# الأنابيب المستخدمة في نظام مكافحة الحريق



## Ahmad Okour (23 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخوة الكرام أرجو من أصحاب الخبرة في مجال مكافحة الحريق شرح أنواع الأنابيب المستخدمة وميزات كل نوع وما هي أفضل الأنواع ولماذا ؟ 
وما هي أنابيب Seam and Seamless Pipes


شكرا


----------



## ghost012 (7 يونيو 2010)

بللب لاااتتننن ىاالالاللغغعع تتننننخ تااااللللببب


----------



## د حسين (7 يونيو 2010)

*نصيحة لكل من اراد ان يعمل في انظمة اطفاء الحريق*

تحية طيبة 
نصيحة للأخ السائل أحمد ولكل من يعمل في اطفاء الحريق
ان جميع المعلومات الفنية الخاصة بالاطفاء متوفرة وملزمة للعاملين في هذا المجال من خلال المواصفة العالمية( NFPA) (National Fire Protection Association) وشكرا​


----------



## خيري الشريف (7 يونيو 2010)

مطفأة الحريق ضرورية جداً فاحرص على وجودها في منزلك .. سيارتك .. متجرك .. مكتبك


معدات إطفاء الحريق اليدوية المتنقلة
هي المعدات اليدوية المتنقلة " المكافحة الأولية " والتي تسـتعمل لمكافحة الحريق في أول مراحله من قبل الأشـخاص العاديين المتواجدين في المبنى ، ويجب أن تكون المطفأة اليدوية مطابقة للمواصفات القياسية والمعتمدة من الجهات المختصة ، وتعد مطفأة البودرة الجافة أفضل المطفآت المستخدمة لإطفاء حرائق المركبات على الإطلاق لكونها لا تسبب أضرارا مادية ومعنوية من جراء استخدامها ، وتنقسم أنواع المطفأت اليدوية إلى :-
* مطفأة الماء المضغوط ( A )
عبارة عن أسطوانة معباة بالماء تحت ضغط غاز خامل ، وتستخدم لإطفاء حرائق الأخشاب والأوراق والنسيج والبلاستيك .. انتبه .. لا يمكن استخدام هذا النوع لإطفاء حرائق الأجهزة والمعدات الكهربائية المتصلة بالتيار الكهربائي الحي أو حرائق الزيوت والشحوم أو المعادن. ومطفأة الماء تعمل على تخفيض درجة حرارة المواد المشتعلة.
* مطفأة ثاني أكسيد الكربون ( BC )
أسطوانة من الصلب تحتوي على غاز ثاني اكسيد الكربون الذي تم ضغطه لدرجة الإسالة ويستخدم لإطفاء حرائق الزيوت والشحوم والأصباغ وحرائق الكهرباء والسوائل سريعة الاشتعال . يعمل غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون على خنق اللهب وتبريد درجة الحرارة ، ينطلق بدرجة حرارة (76 تحت الصفر) ، المطفأة ضعيفة التأثير في الهواء الطلق، تتبدد بفعل الريح ،تصدر صوتاً قوياً عند الاستخدام.
* مطفأة الرغوة ( B )
اسطوانة معبأة بالماء ومواد عضوية تنتج الرغوة ( الفوم ) وتستخدم المطفأة لإطفاء حرائق الزيوت والبترول والشحم والأصباغ .. أنتبه .. لا يمكن استخدام المطفأة مع حرائق التجهيزات الكهربائية المتصلة بالتيار الكهربائي الحي .تعمل على عزل سطح المادة عن الأكسجين والتبريد لاحتوائه الماء.
* مطفأة البودرة الكيماوية الجافة ( D )
أسطوانة معبأة بالبودرة الكيماوية الجافة وتستخدم لإطفاء حرائق الكحول والبترول والأصباغ والمواد سريعة الاشتعال والمعادن ( ماغنسيوم - صوديوم - بوتاسيوم ) ، تعمل على عزل سطح المادة المشتعلة.
*مطفأة الهالون ( أبخرة السوائل المخمدة(
لا يفضل استخدام هذا النوع لأن الأبخرة الناتجة عنه سامة وتؤثر على مستخدميها وخاصة في الأماكن المغلقة .لأنه على قاعدة من الكلور والفلور والبروم وكلها غازات سامة وتؤثر على طبقة الأوزون . وهو مطفأ جيد لجميع أنواع الحرائق .
* بطانية الحريق
يستخدم غطاء الحريق ( بطانية الحريق ) في المطابخ يتم سحب البطانية من داخل العلبة وفتحها بالكامل وتغطية الحريق بها لمنع الأكسجين .
*معدات إطفاء الحريق الثابتة ( التلقائية )
هي أنظمة الإطفـاء المنتجة للماء أو لوسائط الإطفاء الأخــرى التي تتناسب مع نوع المـواد المعرّضة للاحتراق ( ثاني أكسيد الكربون CO2 على سبيل المثال)، تعمل آلياً على إطفاء الحرائق فور اندلاعها ولها التأثير الفاعل في حماية الموقع من تفاعل الحرائق وتطورها وانتشارها . وتعمل أنظمة الإطفاء المنتجة للماء على إطلاق كميات من رذاذ الماء لتنتشر على المادة المشتعلة فتعمل على تخفيض درجة حرارتها إلى ما دون درجة الاشتعال ، وتعمل أنظمة الإطفاء الأخرى على قواعد الخنق والتبريد وإفساد جو الاشتعال. بالإمكان تركيب أنظمة الإطفاء المنتجة للماء في كافة المواقع التي لا تتأثر بالماء ، فهي تتحكم بالحرائق بسرعة وفاعلية، ولها تأثيرها الفاعل في تخفيف درجةتركيز دخان الحريق والغازات السامة المنبعثة منه بتأثير من بخر الماء المنبعث ، ورذاذ مياه الإطفاء.
*بكرات الإطفاء:
هي وسائل إطفاء تستخدم لمكافحة حرائق النوع الأول وتعمل على قاعدة تخفيض درجة حرارة المادة المشتعلة. مواد الإطفاء المستخدمة فيها هي الماء ويمنع استخدامها لمكافحة حرائق الأجهزة الكهربائية. وتوجد في معظم الأبنية والمنشآت ، وهي أحد تجهيزات الوقاية الرئيسية والهامة في المواقع المختلفة.
استخدام أجهزة الإطفاء اليدوية
يعتبر أهم من توفير أجهزة الإطفاء في مواقـع العمل هو عملية تدريب الأشخاص كيفية قيامهم باستعمالها وعلى كيفية التشغيل والاستخدام أمراً ضرورياً ونوجز فيما يلي بعض المعلومات المتعلقة بعملية تشغيل المطفأت : -
* عند استخدام أجهزة الإطفاء يجب اختيار الموقع القريب من الحريق بحيث يكون هذا الموقع مأموناً بحيث يسهل منه التراجع عند اللزوم دون عناء أو مشقة، ويفضـل أن يكون قريباً ما أمكن من الأبواب أو المخارج الاخرى وإذا كان الحريق خارج المبنى فيجب أن يكون موقع أجهزة الإطفاء أعلى مستوى الريح 
* يعتبر خفض قامة الشخص عند قيامه بمكافحة الحريق من الوسائل المفيدة لتفادى خطر دخان وحرارة الحريق كما تيسر له الاقتراب من موقع الحريق 
* يجب التأكد تماماً من إخماد الحريق قبل مغادرة الموقع بحيث لا يتوقع عودة اشتعاله مرة أخرى 
كيفية استخدام مطفأت الماء
يصوب الماء المندفع من المطفأة أسفل مواقع اللهب ويجرى تغيير الاتجاه في جميـع المساحة المشتعل فيها النار ، ويراعى غمر الأجزاء الساخنة بالماء بعد القيام بإطفاء لهب الحريق وفى حالة الحرائق التي تنتشر فى اتجاه عمودي فيجب مكافحة الأجزاء السفلي ثم الاتجاه إلى أعلى 
كيفية استخدام المطفأت الرغوية
في حالة وجود سائل مشتعل داخل إناء يراعى توجيه الرغاوى إلى الجدار الداخلي للوعاء فوق مستوى السائل حتى يمكن للرغاوى أن تتكون وتنتشر فـوق سطح السائل وعندما يكون ذلك متعذراً فانه في الإمكان أن تلقى الرغاوى أعلى موقع النيران بحيث يمكنها السقوط فوق سطح السائل حيث تستقر وتكون طبقة متماسكة ، ويراعى عدم توجيه الرغاوى مباشرة على سطح السائل لان ذلك يجعل الرغاوى تندفع اسفل سطح السائل المشتعل حيث تفقد الكثير من خواصها المؤثرة هذا بالإضافة إلى احتمال تناثر السائل المشتعل خارج الإناء .
كيفية استخدام مطفأت المسحوق الجاف وثاني أكسيد الكربون وأبخرة السوائل المخمدة
في حالة حدوث حرائق بعبوات تحوى سوائل قابلة للالتهاب أو عندما تنسكب هذه السوائل فوق الأرضيات يراعى توجيه المطفأة ( المسحوق الجاف- ثاني أكسيد الكربون- أبخرة السوائل المخمدة ) تجاه اقرب طرف للنيران ثم تجرى عملية كسح سريعة في اتجاه أبعد طرف وتعاد هذه الحركة حتى يتم إطفاء الحـريق ، أما إذا كان الحريق فى سائل يتساقط من مستوى مرتفع فيجب توجيه المطفأة إلى اسفل نقطة ثم تحريكها بسرعة إلى أعلى وعند حدوث حريق بأجهزة وتركيبات كهربائية توجه المطفأة في اتجاه مستقيم ناحية الحريق ، وعندما تكون التجهيزات الكهربائية مغلقة داخل جهاز فتصوب المطفأة في اتجاه الفتحات الموجودة بجسم الغلاف حتى يمكن نفاذها إلى الداخل 
كيفية استخدام بطانية الحريق
إمساك بطانية الحريق يكون من الطرف الأعلى بالقرب من سطح المادة المشتعلة ويتم تحريك البطانية من الجهة العليا وبحذر لتغطية الجسم المشتعل أو الوعاء .
دليل الوقاية من الحريق وأسلوب التصرف في حالة حدوث حريق
يجب أن يلم العاملين بالتصرفات الواجب اتخاذها للوقاية من حدوث حريق وكذلك كيفية التصرف عند حدوث حريق ويتضمن ذلك إجراءات الإعلان والأخطار عن حدوث الحريق وقواعد الإخلاء وتدابير المكافحة الأولية للحريق لحين وصول رجال الإطفاء المختصين وتدريب جميع العاملين على هذه التصرفات أمر واجب للتأكد من قيامهم بواجباتهم عند حدوث حريق 

(1) التفتيش والفحص الدوري على أماكن العمل
يعتبر التفتيش الدوري على كافة مواقع العمل حتى لو كانت جميع المباني مصممة تصميماً صحيحاً ومزودة بمستلزمات الوقاية من الحريق من أهم أعمال لجنة السلامة والصحة المهنية ويجب ان يشمل التفتيش الحالات الآتية :-
- عمليات التخزين وخاصة المواد سريعة الاشتعال أو المواد التي تساعد على الاشتعال أو المواد التي تشتعل ذاتياً 
- مصادر الشرر وغيرها من المصادر الحرارية .
- التأكد من توافر وسلامة أجهزة أطفاء الحريق وصلاحيتها للتشغيل 0
- التأكد من تنفيذ تعليمات النظافة العامة وتجميع وتصريف العوادم وغيرها (2) النظافة ومنع التدخين وحمل أعواد الثقاب والولاعات والتخزين السليم
- يجب منع التدخين نهائياً في أماكن العمل التي تتوافر بها مواد قابلة للاشتعال.
- وضع لافتات ( ممنوع التدخيـــن ) في المناطق المحظور فيها التدخين وتنفيذ هذه التعليمات بدقة من المشرفين والزوار والعاملين 
- يحظر حمل الكبريت والولاعات في الأماكن المحظور فيها التدخين 
- لا تخزن المواد القابلة للاشتعال في أوعية مكشوفة أو زجاجية ( جفف ما ينسكب من هذه المواد بسرعة ولا تخزنها بجوار مصادر الحرارة كالمواقد والمدافئ.
- حافظ دائماً على ضرورة عدم وجود أي أوراق أو مخلفات فـوق الأسطح أو في الحدائق أو حول المباني لسهولة استعمالها بآي شرارة تلمسها .
- تأكد من إطفاء أعواد الثقاب أو بقايا السجاير قبل إلقائها في الأوعية المخصصة لذلك .
- يجب أن تحرق الفضـلات في محارق خاصة ولا يتم ذلك في الهـواء الطلق وخاصـة في الأيام العاصفة أو على بعـد يقل عن 50 قدماً من المباني .

العناية بمطفأة الحريق
يجب أن نتعرف على مكونات مطفأة الحريق وهي :-
o جسم المطفأة: هو الجسم المعدني الذي يحتوي مواد الإطفاء.
o الخرطوم : هو الجزء الذي تمر عبره مواد الإطفاء من جسم المطفأة إلى فوهة القذف. (قد لا يوجد خرطوم في المطفآت ذات الأحجام الصغيرة ).
o مسمار الأمان : هو الحلقة المعدنية الخاصة بتثبيت ذراع التشغيل، والمخصصة لمنع انطلاق مواد الإطفاء نتيجة الضغط الخطأ على ذراع التشغيل.
o مقبض الحمل : هو الجزء المعدني الثابت الذي يستخدم لحمل المطفأة.
o ذراع التشغيل : هو الجزء المعدني المتحرك الذي يعلو مقبض الحمل، وهو أداة تشغيل المطفأة وإطلاق مواد لإطفاء.
o مؤشر الضغط : هو الجزء الذي يظهر صلاحية المطفأة ( يلاحظ وجود مؤشر الضغط في جميع المطفآت القياسية عدا مطفأة ثاني أكسيد الكربون التي تختبر صلاحيتها عن طريق الوزن أو الصيانة ).
انتبه ..
* يجب التأكد من صلاحية مطفأة الحريق لأنها هي الرفيق الوفي لحمايتك من الحريق لحظة حدوثه .
* راقب المؤشر الموجود بالمطفأة – وكذلك وزن المطفأة ثاني أكسيد الكربون .
* راقب تاريخ الصيانة المدون على المطفأة .
* اتصل بالشركة المتخصصة كل 6 شهور لإجراء الصيانة الوقائية للمطفأة .
* أتصل بالشركة المتخصصة فوراً لإعادة تعبئة مطفأة الحريق عن استخدامها وإفراغ عبوتها .
* حدد موقع أجهزة الإطفاء الموجودة لديك وضع نظام ترقيم لها.
يجب على أي شخص يكتشف حريقاً أن يفعل ما يأتي :-
* أن يكسر زجاج إنذار الحريق لتشغيله .
*أن يتصل فوراً برقم هاتف الطوارئ لاستدعاء فرق الإطفاء.
*أن يكافح الحريق إذا أمكن باستخدام أقرب مطفأة مناسبة لنوع الحريق كما يأتي :-
- إمساك المطفأة جيداً بواسطة مقبض الحمل. 
- اسحب مسمار الأمـــان بالمطفـأة .
- وجه فوهة المطفأة إلى قاعدة اللهب.
- اضغط على المقبض لتشغيل المطفـأة.
- تحريك مواد الإطفاء على قاعدة النار يميناً ويساراً
*أن يتأكد أن المكان الذي يقف فيه لا يشكل خطورة عليه وأنه باستطاعته الهروب إذا انتشر الحريق .
* عند استخدام مطفأة الحريق اليدوية في الهواء الطلق يراعى الوقوف مع اتجاه الريح على مسافة مترين إلى ثلاثة أمتار من النار .
كيف تتصرف إذا شب الحريق؟
* لا تحاول إطفاء الحريق إلا إذا كان صغيراً وكنت واثقاً أنك قادر على إخماده .
* إذا كان الحريق كبير . غادر غرفتك وأغلق الباب خلفك وشغل جهاز الإنذار .
* في حالة وجود دخان كثيف يكون التدحرج على الأرض أفضل وسيلة لوجود الهواء النقي .
* تحسس الباب والمقبض بظاهر يدك فإذا لم يكن ساخناً افتح بحذر وأخرج .
* إذا وجدت الباب ساخناً عند ملامسته فلا تفتحه .
* انزع الستائر وافتح الغرفة لتهويتها وطرد الدخان .
اشتراطات السلامة الواجب توافرها عند إعداد مشروع الوقاية من الحريق
بالمنشآت الصناعية والتجارية والإدارية والمدارس والمنازل
عند البدء في التفكير في إنشاء أى مبنى يجب الوضع في الاعتبار في المقام الاول قواعد السلامة بهذا المبنى الامر الذي يتطلب دراسة جيدة لطبيعة المبنى والتعرف على مدى تعرضه لخطر الحريق ، وذلك يستوجب دراسة النشاط المزاول بداخله ومراحله وخواص المواد المستخدمة من حيث خطورتها ومدى قابليتها للاحتراق وأيضاً عدد العاملين بالمكان ا, قاطنى المبنى وأماكن تواجدهم ومدى تعرضهم للخطر عند حدوث حريق . وعلى ضوء هذه الدراسة يتم أقرار التوصيات الواجب تنفيذها للوقاية من مخاطر الحريق متبعاً الاسس التالية :-
أولاً التوصيات المتعلقة بعناصر تكوين المبنى
* تدرس ا لعناصر التي يتكون منها المبنى ومدى مقاومتها للنيران لكى تتناسب مع النشاط المزاول .
* تحدد الفتحات الموجودة بالحزائط والاسقف والارضيات والتي يسهل نفاذ لهب وحرارة الحريق من خلالها ثم تقرر التوصيات اللازمة لمنع انتشار الحريق بالمكان ويتضمن ذلك ما يلي :-
- تركيب أبواب مقاومة للنيران .
- استبدال أبواب ليست مقاومة للنيران بأخرى مقاومة للنيران
- غلق الابواب تلقائياً عند حدوث حريق .
- تركيب زجاج مقاوم للنيران بالشابيك أو ستائر معدنية في بعض الحالات 
*جعل الاسقف أو الارضيات من مواد مقاومة للنيران .
*الاحتياطات اللازمة لمنع انتشار الحريق بالمناور ومواقع السلالم والمصاعد ( تبطين الحوائط بعناصر غير قابلة للاشتعال وتركيب أبواب مقاومة للحريق )
* مواد الانشاء الخاصة بأماكن التخزين أو استخدام السوائل البترولية أو المواد والسوائل الخطرة القابلة للالتهاب ( مواقع تخزين هذه المواد – المواد التي تصنع منها العبوات – إقامة مباني التخزين من مواد مقاومة للنيران – وسائل التهوية داخل المخزن ) .
* تقسيم الحيز الكبير بإقامة فواصل للاقلال من حجمه حتى لا ينتشر الحريق .
ثانياً التوصيات المتعلقة بمسالك الهروب :
تعتبر مسالك الهروب من الموضوعات الحيوية لاتصالها بسلامة وأمن الارواح داخل المباني ، لذالك ينبغى اعطائها العناية الكافية ويلزم تحديد عدد العاملين في كل جزء من اجزاء المبنى وعل ضوء ذلك تقرر مسالك النجاة التى تتناسب مع الخطورة بحيث يضمن خروج العاملين عند حدوث حريق الى مكان يجدوا فيه الامن والسلامة وتتضمن التوصيات التالية :-
*أن تفتح الابواب للخارج وتكون سهلة الفتح ولا يسمح بتثبيتها بحيث يتعذر فتحا وقد يشترط أن تترك الابواب مفتوحة طوال فترة العمل اذا استدعى الامر ذلك ( اذا كان النشاط المزاول شديد الخطورة )
*ملائمة العتبات والردهات الموصلة للسلالم أو الابواب .
*إزالة العوائق التى تعترض المخارج .
*توضيح مواقع المخارج المستعملة كمسالك هروب مع توضيح طريق فتح الابواب .
*تركيب فواصل وأبواب مانعة للدخان بالطرق الموصلة لمسالك الهروب ( من مواد مقاومة للنيران لمدة نصف ساعة على الاقل وتظل مغلقة بصفة دائمة وتعمل على سد الفتحات باحكام ـ تركيب زجاج مقاوم للنيران للابواب أو الفتحات ) .
*السلالم ومدى كفايتها وما يتطلب بها من توصيات .
التوصيات المتعلقة بالاضاءة والتجهيزات الكهربائية
* تقرر حالة التركيبات والتجهيزات الكهربائية ومدى مطابقتها للاصول الفنية .
* تعطى أهمية للتوصيلات المؤقتة الاضطرارية .
* تفحص لوحات المصهرات لتقدير مدى مطابقتها للاصول الفنية .
*التوصية بتجهيز المبنى بالتركيبات الكهربائية المأمونة المانعة من حدوث اشعاعات حرارية من المصابيح أو صدور مؤثرات حرارية اخرى بالاماكن التى تحوى ابخرة أو غازات أو أتربة قابلة للاشتعال أو الانفجار .
*التوصية بتوفير الاضاءة الاحتياطية ان لزم الامر ذلك خاصة بمواقع مسالك الهروب .
*الاضاءة بواسطة البطاريات المتنقلة ( اليدوية )
*توفر وسيلة سهلة لقطع التيار الكهربائي لامكان استخدامها بسهولة عند اللزوم .
*التأكد من القيام بأعمال الصيانة الدورية للتركيبات والتجهيزات الكهربائية بصفة منتظمة .
*التوصية بإضاءة اللوحات التوضيحية لمسالك الهروب .


----------



## خيري الشريف (7 يونيو 2010)

*طفاية الحريق وخطوات اطفاء الحريق*

السلام عليكم


----------



## خيري الشريف (7 يونيو 2010)

اسف على عدم تحميل الملف فهناك مشكلة صغيرة سوف يتم حلها وتحميل الملف بالمشاركة القادمة


----------



## خيري الشريف (7 يونيو 2010)

الملفات المرفقة كما وعدناكم وترقبوا ملفات اخرى


----------



## خيري الشريف (7 يونيو 2010)

رابعاً : الخدمات الصحية للعاملين بالموقع
- هل العاملين بالموقع لديهم شهادات صحية ؟ ...............................................................
- هل يتم استبدال فلاتر ) مرشحات ) مبردات مياه الشرب ؟.............................................
- هل يتم التأكد من صلاحية المياه ونسبة الملوحة بها بصفة دورية ؟....................................
- هل يتم نظافة خزانات مياه الشرب باستمرار ؟ ...........................................................
- هل جميع خطوط المياه سليمة ولا يوجد بها تسرب للمياه ؟...............................................
- هل يتم توزيع الحليب بشكل مستمر على العاملين ( الصناعات الكيميائية خاصة)؟..................


خامساً : الإسعافات الأولية وتدابير الصحة المهنية
-	هل يوجد صندوق إسعافات أولية يحتوي على وسائل الإسعافات اللازمة ؟................
- هل الصندوق موجود بمكان ظاهر يمكن الوصول إليه بسهولة ؟..........................
- هل يوجد بعض العاملين مدربين على عملية الإسعاف الأولي ؟............................
- هل يتم كشف طبي دوري بالجهة المختصة للعاملين بالموقع ؟.............................

سادساً : مخاطر بيئة العمل .. الضوضاء / التهوية / الإضاءة .....
-	هل شدة الإضاءة تتفق وطبيعة العمل طبقاً لمستويات ومعايير حدود الأمان ؟..................
- هل التهوية بجميع أقسام الموقع مناسبة ؟....................................................................
- هل يوجد نظام شفط ( للأدخنة ، الأتربة ، الغازات ..... بالموقع ؟..............................
- هل يوجد مصدر للضوضاء بالموقع ( أعلى من الحد المسوح به ) ؟...........................
- هل يتم قياس ملوثات بيئة العمل بصفة دورية ؟....................................................



سابعاً : تدابير السلامة من مخاطر الكهرباء
- هل يوجد توصيلات كهربائية مكشوفة أو مخالفة لقواعد السلامة ؟...........................
- هل جميع الأجهزة موصلة بنظام التسريب الأرضي للكهرباء ؟..............................
- هل يوجد نظام قاطع كهربائي رئيسي بالموقع ؟.................................................
- هل يوجد مفتاح لقطع الكهرباء خاص بكل معدة أو آلة ؟........................................
- هل يوجد مجوفات كهرباء مكسورة ؟...............................................................
- هل يوجد فيش كهرباء كافية بالموقع لتشغيل الأجهزة والمعدات ؟.............................
- هل يوجد توصيلات كهربائية ثانوية على الأرض أو مخالفة لقواعد السلامة ؟..............
- هل مجمع الكهرباء بالموقع لا يوجد به مواد مخزنة أو أوساخ وأتربة ؟.......................

ثامناً : ترتيب الماكينات والمعدات والأجهزة والنظافة العامة بالموقع
- هل الأرضيات والممرات خالية من إي معوقات قد تسبب إصابات للعاملين ؟.........................
- هل مواقع العمل مرتبة ومنظمة طبقاً لقواعد العمل بما يحقق السلامة لشاغلييها ؟....................
- هل يوجد أوعية محكمة الغلق لجمع النفايات ويتم تفريغها باستمرار ؟..................................
تاسعاً : نقل وتداول المواد وأعمال التخزين
- هل يوجد مخازن بالموقع كافية للمواد المراد تخزينها ؟..................................................
- هل تتم أعمال تخزين المواد الخام والعدد والآلات طبقاً لاشتراطات التخزين ؟.......................
- هل يتم تخزين المواد الكيماوية وسريعة الاشتعال في مخازن منفصلة ؟................................
- هل يتم تخزين أسطوانات الغاز والأكسجين ..... بطريقة سليمة ؟........................................
- هل يتم إغلاق المخازن بصفة مستمرة ؟ .............................................................
- هل يوجد سجلات خاصة بعملية التسليم والتسلم بالمخازن ؟.......................................
- هل يتم استخدام معدات لرفع ونقل المواد الثقيلة ؟ ..................................................
- هل يوجد لها نظام صيانة لمعدات الرفع والنقل؟.................................................... 
- هل الذي يعمل عليها شخص مدرب ؟..............................................................
عاشراً : مهمات الوقاية الشخصية

- هل تم توفير مهمات الوقاية الشخصية المناسبة لنوعية العمل بالموقع؟.............................
- هل يتم استخدام مهمات الوقاية الشخصية من قبل العاملين بانتظام؟.................................
- هل توجد ملصقات توعية توضح أهمية استخدام مهمات الوقاية الشخصية ؟......................
- ما هي نوعية مهمات الوقاية الشخصية المستخدمة من الأنواع التالية :-
( أفرول - حذاء سلامة – واقي لحام – نظارة شفافة – كمامة ( طبقاً لنوع العمل )
- خوزة – مريلة لحام – قفازات واقية ( طبقاً لنوع العمل ) - واقيات سمع ......

حادي عشر : مساحة الموقع وعمليات التشغيل والصيانة للمعدات والماكينات

- هل يوجد كارت التشغيل والصيانة مثبت بجوار كل آلة أو ماكينة ؟.................................
- هل حواجز الوقاية الخاصة بالسيور والتروس ... مثبتة على الماكينات ؟...........................
- هل يوجد سجل خاص بصيانة المعدات والماكينات ؟..................................................
- هل يتم فصل الكهرباء عن المعدات والماكينات بعد ساعات الدوام ؟..................................
- هل تنظيم الماكينات يسمح بوجود ممرات ومساحات كافية للتحرك بالموقع ؟.......................


----------



## خيري الشريف (7 يونيو 2010)

دليل التفتيش للأمن الصناعي والسلامة العامة للشركات والمواقع الصناعية :
( خاص بمركز المظلة )
أسم الموقع...................................................................................................
عنوان الموقع.....................................................................................................
نوع النشاط .......................................................................................................
هاتف الشركة...................................... الفاكس:......................
البريد الالكتروني...................................................................................................
اسم منسق الأمن والسلامة : ..................................................................................
الهاتف................................. فاكس:.................................................
البريد الالكتروني.....................................................................................................

أولاً : أجهزة إنذار الحريق بالموقع 
1.	هل يوجد جهاز إنذار حريق بالموقع ؟................................................................
2.	هل الجهاز يدوي / أم تلقائي ؟.........................................................................
3.	هل يوجد شركة صيانة تتعامل معها في هذا المجال ؟.............................................
4. ما اسم شركة الصيانة ؟................................................................................
5.	ما هو آخر تاريخ صيانة لأجهزة الإنذار بالموقع؟................................................
6.	هل الضواغط الزجاجية موزعة بالورشة ومخازن الموقع بالكامل ؟...........................
7.	هل العاملين لديهم إلمام بفائدة الجهاز وطريقة تشغيله ؟............................................
ثانياً : أجهزة إطفاء الحريق
1. أسطوانات إطفاء الحريق
- هل أجهزة إطفاء الحريق تتم لها الصيانة بصفة دورية ؟...............................................
- ما اسم شركة الصيانة التي تتعامل معها ؟................................................................
- ما هو آخر تاريخ صيانة مدون على بطاقة الصيانة ؟.....................................................
- هل أجهزة الإطفاء موزعة بالموقع في أماكن يسهل الوصول إليها بسرعة ؟……………….. 
- هل عدد أجهزة إطفاء الحريق مناسب لحجم الموقع ؟.....................................................
- هل يتم تدريب العاملين والموظفين بالموقع على استخدام مطفأة الحريق ؟...........................
- هل يوجد وعاء رمل جاف بالموقع خاصة بإطفاء الحريق ؟...........................................

2. أجهزة إطفاء الحريق الثابتة( الصناديق المائية والرغوة الكيميائية)
- هل أجهزة إطفاء الحريق تتم لها الصيانة بصفة دورية ؟...............................................
- ما اسم شركة الصيانة التي تتعامل معها ؟................................................................
- ما هو آخر تاريخ صيانة مدون على كتيب الصيانة ؟.....................................................
- هل أجهزة الإطفاء يتم اختبارها بشكل دوري ؟............................................................. 
- هل ضغط المضخات الخاصة بمنظومة الصناديق المائية ثابت بصفة مستمرة ؟...................
- هل يتم تدريب العاملين والموظفين بالموقع على استخدام صناديق الإطفاء ؟.........................
- هل يوجد جدول لفترات الاختبار وتدوين ضغط المضخات ؟...........................................

3. أجهزة إطفاء الحريق التلقائية( الرشاشات المائية والرغوة الكيميائية)
- هل أجهزة إطفاء الحريق تتم لها الصيانة بصفة دورية ؟...............................................
- ما اسم شركة الصيانة التي تتعامل معها ؟................................................................
- ما هو آخر تاريخ صيانة مدون على كتيب الصيانة ؟.....................................................
- هل أجهزة الإطفاء يتم اختبارها بشكل دوري ؟............................................................. 
- هل ضغط المضخات الخاصة بمنظومة الرشاشات المائية ثابت بصفة مستمرة ؟.................
- هل يتم تدريب العاملين والموظفين بالموقع على استخدام منظومة الرشاشات ؟.....................
- هل يوجد جدول لفترات الاختبار وتدوين ضغط المضخات ؟...........................................
- ما هي درجة حرارة الرشاشات الموجودة بشبكة الإطفاء بالموقع؟.....................................
- ما هو عدد الرشاشات المائية بالموقع بالكامل؟.............................................................
- ما هو عدد الرشاشات المائية لأكبر مساحة بالموقع ؟....................................................
- ما هي مواصفات الرشاش المستخدمة بشبكة الإطفاء بالموقع؟................................... 
- ما هي مواصفات منظومة المضخات المستخدمة بشبكة الإطفاء؟..............................
- كم عدد الرشاشات الاحتياطية لشبكة الإطفاء بالكامل؟............................................
- ما هي أنواع الاختبارات التي تتم على شبكة الإطفاء بشكل دوري؟...........................

ثالثاً : المخارج ومسالك الهروب وخطة الإخلاء في حالات الطوارئ
-	هل يوجد أكثر من مخرج بالموقع ؟................................................................
- هل يوجد على المخارج علامة إرشادية ( مخرج للطوارئ ) ؟................................
- هل جميع المسالك المؤدية للمخرج خالية من المعوقات ؟.........................................
-	هل كافة المخارج مفتوحة أثناء فترة الدوام الرسمي ؟...........................................
- هل توجد خطة للإخلاء في حالات الطوارئ وتم التدريب على تنفيذها ؟......................
- هل توجد أماكن أو مواقع غير آمنة لتجنبها في الخروج الطوارئ ؟.............................
-	هل يوجد بالموقع فرد أمن وسلامة بالفترة المسائية؟............................................
-	هل يوجد وسيلة اتصال بالدفاع المدني لدى فرد المناوبة ؟.....................................
-	هل هناك زيارات تفقدية من شركات الحماية و الدفاع المدني ؟.................................
-	هل تلتزم بتنفيذ التعليمات الصادرة من شركات الحماية والدفاع المدني ؟...................
-	ما أسم شركة الحماية التي تتعامل معها.؟..........................................................
-	هل يوجد سجل لتدوين تعليمات الشركة بالموقع؟.................................................
رابعاً : الخدمات الصحية للعاملين بالموقع
- هل العاملين بالموقع لديهم شهادات صحية ؟ ...............................................................
- هل يتم استبدال فلاتر ) مرشحات ) مبردات مياه الشرب ؟.............................................
- هل يتم التأكد من صلاحية المياه ونسبة الملوحة بها بصفة دورية ؟....................................
- هل يتم نظافة خزانات مياه الشرب باستمرار ؟ ...........................................................
- هل جميع خطوط المياه سليمة ولا يوجد بها تسرب للمياه ؟...............................................
- هل يتم توزيع الحليب بشكل مستمر على العاملين ( الصناعات الكيميائية خاصة)؟..................


خامساً : الإسعافات الأولية وتدابير الصحة المهنية
-	هل يوجد صندوق إسعافات أولية يحتوي على وسائل الإسعافات اللازمة ؟................
- هل الصندوق موجود بمكان ظاهر يمكن الوصول إليه بسهولة ؟..........................
- هل يوجد بعض العاملين مدربين على عملية الإسعاف الأولي ؟............................
- هل يتم كشف طبي دوري بالجهة المختصة للعاملين بالموقع ؟.............................

سادساً : مخاطر بيئة العمل .. الضوضاء / التهوية / الإضاءة .....
-	هل شدة الإضاءة تتفق وطبيعة العمل طبقاً لمستويات ومعايير حدود الأمان ؟..................
- هل التهوية بجميع أقسام الموقع مناسبة ؟....................................................................
- هل يوجد نظام شفط ( للأدخنة ، الأتربة ، الغازات ..... بالموقع ؟..............................
- هل يوجد مصدر للضوضاء بالموقع ( أعلى من الحد المسوح به ) ؟...........................
- هل يتم قياس ملوثات بيئة العمل بصفة دورية ؟....................................................



سابعاً : تدابير السلامة من مخاطر الكهرباء
- هل يوجد توصيلات كهربائية مكشوفة أو مخالفة لقواعد السلامة ؟...........................
- هل جميع الأجهزة موصلة بنظام التسريب الأرضي للكهرباء ؟..............................
- هل يوجد نظام قاطع كهربائي رئيسي بالموقع ؟.................................................
- هل يوجد مفتاح لقطع الكهرباء خاص بكل معدة أو آلة ؟........................................
- هل يوجد مجوفات كهرباء مكسورة ؟...............................................................
- هل يوجد فيش كهرباء كافية بالموقع لتشغيل الأجهزة والمعدات ؟.............................
- هل يوجد توصيلات كهربائية ثانوية على الأرض أو مخالفة لقواعد السلامة ؟..............
- هل مجمع الكهرباء بالموقع لا يوجد به مواد مخزنة أو أوساخ وأتربة ؟.......................

ثامناً : ترتيب الماكينات والمعدات والأجهزة والنظافة العامة بالموقع
- هل الأرضيات والممرات خالية من إي معوقات قد تسبب إصابات للعاملين ؟.........................
- هل مواقع العمل مرتبة ومنظمة طبقاً لقواعد العمل بما يحقق السلامة لشاغلييها ؟....................
- هل يوجد أوعية محكمة الغلق لجمع النفايات ويتم تفريغها باستمرار ؟..................................
تاسعاً : نقل وتداول المواد وأعمال التخزين
- هل يوجد مخازن بالموقع كافية للمواد المراد تخزينها ؟..................................................
- هل تتم أعمال تخزين المواد الخام والعدد والآلات طبقاً لاشتراطات التخزين ؟.......................
- هل يتم تخزين المواد الكيماوية وسريعة الاشتعال في مخازن منفصلة ؟................................
- هل يتم تخزين أسطوانات الغاز والأكسجين ..... بطريقة سليمة ؟........................................
- هل يتم إغلاق المخازن بصفة مستمرة ؟ .............................................................
- هل يوجد سجلات خاصة بعملية التسليم والتسلم بالمخازن ؟.......................................
- هل يتم استخدام معدات لرفع ونقل المواد الثقيلة ؟ ..................................................
- هل يوجد لها نظام صيانة لمعدات الرفع والنقل؟.................................................... 
- هل الذي يعمل عليها شخص مدرب ؟..............................................................
عاشراً : مهمات الوقاية الشخصية

- هل تم توفير مهمات الوقاية الشخصية المناسبة لنوعية العمل بالموقع؟.............................
- هل يتم استخدام مهمات الوقاية الشخصية من قبل العاملين بانتظام؟.................................
- هل توجد ملصقات توعية توضح أهمية استخدام مهمات الوقاية الشخصية ؟......................
- ما هي نوعية مهمات الوقاية الشخصية المستخدمة من الأنواع التالية :-
( أفرول - حذاء سلامة – واقي لحام – نظارة شفافة – كمامة ( طبقاً لنوع العمل )
- خوزة – مريلة لحام – قفازات واقية ( طبقاً لنوع العمل ) - واقيات سمع ......

حادي عشر : مساحة الموقع وعمليات التشغيل والصيانة للمعدات والماكينات

- هل يوجد كارت التشغيل والصيانة مثبت بجوار كل آلة أو ماكينة ؟.................................
- هل حواجز الوقاية الخاصة بالسيور والتروس ... مثبتة على الماكينات ؟...........................
- هل يوجد سجل خاص بصيانة المعدات والماكينات ؟..................................................
- هل يتم فصل الكهرباء عن المعدات والماكينات بعد ساعات الدوام ؟..................................
- هل تنظيم الماكينات يسمح بوجود ممرات ومساحات كافية للتحرك بالموقع ؟.......................









نصائح وتوصيات عامة

اشتراطات السلامة والأمان بالورش الميكانيكية 
أولاً : عند تصميم الورشة 
- يجب أن تكون كافة عناصر إنشاء الورشة من مواد غير قابلة للاشتعال 
- يجب أن تصب الأرضية بالخرسانة لمنع تشربها بالمواد البترولية والزيوت
- يجب أن تكون كافة التوصيلات الكهربائية مـأمونة .
- تزود الورشة بقاطع تيار لفصل التيار الكهربائي بعـد انتهاء العمل اليومي أو عند الطوارئ
- تزود الورشة بـمورد مائي وحوض غسيل ونظام مناسب للصـرف .
ثانياً: أثناء العمل بالورشة 
- يحظر عمل أي توصيلات كهربائية إضافية ألا بمعرفة الفني الـمختص مهما كانت الأسباب
- يخصص مكان مناسب بكل ورشة يجهز بدواليب معدنـية لحفظ ملابس العاملين ، بحيث يخصص دولاب لكل عامل ، وعدم استخدام الملابس ألا من قبل فرد واحد فقط ولا يتم تداولها بين الجميع.
- يخصص مكان مناسب لحفظ العدد اليدوية مع الالتزام بالنظـام في حفظها وأعادتها بعد الاستخدام
- يجب توفير مساحات خالية حول المعدات الجاري إصلاحها أو صيانتها لا تقل عن متر من كل جانب
- يحظر حفظ مواد بترولية داخل الورشة
- يحظر استخدام المواد البترولية أو الكيروسين أوالتنر......... الخ في غسل الايدى
- يزود العمال بمهمات الوقاية المناسبة لكل عمل داخل الورشة 
- تختبر آلات الرفع آلتي تستخدم بالورشة بصفة دورية منتظمة بمعرفة مسئولين مختصين
- تزود الآلات بالتجهيزات الوقائية المناسبة لكل منها لمنع الأخطار الناجمة عن استخدامها
- يحظر التدخين داخل الورشة وتعلق لافتة بذلك
- يعنى بنظافة الأرضيات وخلوها تماماً من المخلفات والعوائق وعدم ترك الأوسخ على الأرض
- يتم توفير أجهزة الإطفاء بالسعات والأنواع والأعداد المناسبة لحجم كل ورشة


اشتراطات السلامة والأمان بورش الطلاء (طلاء السيارات )
أولاً : عند تصميم الورشة 
- تنشأ كافة عناصر الورشة من مواد غير قابلة للاشتعال
- يجب أن تتسع ورشة دهان السيارات لأكبر سـيارة علـــى أن يكون حولها فراغ لا يقل عن متر من كل جانب 
- تزود الورشة بمراوح شافطة لسحب الغـازات ويفضل استخدام التهوية الـموضعية بالقرب من مصادر رش الطلاء ( أعمال الطلاء للسيارات ) .
- يـجب توافر فتحات الإضاءة الطبيعــية للورشة على ألا تقل مساحتها عن (سدس) مساحة الورشة
- يـجب توافر مورد مائي وصرف صحي بالورشة لصرف المواد المتخلفة
- يـجب توافر أماكن النظافة الشخصية للعاملين بالورشة 
- مطابقة كافة التوصيلات والتركيبات الكهربائية للأصول الفنية المأمونة
- تذود الورشة بقاطع تيار لفصل التيار الكهربائي بعد انتهاء العمل اليومي أو عند الطوارئ 
ثانياً : أثناء العمل بالورشة 
- يزود العمال بالكمامات المناسبة لوقاية الجهاز التنفسي من الأبخرة والغازات 
- تدريب العمال على استخدام مهمات الوقـاية وحفظها بطريقة سليمة ( كمامات- قفازات - مرايل) .
- ضرورة إجراء الفحص الطبي الابتدائي والدوري واستبعاد المصابين بأمراض حساسية بالجلد والصدر 
- حظر تــخزين كميات من صفائح الزيوت أو الدهـانات أو التنر بالورشة تزيد عن حاجة العمل اليومي
-	حظر إلقاء الأسطبة الـملوثة بزيوت الدهانات بالورشة
- الحفاظ على كافة التوصيلات والتركيبات الكهربائية في حالة سليمة ومأمونة 
- توعية العاملين بـمخاطر العمل وتبصيرهم بطرق الوقـاية منها 
- تـختبر آلات الرفع المستخدمة بالورشة بصفة دورية منتظمة بواسطة مسئولين مـختصين 
- توفير وسائل المكافحة الأولية للحريق ( طفايات الحريق ) وتدريب العاملين على استخدامها
- توفير وسائل الإسعافات الأولية وتدريب أحد العاملـين على القيام بالإسعاف الأولى للمصابين 
- يحظر التدخين داخل الورشة وتعلق لافتة بذلك 
- يـجب الاهتمام بنظافـة الأرضيات بصفة مستمرة والتأكد من خلوها تماماً من جميع المخلفات وعدم ترك الأسطبة على الأرض سواء كانت نظيفة أو ملوثـة
اشتراطات السلامة والآمان بورش شحن البطاريات
أولاً: عند تصميم الورشة
- يجب أن تكون كافة عناصر الورشة من مواد غير قابلة للاشتعال.
- يراعى توافر فتحات التهــوية الطبيعية الكافية ، على ألا تقـل مساحتها عن ( سدس) مساحة الورشة.
- يجب توافر فتحات الإضاءة الطبيعية المناسبة.
- مطابقة كافة التوصيلات والتركيبات الكهربائية للأصول الفنية المأمونة.
- ينشأ مدرج من مواد غير قابلة للاحتراق لوضع البطاريات.
- تزود الورشة بقاطع للتيار الكهربي لفصل التيار بعد انتهاء العمل اليومي أو عند الطوارئ.
ثانياً : أثناء العمل بالورشة
- يثبت جهاز الشحن في مكان مناسب بعيداً عن حركة العمال
- الحفاظ على كافة التوصيلات والتركيبات الكهربائية فى حالة سليمة ومأمونة 
- يجب عدم تخزين أحماض داخل الورشة تزيد عن حاجة العمل اليومي.
- يحفظ الحامض داخل وعاء زجاجي توضع بدورها داخل حوض من البناء يفرش قاعه بالرمل الناعم 
- توفير مهمات الوقاية الشخصية للعمال مثل القفازات ضد الأحماض وغيرها
- تزويد الورشة بأجهزة الإطفاء من نوع ثاني أكسد الكربون 
- توفير وسائل الإسعافات الأولية .

اشتراطات السلامة والآمان بورش الديزل
أولاً: عند التصميم
- تنشأ كافة عناصر الورشة من مواد غير قابلة للاشتعال
- تنشأ الأرضية من بلاطة خرسانية 
- يجب أن لا تقل مساحات فتحات التهوية الطبيعية عن (سدس) مساحة الورشة، وتوفير التهوية الصناعية إذا لزم الامــر 
- تزود الورشة بمورد مائي وحوض غسيل ووسائل صرف
- يراعى مطابقة كافة التركيبات والتوصيلات الكهربائية للأصول الفنية السليمة والمأمون 
- يراعى ترك فراغ لا يقل عن متر من كل جانب بالنسبة للسيارات أو الجرارات أو المعدات التي يتم إصلاحها أو صيانتها بالورشة 
- تزود الورشة بقاطع للتيار الكهربائي لفصل التيار الكهربائي بعد انتهاء العمل اليومي أو عند الطوارئ
ثانياً: أثناء العمل بالورشة
- القيام بأعمال النظافة وعدم ترك أوساخ ملوثة للأرضية وحفظها داخل براميل ويتم التخلص منها يومياً
- يحظر تخزين اى مواد بترولية بالورشة
- يحظر استخدام المواد البترولية كالبنزين أو الكيروسين في غسيل الأيدي بل تستعمل المواد المنظفة الصحية المأمونة
- يراعى الحفاظ على كافة التركيبات والتوصيلات الكهربائية في حالة سليمة ومأمونة .


احتياطات السلامة والآمان بورش لحام المواد المطاطية

أولاً: عند تصميم الورشة
- يجب أن تكون كافة عناصر الورشة من مواد غير قابلة للاشتعال 
- تخصيص غرفة مستقلة من مواد غير قابلة للاشتعال لضواغط الهواء بحيث تتفق والاشتراطات الهندسية المقررة وأهمها السماح بتنفيس الموجة الانفجارية إلى مكان خال ومأمون في حالة حدوث انفجار
- توفير فتحات التهوية الطبيعية بالورشة بحيث لا تقل مساحتها عن (سدس) مساحة الورشة
- مطابقة كافة التوصيلات والتركيبات الكهربائية للأصول الفنية المأمونة
- تزود الورشة بقاطع للتيار الكهربائي لفصل التيار بعد انتهاء العمل اليومي أو عند الطوارئ .


----------



## خيري الشريف (7 يونيو 2010)

خلاصة خطة الإخلاء في حالات الطوارئ 


- عند نشوب حريق داخل موقع العمل يجب أن يكون هناك تصرف سريع وفعال وآمن للخروج من المبنى ويجب أن يكون في كل مبنى فريق معد للطوارئ يترأسه أحد الموظفين ومن مهام هذا الفريق تحديد موقع الخطر وتوجيه بقية الموظفين إلى الخروج من المبنى بسرعة ومن أقرب المخارج، والتأكد من خروج الجميع قبل مغادرتها المبنى، ومن ثم التجمع في منطقة التجمع المتفق عليها مسبقاً والتأكد من وجود الجميع، ولا يسمح بعدها لأحد بالرجوع إلى موقع الخطر إلا بعد الأذن من الشخص المسئول. وذلك بعد التأكد من عدم وجود مخاطر.



- في حالة الطوارئ على كل شخص في المبنى أن يكون سريعاً في استجابته ويؤمن منطقته قبل الخروج منها مثل إطفاء الأجهزة وإغلاق أسطوانات الغاز.




- في حالة الطوارئ على كل شخص في المبنى إتباع رسم الموقع حيث فيه مواقع الأبواب والشبابيك والممرات والسلالم. مع ملاحظة أن المصاعد الكهربائية قد تأخذك إلى موقع النار بدلاً من الهروب منها بالإضافة إلى أمكانية تأخرها بالحريق فتكون حبيساً فيها.

- إذا كان الشخص في وضعيه تمنعه من مغادرة المبنى نظراً لمحاصرة النار فعليه أن يلجأ إلى مكتب له نافذة إلى الخارج ويغلق الباب جيداً ويحاول وضع قطعة قماش حول الباب كي لا ينفذ الدخان إليه ويقف بجانب النافذة ويطلب المساعدة.

دمتم بخير الأمن الصناعي بشركة المظلة - بنغازي


----------



## خيري الشريف (7 يونيو 2010)

خطة تحليل المخاطر وإجراءات الطوارئ

لكي تتمكن فرق الإطفاء من القيام بمهامها وخاصة في حالات الطوارئ أو الحوادث الكبيرة ، لابد من إجراء دراسة تحليلية فنية لكافة المخاطر المحتملة ومناطق عمل هذه الفرق لتتمكن من تنفيذ عملياتها وفق هذه الدراسة التي تسهل لها أعمال المكافحة والتدخل الفوري لحالات الإطفاء والإنقاذ بصورة مسبقة ، ويقصد بخطة تحليل المخاطر ، معرفة الأماكن الخطرة والصعوبات الخاصة التي يمكن أن تصادفها فرق الإطفاء لتعمل على تلافيها وحسبان عواقبها والتي من شأنها تعرقل عمليات التدخل وخصوصا في حالات الطوارئ ، وهي إعطاء فكرة عامه عن الخطر. 
تعريف الخطة : 
هي علاقة متبادلة بين من يبدأ أو يخطط وبين من ينجز وينفذ بالتخطيط الواعي له وتوزيع المهام والأدوار والمسئوليات في اللحظات المناسبة ، ووضع خطة ما في الوقت الحاضر تعتمد على إتباع الأسلوب العلمي وذلك بتقديم حقائق أو أصول من خلال افتراض معين ثم اختيار هذا الافتراض وتحقيقه أو تعديله كليا أو جزئيا وفق النتائج التي يكشف عنها هذا الاختيار وهذا هو المفهوم الذي ينطبق على ( خطة تحليل المخاطر وإجراءات الطوارئ ) . 
عناصر الخطة : 
1 – الأحوال الجوية ، الطرق ) . 
2 – كثافة العاملين في المنشآت : ( ساعات العمل ، عدد العاملين ) . 
3 – المنشآت والمباني : ( المنفردة ، المعزولة ، المجاورة ) . 
4 – الطرق : ( الساحات ، عرض وأتساع الطرق ، معبدة وغير معبدة ) 
5 – مآخذ المياه ومصادرها : ( منسوب المياه ، وضعية تلك المصادر وعلوها ) . 
6 – مراكز فرق الإطفاء الأخرى الفرق المساندة ، فرق الدفاع المدني ) 
7 – الأخطار الخاصة : ( خزانات الوقود ، أماكن تخزين المواد القابلة للاشتعال ، المواد الكيمائية ) . 
خطة الطوارئ : 
وتعتبر خطة الطوارئ جزء أساسي للخطة الشاملة في عمل أي أداره ، يتم وضعها بغرض الاستفادة القصوى من الإمكانيات المتاحة ( بشرية أو تقنية ) وتسخيرها بأعلى كفاءة ومهارة وأقصى سرعة أو أقل وقت لمجابهة الحالة الطارئة التي يتوقع أن تحدث الكثير من الإصابات والوفيات ، لذا أن وجود خطه مدروسة ومطبقة مسبقا بشكل تجريبي عملي لا نظري يذلل الكثير من الصعاب وأهمها : 
- تجنب حدوث ارتباكات أو فوضويات وهي نتيجة حتمية يتوقع حدوثها . 
- تجنب حدوث العشوائية في العمل والتحرك والتي تؤدي بلا شك إلى حدوث خسائر إضافية كان يمكن تلافيها مع وجود التدريب المسبق . 
- اختصار الزمن المتوقع لمثل هذه الأعمال ، فالبعد الزمني هام جدا لابد أخذه في الاعتبار ، فالزمن مع التدريب من المؤكد يؤدي إلى نتائج ايجابية وجيده . 
وإعداد خطة طوارئ لكل منشأة يعتمد بدوره على قواعد معينة تكون ملائمة للإمكانيات المتاحة المتوفرة من الموارد البشرية والتجهيزات الفنية ووسائل الاتصال السريعة للمحافظة على الوقت ، ومن التصرف والتعامل أثناء الكوارث الطبيعية أو الكوارث الناتجة عن تدخل الإنسان وذالك بهدف حماية العناصر البشرية وتقليل الإصابات ووقاية الممتلكات والتقليل من نسبة الخسائر إلى أقصى حد ممكن عند حدوث أي حالة طارئة أو كارثة. 
الموقف : 
ويشمل عرضا للإخطار المحتمل وقوعها بحيث يكون إعداد الخطة لمواجهتها مثل الحرائق خزانات وقود في منشاة معينة . 
الهدف : 
ويمثل النتائج التي تطمح الوصول إليها من خلال تنفيذ الخطة مثل : 
أ – إنذار العاملين الموجودين في المنشاة . 
ب – إنقاذ المصابين والمحتجزين . 
جـ - إسعاف المصابين ونقل من تستدعي حالته للعلاج إلى أقرب مستشفى عن طريق الجهة المختصة . 
هـ - مباشرة الحادث ( حريق ، إنقاذ ) من خلال تنفيذ الخطة التي تتضمن الآتي : 
- تحديد المسئول عن تنفيذ الخطة ونائبه من حيث الاسم وهاتف مكتبه والمنزل لاستدعائه عند الحالة الطارئة وكذالك الحال بالنسبة لنائبه . 
- تحديد أسماء منفذي الخطة من حيث المعلومات الضرورية التي تساعد في سرعة الاستدعاء لتنفيذ الإعمال الخاصة ( الإنذار ، الإخلاء ، الإنقاذ ، الإسعاف ، الإطفاء ، وأي مهمات أخرى ) . 
- تحديد أنواع وأماكن معدات الإطفاء والتدخل للمهمات سالفة الذكر . 
- يراعي توزيع منفذي الخطة مع تحديد أسمائهم حسب نوعية المهمة وتعيين مسئول لكل مجموعة مثل مجموعة الإنقاذ ورئيسهم وكذلك الحال بالنسبة لمهام الإطفاء والإنقاذ والإسعاف . 
- تقسيم المنشاة حتى تسهل عملية التدخل والسيطرة . 
- تحديد مخارج الطوارئ . 
- تحديد وسائل الإنذار بحيث تكون على وسيلتين على الأقل مثل استخدام الأبواق أو الميكرفونات أو الهاتف أيهما أسرع وأضمن للعمل . 
- تحديد أماكن للتجميع بعد الإخلاء وتحديد شخص مسئول في كل قسم تكون مهمته التأكد من إن جميع العاملين قد خرجوا ولم يتخلف أحد وفي حالة تخلف احد العاملين يقوم بإبلاغ المسئول عن التدخل ويحدد له اسمه ومكان عمله . 
- تحديد وسائل نقل المصابين إلى المستشفيات بالإمكانيات الذاتية أو عن طريق سيارات الإسعاف أن أمكن . 
- تحديد وسائل الاتصال بين قيادات المجموعات والمسئولين المباشرين . 
- تحديد وسائل الاتصال بين القيادات الداخلية وغرف عمليات الفرق المشاركة الأخرى (هواتف مباشرة ، أجهزة فاكس ) . 
- توفير مخططات توضيحيه للمنشاة من تحديد أماكن فصل وأقفال المصادر الكهربائية . 
- تحديد الواجبات وخطوات العمل بالنسبة لكل مجموعة ، بحيث تكون مفهومة وواضحة لكل مجموعه . 
- توعية العاملين بالمنشأة عن تعليمات تنفيذ الخطة حتى يكون لديهم إلمام شامل يساعد على ضمان نجاح الخطة على أن تشمل التوعية الآتية : 
عند سماعك لجرس الإنذار أو مشاهدتك للحريق اتبع الخطوات التالية : 
أ – حافظ على هدوء أعصابك ، ثم أغلق أجهزة التكيف . 
ب – تحرك بسرعة إلى اقرب مخرج لطوارئ حسب الإرشادات . 
جـ - لا تستخدم المصعد الكهربائي في المنشأة بل استخدم الدرج . 
د – ابتعد عن النوافذ الزجاجية فممكن أن تصاب بجروح نتيجة تهشيم الزجاج . 
هـ - ازحف على الأرض متوجها إلى باب الخروج إذا كان المكان معبأ بالدخان الكثيف. 
- يتم تنفيذ الخطة على الأقل مرتين في العام لمراجعة وتصحيح الأخطاء من ناحية وتعويد العاملين على إخلاء مواقعهم بصوره صحيحة دون ارتباك ومعرفة سرعة تعاون الإفراد بمجموعاتهم ومباشرة مهامهم عند صدور التعليمات من المسئولين عن تنفيذ الخطة .


----------



## خيري الشريف (7 يونيو 2010)

خطة الأمن و السلامة بالشركة
تطوير جهاز الأمن الصناعي بالشركة و والاهتمام بالنقاط التالية :
1.	انتداب عدد من عمال المصنع و الحرس الليلي (الغفره) و تدريبهم ليكونوا ضمن طاقم الأمن الصناعي.
2.	تنظيم عمل المناوبة الليلية في الشركة طيلة أيام الأسبوع .
3.	تنظيم عمل المناوبة الليلية في الأعياد و العطلات (خلو الشركة من العاملين)
4.	إعداد خطة طواري و تدريب جميع العمال عليها .
5.	تصميم خريطة أبواب طواري لجميع أقسام الشركة و متابعة تنفيذها.
6.	متابعة الإشراف على منظومة الإطفاء و إعداد تقرير شهري عليها.
7.	إعداد دورات تدريبية على الأمن الصناعي لجميع عمال الشركة و أجراء اختبارات شهرية و إعداد تقرير عليها .
8.	إعادة توزيع اسطوانات الإطفاء على جميع الأقسام و سكن العاملين و سيارات النقل و ترقيمها و إعداد كتيب لكل اسطوانة يحوي الصلاحية و طريقة الاستعمال و تجديد الكتيب كل فترة حسب نوع الاسطوانة .
9.	تركيب أجراس إنذار و توزيعها على جميع أقسام الشركة و توصيلها بأزرار(اكسر الزجاج) توزع على الأقسام و الساحات لإعلان حالة الطوارئ.
10.	تصميم و تنفيذ صندوق طواري مزود بجهاز إنذار و توضع فيه جميع مفاتيح الشركة .
11.	تعيين فرد أمن صناعي لمراقبة السيارات في حالات شحن البضائع من المخازن.
12.	توفير هاتف أرضي أو محمول للفرد المناوب لاستعماله في الحالات الطارئة. 
13.	كل أفراد الشركة هم أفراد أمن صناعي في الحالات الطارئة وكل شخص له مهمة محددة .
14.	الاتفاق على تصريح دخول للسيارات سواء الخاصة بالشركة أو سيارات الزبائن.
15.	يمنع دخول أي شخص بالفترة المسائية غير موظف بالشركة إلا بعلم الموظف المناوب.
16.	عدم دخول أي شخص للأقسام إلا عن طريق الاستقبال أو الأمن الصناعي بالشركة. 
17.	تنظيم عمليات التخزين في المخازن 
18.	تجهيز سيارة الإطفاء ومتابعة الشركة من الخارج وإخماد النيران التي يتم إشعالها في الشوارع والساحات المجاورة للشركة .


----------



## خيري الشريف (7 يونيو 2010)

خطة الإخلاء

لشركة الراحة 
لصناعة الإسفنج واللدائن .................... 
للعام 2009 ف – 2010 ف






معاً حتى نكون قادرين على التعامل مع الأزمات حتى لا يحدث أمر غير متوقع يحوي في طياته آثاراً سلبية وضارة على المنشأة والعاملين فيها ؟

التعامل مع الأزمات هو فن يدرس ويمكن تعلمه واكتسابه ويتلخص في التالي :
1. التخطيط
2.	الاستعداد
3.	الاستجابة

•	التخطيط 
ويقوم فيها رئيس قسم الامن الصناعي بعمل قائمة بكل مواقف الأزمات الممكنة والسيناريوهات المتوقعة عند حدوثها ,وأن يحدد القرارات الفورية التي يجب أن يتخذها , والأشخاص الذي يجب أن يستدعيهم,وأن يهتم في خطته بكل التفاصيل الدقيقة ولا يستهين بها أبدا , وأن يحدد سلسلة الإجراءات التي يتبعها والعاملين معه عند حدوث الأزمة 

•	الاستعداد
التأكد بأن الأفراد الذين سينفذون الخطة على أتم الاستعداد و تشمل فترة التدريب على الخطة

•	الاستجابة
إذا تم التخطيط والإعداد بشكل مناسب فإن الاستجابة هي الأهم حتى لا يصبح النجاح في خطر







صفات مسئول تنفيذ خطة الإخلاء 

أولاً : ثقة بالله وإيمان به سبحانه وتعالى : 
فلا نجاح لقائد لعمل ما إن لم يكن مؤمناً بالله سبحانه واثقاً به عز وجل . 
ثانياً : مستوى أخلاقي عالي : 
وذلك لاحتواء جميع طبقات العاملين واحتواء سلوكياتهم .. ومن أهم ذلك – كظم الغيظ وحسن الحديث والحكمة في السلوك . 
ثالثاً : قدر كبير من الطاقة والنشاط : 
فلكي تكون قدوة لابد لك أن تقدم ما يدل على ذلك ولكي توجه أو تنصح بتعديل عمل ينبغي أن يكون عند الآخرين ثقة أنك تستطيع القيام به أصلاً . 
رابعاً :البراعة في ترتيب الأعمال حسب الأولويات . 
خامساً : القدرة على تحديد الهدف . 
سادساً : القدرة على الابتكار . 
سابعاً : الاحتفاظ بطريقة تفكير متزنة ومعتدلة وواقعية . 
ثامناً : الاستضاءة بآراء الآخرين وأخذ أفضل ما عندها













أ / مجموعة السلامة ومن أهم الأعمال التي تقوم بها :
1.	تفقد وسائل السلامة بالمنشأة ومدى صلاحيتها والرفع عن كل ملاحظة وعن كل مايهدد سلامة العاملين إلى الإدارة التي تقوم بدورها بمعالجة الوضع من قبلهما أو رفعه لجهة الإختصاص .
2.	التنسيق مع إدارة المنشأة للحصول على ما هو كل جديد من النشرات التوعوية في مجال السلامة من الدفاع المدني وتخصيص جزء من برنامج العمل لغرض توعية العاملين بالمخاطر وطرق الوقاية منها .
3.	تخصيص لوحة للدفاع المدني توضع في مكان بارز ( لوحة الأمن و السلامة ) بالمنشأة توضع بها إرشادات والملصقات الخاصة بهذا الجانب في جميع مجالات الدفاع المدني .
4.	إبلاغ الدفاع المدني عن أي حالة تحدث في المنشأة وقت حدوثها لأن العامل الزمني في مثل هذه الحالات مهم ومن ثم مباشرة الحالة عن طريق المجموعات كل في مجال عمله حتى وصول رجال الدفاع المدني .
5.	تأمين كتب ومطويات تتعلق بلأمن والسلامة في الأقسام بالشركة.
ب / مجموعة فصل التيار الكهربائي والحيلولة دون اتساع رقعة الحريق وضرورة معرفة أعضاء المجموعة بموقع العدادات الكهربائية ، وكل ما يتعلق بهذا الجانب والمشاركة مع بقية المجموعات المختلفة .
ج / مجموعة الإخلاء :
وهي من أهم المجموعات ويفضل أن تكون أكبر المجموعات من الناحية العددية ، ومن أهم الأعمال المطلوبة منهم :
1.	معرفة جميع المداخل الرئيسة وجميع مخارج الطوارئ بالمنشأة .
2.	التأكد من فتح أبواب الطوارئ في حالة الحوادث .
3.	وضع لوحات إرشادية دالة على موقع المخارج بمكان بارز وتكتب بخط واضح .
4.	التنسيق مع إدارة المنشأة لوضع رسم كروكي عام للمنشأة بالمدخل الرئيسي للمبنى يبين به مخارج الطوارئ والمداخل الرئيسية وأقصر الطرق المؤدية إليها والمعلومات الهامة عن المبنى بلإضافة لوضع رسم كروكي بكل قسم على حده يوضح به مخارج الطوارئ الموجوده به .
5.	معرفة نقاط التجمع بالمنشأة أو خارجها ووضع اللوحات الداله على تلك النقاط ( يتم تجميع العاملين بها في حالة إخلائهم من المباني ) على أن تكون أمنة تتوفر بها شروط السلامة بعيداً عن مكان الحادث والتأكد من معرفة العاملين بالمنشأة بتلك النقاط .
6.	يبدأ الإخلاء من المناطق الأكثر تعرضاً للخطر .
7.	تبدأ عمليات الإخلاء من الدور الأرضي فالأقرب إلى المخارج .
8.	أن تكون عمليات الأخلاء بشكل منظم لتفادي حدوث الإصابات 
9.	التأكد من عدم وجود تخزين عند مخارج الطوارئ.
10.	التدريب على عمليات الإخلاء .
د / مجموعة الإطفاء ومن أهم مهمها :
1.	سرعة التوجه لمكان الحريق بثقه وثبات والالتزام بالهدوء واكتشاف الحالة وإبلاغ الإدارة عنها ومحاولة السيطرة قبل استفحالها وذلك بالوسائل المتوفرة بالمشأة .
2.	معرفة مواقع جميع الطفايات بالمنشأة ومواقع شبكات الحريق الرطبة .
3.	معرفة كيفية إستخدامها والتدريب عليها حسب التعليمات الموجودة عليها وإعادة تعبئتها بالتنسيق مع إدارة المنشأة .
4.	التنسيق مع إدارة المنشأة باستمرار فحص تلك الطفايات في حالة إنتهاء مدة صلاحيتها وأن تعلق في مكان بارز بحيث تكون في متناول اليد ، ووضع اللوحات الإرشادية الدالة على مكانها وكيفية إستخدمها ويكون على النحو التالي أ ) أن يكون استخدام الطفاية باتجاه الريح . ب ) ترك مسافه بين مستعملها وبين النار تتراوح بين ( 2 – 3 ) أمتار ليضمن القضاء على النار وعدم إنتشارها . ج ) سحب التأمينة . د ) توجيه قاذف الطفاية نحو النار . ه ) الضغط على مكبس السماح لخروج المادة المطفية . و ) كن حذراً في تقدمك إلى النار . ي ) إبدأ باللهب مع إستمرار المكافحة من اليمين واليسار والعكس .
5.	معرفة التعليمات الواجب إتباعها عند مشاهدة الحريق وكتابتها بخط واضح ووضعها في أماكن بارزة بالنشأة بالتنسيق مع الإدارة وهي كما يلي : أ ) حاول أن تكون هادئاً منضبط الأعصاب فعادة الإرتباك يؤدي إلى نتائج عكسية . ب ) قم بأبلاغ الدفاع المدني فور وقوع الحادث . 
ج ) حاول أن تفصل الكهرباء من مصدرها الرئيسي ( المفتاح الرئيسي ) إذا لم يكن هناك خطر عليك . د ) إبلاغ رؤساء المجموعات وأعضائها عن الحالة للقيام بمهامها . ه ) كافح الحريق باستخدام طفاية الحريق وبإبعاد المواد القابلة للاشتعال إن أمكن .




هـ / مجموعة الاستقبال : 
يتواجدون بمواقع أو نقاط التجمع لاستقبال العاملين وتهدئتهم والتخفيف من حده فزعهم ومهمتها :
1.	استقبال العاملين في الأماكن الأمنة البعيدة عن موقع الخطر .
2.	تهدئتهم وتخفيف حدة الخطر .
3.	حصر العاملين ومعرفة المتاخر منهم في المبنى .
ملاحظات هامة 
•	جميع أعمال ومهام المجموعات التي ذكرت يقوم بها أعضائها في حالة الطوارئ لحين وصول الدفاع المدني ومدربين عليها مسبقاً .
•	أن يتم تدريب المجموعات على الأعمال المكلفه بها من قبل الإدارة مع تكرار التجارب .
•	على الإدارة إشعار المجموعات بالجديد في مجال الدفاع المدني .
•	الحرص من الإدارة على قفل التيار الكهربائي عن المبنى وغلق مصادر الغاز عند إنتهاء الدوام.



















توزيع المجموعات في خطة الإخلاء بالشركة

مجموعة السلامة
التسلسل	الاسم	التوقيع
1 
2 
3 
4 



مجموعة فصل التيار

التسلسل	الاسم	التوقيع
1 
2 
3 
4 
5 







مجموعة الإخلاء

القسم	الاسم	التوقيع












مجموعة الإطفاء

القسم	الاسم	التوقيع






مجموعة الاستقبال

التسلسل	الاسم	التوقيع
1 
2 
3


----------



## خيري الشريف (7 يونيو 2010)

المواد المستخدمة في الإطفاء
تتنوع مواد الإطفاء المستخدمة في أعمال مكافحة الحرائق ونستعرض هنا أبرزها وهي : 
1 – الرغوة (FOAM ) . 
2 – مسحوق البودرة الكيميائية الجافة . 
3 – الغازات الخامدة ، ثاني أكسيد الكربون ( CO2 ) . 
4 – الهالوجينيات ( الهالون ) . 
أولا : الرغوة ( FOAM ) : 
أصبح استعمال الرغوة في أعمال المكافحة في الوقت الحاضر من الأمور الضرورية خصوصا في المشاريع الصناعية ومصافي البترول ومحطات توليد الطاقة ، وتتركب الرغوة من مواد عضوية ( PROTEIN BASE ) وتتألف من مخلفات المصانع ، خاصة الأظلاف والقرون كمواد أساسية في تكوين الرغوة ، حيث تمر بعدها بمعالجات كيميائية حتى تصبح نشأتها ، والرغوة بتعريفها البسيط ، هي مجموعة من الفقاعات الصغيرة المجتمعة المملوءة بالغازات والهواء ( CHEMICAL FOAM ) . 
وهي أخف من أي نوع من أنواع الزيوت والمواد البترولية ، وتستعمل هذه الرغوة لتغطية سطح المواد البترولية المشتعلة لإخمادها بعزل الأوكسجين عنها وتبريدها لمنع استمرار تصاعد الأبخرة منها وتتكون رغوة الفوم من ( ماء + سائل الفوم + هواء ) ، كما تتعدد أقسام الرغوة ومنها : 
أ – الفوم الصناعي : وهو المصنوع من المواد الكيميائية ويخرج مع الماء من خلال منظم بنسبة 3 % . 
ب – الفوم البروتيني : ويصنع من الحيوانات ، مثل الدم والعظام وعضلات الحيوانات وقرونها مضاف الية مواد كيميائية ، ويستعمل في خزانات ويخرج مع الماء بنسبة 6 % . 
جـ - فوم الفلوروبروتين : ويصنع من الفوم البروتيني مضاف اليه مادة تسمي فلور كربون ، ويستعمل في خزانات ويخرج مع الماء بنسبة 3 % . 
وتمر الرغوة بعدة أشكال منها : 
أ – السائل الرغوي ( FOAM-COMPOUND ) : وهو الذي يخزن في عبوات تتراوح سعاتها وأحجامها . 
ب – محلول الرغوة ( FOAM-SOLUTION ) : وهو مزيج السائل الرغوي بالماء قبيل قذفه من القواذف ، وليس لمحلول الرغوة مفعول دون مزجه بالهواء . 
جـ - الرغوة المتعددة والمتمددة ( FOAM-EXPANDED ) : وهي الحالة النهائية التي يتحول فيها السائل الرغوي بعد مزجه بالماء والهواء . 
طرق التعرف على مميزات وجودة الفوم ومنها : 
- اللزوجة وقدرة تماسك جزيئات المواد السائلة . 
- الثقل النوعي 1.18 % أو أقل . 
- شديد التماسك . 
- سهولة الانسياب . 
- خلوه من المواد السامة والضارة . 
الترسب : 
عندما يتعرض سائل الفوم من النوع البروتيني إلى الهواء الجوى ، فأن الطبقة العليا منه تتحول إلى مادة ثقيلة يزداد وزنها يوما بعد آخر حتى تهبط إلى قاع الخزان محدثه بذالك عائق للسائل فلا يمكن خروجه عبر الأنابيب ، ولكي نمنع هذا الترسب يجب أتباع الآتي : 
- لا تخلط نوعين من سائل الفوم في خزان واحد . 
- القيام بعملية التنظيف الروتيني لخزان الفوم . 
- إذا دعت الحاجة إلى استعمال نوع آخر من الفوم فيجب غسل الخزان جيدا . 
- التأكد من أحكام غطاء قفل الخزان لكي لا تسمح للهواء الجوي بالدخول . 
تخزين الفوم : 
لكي نتبع خطوات سليمة في عملية تخزين الفوم نتبع الآتي : 
- يتم التخزين في براميل بلاستيكيه محكمة الإغلاق . 
- تخزن براميل الفوم في مكان بارد وجاف . 
- تخزن البراميل في مستودع جيد التهوية . 
- عدم تخزين براميل الفوم تحت أشعة الشمس ، كما يجب أن تكون بعيدة عن مصادر الحرارة . 
- عدم تخزين براميل الفوم بجوار مواد كيميائية أخرى . 
اختبار الرغوة : 
تختبر الرغوة بالتوافق مع البودرة ، فإذا كان لدينا ثلاث عينات من السائل الرغوي فإننا نستطيع معرفة توافقها مع البودرة المتوفرة لدينا وذالك بأجراء التجربة التالية : 
- نملئ ثلاثة أوعية مستطيلة معدنية على شكل صحن ونضع في كل منها كمية قليلة من الماء ثم نصب مقدار 100 غرام من البنزين . 
- نملئ وعاء الرغوة المتمددة الناتجة من كل من العينات ونرش فوقها 200 غرام من البودرة بالتساوي . 
- نفتح ثغرة خلال الرغوة في زاوية واحدة في الأوعية الثلاثة حتى يظهر قسم من البنزين . 
- نشعل في وقت واحد البنزين في الأوعية الثلاثة . 
- نسجل علامة التفوق للوعاء الذي يقاوم النار أكثر من غيرة . 

ثانيا : مسحوق البودرة الكيميائية الجافة : 
كانت فكرة مادة الإطفاء البودرة في بادئ الأمر مجاراة للرمال التي تستخدم لغرض الإطفاء حيث وجد أن بعض الرمال ذات ميزات خاصة لأنها تطفئ بعض الحرائق بشكل أكثر فعالية من أي نوع آخر ، إذ أنه لدى تحليل بعض هذه الرمال وجدت أنها تمتاز بتركيب كيماوي خاص وبهذا بدىء باستعمال هذه الأنواع إلى أن وصلت منها عدة رموز كيميائية منها : 
( Nahco3 ) بيكربونات الصوديوم وهي البودرة الجافة والأكثر انتشارا ، ( khco3 ) ،
( Nh4h2 fc4 ) ، ( hfo4 ) ، هذه بعض المركبات للمسحوق البودرة ، وتندرج هذه المركبات حجما بين ( 5 الى 105 مايكرون ) . 
كيف تخمد البودرة الجافة النار : 
من المعروف أن اشتعال أية مادة لا يتم إلا بتوفر عنصر الأكسجين ، ذا عزلنا هذا العنصر فلا يمكن للمادة أن تشتعل ، فعندما تقذف البودرة الجافة على حريق السوائل المشتعلة ينطفئ اللهب فورا ، إذ أن البودرة تعمل على تغليف اللهب حيث عندما تطلق البودرة من القواذف تشكل سحابة بين اللهب والوقود المشتعل وتعمل هذه السحابة كحاجز لمادة الأوكسجين من الوصول الى اللهب ، وتعمل أيضا على تقليل إنتاج البخار من الوقود ، كما أن البودرة نفسها بعد إخماد تترك بعد إخماد النار غلافا أو طبقة على سطح المادة تزيد في العزل وتعمل على سهولة الإطفاء ، وتعمل كذالك البودرة على امتصاص حرارة الجسم الذي تلامسه وتعمل على خفض درجة حرارة احتراقه ويقف بذلك الاشتعال . 
طرق التعرف على مميزات وجودة البودرة ومنها : 
- الانسياب الجيد بطول المدى والمسافة التي يغطيها المسحوق . 
- البودرة التي تغطي أكبر مساحة هي الملائمة . 
- مقاومة البودرة للرطوبة . 
- أن تعمل البودرة على إخماد النار بسرعة ولا تسمح بعودة الاشتعال مره أخرى . 
اختبار البودرة : 
لنفترض أننا نقوم بفحص ثلاثة أنواع من البودرة ( س ) و( ع ) وبودرة ( ص ) : 
- نأخذ 3 كغم من كل نوع . 
- نضع كل نوع في مطفأة يدوية تستوعب 3 كغم . 
- كل مطفأة مزودة بغاز نتروجين سعة ( 150 غ ) لقذف البودرة . 
- يجب أن تكون الرياح ساكنة . 
- يجب أن تكون كل مطفأة أمام أرض مستوية ومحددة المساحة . 
- يمسك ثلاثة أشخاص القواذف على ارتفاع واحد عن الأرض وعلى بعد واحد ابتداء المساحة المرسومة على الأرض . 
- يبدأ القذف معا في اللحظة نفسها . 
- نسجل وقت تفريغ كل مطفأة بواسطة ساعة ضبط الوقت . 
- نأخذ قياس الطول والعرض بالنسبة للمساحة التي غطتها البودرة . 
- نأخذ قياس الطول ( من آخر ذرة عن فوهة القاذف ) . 
- نفتح الطفايات ونزن المتبقي . 
- وبذلك إن البودرة التي تندفع من المطفأة بكاملها تقرر درجة اختبارها وجودتها . 
ثالثا : الغازات الخامدة ، ثاني أكسيد الكربون ( CO2 ) : 
يعتبر غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون من الغازات الخاملة ، كما يعتبر إحدى المواد الصالحة لإطفاء الحرائق بسبب عدم احتوائه على الأكسجين وبالتالي يحول دون استمرار الحريق ، كما يستخدم هذا الغاز في أعمال الإطفاء في الأماكن المغلقة وفعالية الغاز في التخلل في الأماكن الضيقة ، ويستخدم هذا الغاز في حقل محطات الكهرباء ، في المعدات الكهربائية ، والمولدات ، ويوجد غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون في إحدى الحالات التالية : 
- بشكل غاز : عندما يكون حرا أي غير مضغوط . 
- بشكل سائل : وذلك إذا ما تعرض لضغط معين فيتحول فيها من الحالة الغازية إلى الحالة السائلة . 
- بشكل ثلجي : وذلك عندما ينطلق تحت الضغط من الاسطوانات التي يوجد فيها ، ويكون تحول الغاز إلى الحالة الثلجية نتيجة عملية فيزيائية تسمى ( التمدد ) وهذا ما يؤدي إلى انخفاض درجة حرارته إلى 80 درجة مئوية تحت الصفر ، فيتم تحول السائل إلى ذرات ثلجية تعمل على خفض درجة حرارة الجسم . 
مزايا غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون ( CO2 ) : 
- أنه يتبخر بعد الاستعمال دون أن يترك أثر ضار . 
- لا يسبب أي ضرر أو أي خطر للأطعمة التي يصل أليها . 
- يساعد على زيادة نسبة الرطوبة في المكان . 
- يتخلل في الأماكن الضيقة لا يسبب اتساخ لتجهيزات والمعدات الكهربائية . 
- يحقق التشبع الكافي في المكان المراد حمايته . 
- تمتع الغاز بخاصية الاندفاع الذاتي في أماكن الحماية ، مما يجعل جميع الأجهزة مضمونة العمل دون الحاجة إلى أجهزة ضخ وامتصاص كما هو الحال في المياه . 
تخزين غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون ( CO2 ) : 
وتخزن على النحو التالي : 
- على ضغط عالي : في اسطوانات فولاذية تحت ضغط 264 جوي ، وتختلف كمياتها من 
( 20 – 50 ) كغم . 
- على ضغط منخفض : في خزان أسطواني أو دائري الشكل من الفولاذ تحت ضغط 40 جوي تقريبا ، وهذا الخزان مزوج بمجموعة تبريد . 
رابعا : الهالوجينيات ( الهالون ) : 
المواد الهالوجينيه الخاصة بمكافحة الحرائق هي عبارة عن هيدروكربونات ، ولكن عدد من ذرات الهالوجينيات قد حلت محل الهيدروجين وذالك مثال : الفلور والكلور والبروم ، والمواد الهالوجينيه التي وجدت لتكافح النيران استخرجت من مركب الميثان ( METHAN ch4 ) والإيثان ( ETHAN ch2ch3 ) وتعتمد علي طبيعة الهالوجين المركب ومدة التحول من الحالة الغازية إلي سائل في درجة الحرارة العادية وهو غاز غير قابل للاحتراق . 
جدول يبين رموز أنواع الهالوجينيات لغرض مكافحة النيران 
رقم الهالون الرمز الاسم الكيميائي 
1001 
10001 
1011 
1202 
1211 
1301 Ch3br 
Ch3l 
Brch2cl 
Br2cf2 
Brcclf2 
Brcf3 ميثيل البروميد 
ميثيل الايوديد 
برمو كلوروميثان 
اى برومودفلوروميثان 
بروموتريفلوروميثان 
بروموتريفلوروميثان 
وللتعرف على تركيب مادة الهالون يمكن شرحها في الجدول التالي : 
ميثان فلورو كلورو برومو 
1 
1 
3 
2 0 
1 1 
1 
خواص ومميزات استعمال الهالون : 
- لا يحتاج إلى أي جهد لتنظيفه بعد الاستعمال . 
- غير موصل للتيار الكهربائي ، كما لا يسبب أي عطب للأجهزة الدقيقة. 
- أكثر فعالية من غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون . 
- يقلل من احتمالية رجوع الحريق . 
- أخف وزنا ولا يسبب أي تلوث . 
- لا يسبب حجب الرؤيا كما أن مداها أبعد من غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون . 
- سهل بالنسبة لقراءة مقياس الضغط . 
حقل الاستخدام : 
يستخدم غاز الهالون في التجهيزات الكهربائية الدقيقة ، كما يستخدم في غرف التحكم لمحطات التوليد ومصافي البترول .


----------



## خيري الشريف (7 يونيو 2010)

•	القواعد العشر الأساسية للسلامة
1.	اتبع التعليمات، ولا تجازف واسأل إذا كنت لا تعرف.
2.	عالج الأوضاع التي لا تتفق مع تعليمات السَّلامة أو بلِّغ عنها.
3.	ساعد على إبقاء كل شيء نظيفاً ومرتَّباً.
4.	اسـتعمل لكل عمل الأدوات والمعـدات المخصَّصـة له (اسـتعملها بحذر).
5.	بلِّغ عن جميع الإصابات، وبادر للحصول على الإسعاف الأولي.
6.	لا تستعمل المعدّات ولا تقم بتعديلها أو إصلاحها إلا عندما يُصرَّح لك.
7.	تجنب إلهاء الآخرين، ولا تمزح مزاحاً فيه خشونة أو تشويش.
8.	استعمل معدات الوقاية المخصَّصة، والبس ملابس السَّلامة وحافظ عليها جيداً.
9.	اثن ركبتيك عند رفع الأشياء، واطلب المساعدة عند رفع الأحمال الثقيلة.
10.	تقيد بجميع قواعد وتعليمات السَّلامة .

•	إجراءات تعزيز السلامة في الشركات : 
	توفير كادر متخصص في مواضيع السلامة العامة والبيئة على مستوى الشركة.
	تبني أحدث الأنظمة لإدارة الجودة والسلامة والبيئة.
	متابعة إعداد وتحديث التعليمات التنظيمية المتعلقة بسلامة العاملين.
	تشكيل لجنة عليا للسلامة العامة في الشركة.
	تخصيص مراقبي سلامة عامة في إدارات التشغيل والإنتاج
	عقد ورش عمل ودورات في مواضيع السلامة العامة والإطفاء لموظفي الشركة.
	تثبيت لوحات إرشادية وتحذيرية في مختلف مواقع العمل.
	متابعة إصابات العمل في مختلف المواقع، وإعداد التقارير الدورية.
	التحقيق في إصابات العمل، لمعرفة الأسباب الحقيقية لهذه الإصابات والحد من حصولها مستقبلاً.
	توفير معدات السلامة العامة والوقاية الشخصية للعاملين.
	متابعة جاهزية معدات إطفاء الحريق وأنظمة الإنذار من الحريق في مختلف مواقع الشركة
	المشاركة مع المنظمات والمؤسسات المحلية والعالمية في النشاطات المتعلقة بالسلامة والبيئة.
	إ
	عداد برامج للتفتيش الدوري والقيام بجولات مراقبة وتدقيق فني على أمور السلامة العامة والبيئة على مختلف المواقع للتأكد من مدى مطابقة عملياتها لأنظمة وتعليمات السَّلامة العامَّة والبيئة.
	إعداد نشرات تثقيفية وتوعية لتعزيز الوعي الوقائي والمعرفة بين العاملين في الشركة في مجالات السلامة والصحة المهنية والبيئة.
	متابعة توفير وإعداد لوائح تعليمية وإرشادية وتحذيرية حول أمور السلامة والصحة المهنية.


----------



## خيري الشريف (7 يونيو 2010)

الحرائق وكيفية مكافحتها
تبدأ الحرائق عادة على نطاق ضيق لأن معظمها ينشأ من مستصغر الشرر بسبب إهمال في إتباع طرق الوقاية من الحرائق ولكنها سرعان ما تنتشر إذا لم يبادر بإطفائها مخلفة خسائر ومخاطر فادحة في الأرواح والمتاع والأموال والمنشآت ، ونظراً لتواجد كميات كبيرة من المواد القابلة للاشتعال في كل ما يحيط بنا من أشياء وفي مختلف مواقع تواجدنا والبيئة المحيطة بنا في البيت والشارع والمدرسة ومكان العمل وفي أماكن النزهة والاستجمام وغيرها من المواقع، والتي لو توفرت لها بقية عناصر الحريق لألحقت بنا وبممتلكاتنا الخسائر الباهظة التكاليف. لذلك يجب علينا اتخاذ التدابير الوقائية من أخطار نشوب الحرائق لمنع حدوثها والقضاء على مسبباتها، وتحقيق إمكانية السيطرة عليها في حالة نشوبها وإخمادها في أسرع وقت ممكن بأقل الخسائر، ويمكن تلخيص المخاطر التي قد تنتج عن الحريق في الثلاث أنواع التالية :-
1- الخطر الشخصي : ( الخطر على الأفراد ) وهي المخاطر التي تعرض حياة الأفراد للإصابات مما يستوجب توفير تدابير للنجاة من الأخطار عند حدوث الحريق .
2- الخطر التدميري : المقصود بالخطر التدميري هو ما يحدث من دمار في المباني والمنشآت نتيجة للحريق وتختلف شدة هذا التدمير باختلاف ما يحويه المبنى نفسه من مواد قابلة للانتشار ، فالخطر الناتج في المبنى المخصص للتخزين يكون غير المنتظر في حالة المباني المستخدمة كمكاتب أو للسكن ، هذا بالإضافة إلى أن المباني المخصصة لغرض معين يختلف درجة تأثير الحريق فيها نتيجة عوامل كثيرة منها نوع المواد الموجودة بها ومدى قابليتها للاحتراق وطريقة توزيعها في داخل المبنى إلى جانب قيمتها الاقتصادية . هذا كله يعني أن كمية وطبيعة مكونات المبنى هي التي تتحكم في مدى خطورة الحريق واستمراره والأثر التدميري الذي ينتج عنه .
3- الخطر التعرضي : ( الخطر على المجاورات ) وهي المخاطر التي تهدد المواقع القريبة لمكان الحريق ولذلك يطلق عليه الخطر الخارجي ، ولا يشترط أن يكون هناك اتصال مباشر بين الحريق والمبنى المعرض للخطر . هذا وتنشأ هذه الخطورة عادة نتيجة لتعرض المواد القابلة للاحتراق التي يتكون منها أو التي يحويها المبنى لحرارة ولهب الحريق الخارجي . لذلك فعند التخطيط لإنشاء محطة للتزود بالوقود فمن المراعي عند إنشائها أن تكون في منطقة غير سكنية أو يراعى أن تكون المباني السكنية على بعد مسافة معينة حيث يفترض تعرض هذه المباني لخطر كبير في حالة ما إذا ما وقع حريق ما بهذه المحطة وهذا هو ما يطلق عليه الخطر التعرضي .
أسباب الحرائق
من أهم الأسباب التي تؤدي إلى حدوث الحرائق وخاصة في المواقع الصناعية ما يلي:-
1- الجهل والإهمال واللامبالاة والتخريب.
2- التخزين السيئ والخطر للمواد القابلة للاشتعال أو الانفجار.
3- تشبع مكان العمل بالأبخرة والغازات والأتربة القابلة للاشتعال في وجود سوء التهوية.
4- حدوث شرر أو ارتفاع غير عادي في درجة الحرارة نتيجة الاحتكاك في الأجزاء الميكانيكية.
5- الاعطال الكهربائية أو وجود مواد سهلة الاشتعال بالقرب من أجهزة كهربائية تستخدم لأغراض التسخين.
6- العبث وإشعال النار بالقرب من الأماكن الخطرة أو بحسن النية أو رمي بقايا السجائر.
7- ترك المهملات والفضلات القابلة للاشتعال بمنطقة التصنيع والتي تشتعل ذاتياً بوجود الحرارة.
8- وجود النفايات السائلة والزيوت القابلة للاشتعال على أرضيات منطقة التصنيع


----------



## خيري الشريف (7 يونيو 2010)

عملية الاحتراق ( نظرية الاشتعال ) 
هي تلك الظاهرة الكيميائية التي تحدث نتيجة اتحاد المادة المشتعلة بأكسجين الهواء بعامل تأثير درجة حرارة معينة لكل مادة من المواد وتختلف درجـة هذه الحرارة بالنسبة لكل مادة وتسمى ( نقطة الاشتعال ) ، ويتضح من ذلك أنه لكي يحدث حريق يجب أن تتوافـر ثلاثة عناصر هي الوقود والحرارة والأكسجين وهو ما يطلق عليه مثلث الاشتعال:- 
1- الوقود: ويوجد في صورة صلبة مثل ( الخشب.الورق.القماش....الخ )والحالة السائلة وشبه سائل ( مثل الشحوم بجميع أنواعها والزيوت.البنزين.الكحول...الخ) والحالة الغازية مثل ( غاز البوتان.الاستلين.الميثان..الخ )
2-الحرارة : أي بلوغ درجة الحرارة إلى الدرجـة اللازمة للاشتعال ومصدرها الشرر، اللهب،الاحتكاك ، أشعة الشمس ، التفاعلات الكيميائية … الخ. 
3- الأكسجين : يتوافــر الأكسجين في الهواء الجوى بنسبة (19-21%) ومع ذلك فقد أوضحت الدراسات الحديثة أنه يوجد أربعة عوامل متداخلة لحدوث الحريق وليست ثلاثة ، وهذه العوامل هي ( الوقود - الحرارة - الاكسجين - النفاعل المتسلسل غي المعاق ) ويمكن تمثيلها بشكل رباعي .
كيفية انتقال الحرارة
الأجسام تتبادل الحرارة مع ما حولها ، أي أن درجة حرارتها في الظروف المعتادة غير ثابتة أي أن الحرارة تنتقل من الجسم الساخن إلى الجسم الذي تقل عنه في درجة الحرارة ويحدث ذلك بإحدى الوسائل التالية :-
1- الملامسة ـ التوصيل : انتقال الحرارة بالتوصيل يتم بالملامسة المباشرة أو من خلال موصل مثلما يحدث في حالة ملامس اليد لوعاء ساخن اذ تنتقل الحرارة من الوعاء إلي اليد خلال الموصل وتختلف المعادن في درجة قابليتها للتوصيل فبعضها موصل جيد للحرارة والبعض الأخر غير موصل للحرارة كما أن الحرارة تنتقل في السوائل والغازات لتغير الكثافة وتبعاً لتغير درجة الحرارة .
2- تيارات الحمل : تنتقل الحرارة في السوائل والغازات نظراً لتغير الكثافة تبعاً لتغير درجة الحرارة وهي تنتقل بواسطة تيارات الحمل ويتم الانتقال من أسفل إلى أعلى ويمكن ملاحظة انتقال الحرارة بالحمل كما في شبكة أنابيب المياه الساخنة بالمباني ومداخن الأفران والدفايات وانتشار النار في حرائق المباني من الطوابق السفلية إلى العلوية .
3- الإشعاع : الأشعة الحرارية تمتصها بعض الأجسام ويعكسها البعض الآخر فالأجسام السوداء أو المعتمة تمتص حرارة اكبر من الأجسام اللامعة أو ذات السطح المصقول البراق ويكون انتقال الحرارة في الهواء علي شكل موجات بالإشعاع الحراري كالأشعة الضوئية والهواء لا يمتص الحرارة بل ينقلها من مصدرها إلى أن تصطدم بجسم ما فإذا كان معتماً يمتصها فترتفع درجة الحرارة أما اذا كان لامعاً أو سطح مصقول فأنه يعكس الحرارة إلى الهواء .


----------



## خيري الشريف (7 يونيو 2010)

طرق إطفاء الحرائق ( نظرية الإطفاء )
تعتمد نظرية إطفاء الحريق على الحد من تعاصـر عامل أو أكثر من العــــوامل الثلاثة السابق ذكرها المحدثة للحريق ، آي أن نظرية الإطفاء تعتمد على كسر مثلث الاشتعال بإزالة أحد أضلاعه أو كل أضلاعه و لذلك تخضع عمليات الإطفاء لثلاث وسائل هي :-
أولاً : تبريد الحريق
ويقصد به تخفيض درجة حرارة المادة المشتعلة وذلك باستخدام المياه والتي يتم قذفها على الحريق وتعتمد هذه الوسيلة أساساً على قـدرة امتصاص الماء لحرارة المادة المشتعلة فيها النار ، ويلاقى الماء عند استخدامه لأغراض التبريد نوعين من التغيرات فأنه ترتفع درجة حرارته إلى أن تصل إلى درجة غليانه وتحوله إلى بخار يعلو سطح الحريق ، ويفيد ذلك في عمليات كتم النيران بإنقاص نسبة أكسجين الهـواء . 
ثانياً : خنق الحريق
يتم خنق الحريق بتغطيته بحاجز يمنع وصول أكسجين الهواء إليه وذلك بالوسائل التالية :-
- غلق منافذ وفتحات التهوية بمكان الحريق للتقليل من نسبة الأكسجين في الهواء إلي النسبة التي لا تسمح باستمرار الاشتعال .
- تغطية المادة المشتعلة بالرغاوى الكيماوية .
- إحلال الأكسجين ببخار الماء أو ثاني أكسيد الكربون أو المساحيق الكيماوية الجافة أو أبخرة الهالوجينات 
- يمكن إطفاء الحريق بفصل اللهب عن المادة المشتعلة فيها النيران وذلك عن طريق نسف مكان الحريق باستخدام مواد ناسفة كالديناميت ، وهذه الطريقة المتبعة عادة لإطفاء حرائق آبار البترول .
ثالثاً : تجويع الحريق 
يتم تجويع الحريق بالحد من كمية المواد القابلة للاشتعال بالوسائل التالية :-
- نقل البضائع والمواد المتوفرة بمكان الحريق بعيداً عن تأثير الحرارة واللهب مثل سحب السوائل القابلة للاشتعال من الصهاريج الموجود بها الحريق ، أو نقل البضائع من داخل المخـازن المعرضة لخطر وحرارة الحريق ، أو أزاله النباتات والأشجار بالأراضي الزراعية لوقف سريان وانتشار الحريق .
- إزاحة وإزالة المواد المشتعلة فيها النيران بعيداً عن المجاورات القابلة للاشتعال لخطر الحرارة واللهب كسحب بالات الأقطان المشتعلة فيها الحريق من داخل مكان التخزين إلى مكان آخر لا يعرض المجاورات للأخطار .
- غلق محابس الغازات القابلة للاشتعال .
- تقسيم المواد المحترقة إلى أجزاء صغيرة لتصبح مجموعة حرائق صغيرة يمكن السيطرة عليها مثل الطرق على الأخشاب المشتعلة لتفتيتها إلى أجزاء صغيرة أو مزج جزئيات الماء بسطح السوائل القابلة للالتهاب .
تصنيف الحــرائق classification of fire
التصنيف الحديث الذي اتفقت عليه الدول الأوربية هو تقسيم الحرائق إلى أربع أنواع هي :- 
1- حرائق النوع الأول class (a) fires 
وهى التي تنشأ في المواد الصلبة التي تكون غالباً ذات طبيعة عضوية ( مركبات الكربون ) كالورق والخشب والأقمشة وغيرها من الألياف النباتية وهى عادة تحترق على هيئة جمرات متوهجة ، وتتميز بأن هذه غالبية هذه المواد مسامية ويسهل عليها أن تتشرب الماء بما يؤثر على تبريدها من الداخل لذلك يعتبر الماء أكثر الوسائل ملائمة لإطفاء هذا النوع من الحرائق .
2- حرائق النوع الثاني class (b) fires 
وهى الحرائق التي تحدث بالسوائل أو المواد المنصهرة القابلة للاشتعال ولأجل تحديد أنسب مواد لإطفاء هذه الحرائق يمكن تقسيم السوائل القابلة للالتهاب أي نوعين :-
- سوائل قابلة للذوبان أو الامتزاج في الماء .
- سوائل غير قابلة للذوبان مع الماء .
وعلى ضوء ذلك يمكن تحديد نوعية الوسيط الإطفائي المناسب ويتضمن ذلك رشاشات المياه أو الرغاوى أو أبخرة الهالوجينات أو ثاني أكسيد الكربون أو المساحيق الكيماوية الجافة .
3- حرائق النوع الثالث class (c)fires 
وهى حرائق الغازات القابلة للاشتعال وتشمل الغازات البترولية المسالة كالبر وبان والبيوتات وتستخدم الرغاوى والمساحيق الكيماوية الجافة لمواجهة حرائق الغازات في حالة السيولة عند تسربها على الأرض وتستخدم أيضا رشاشات المياه لأغراض تبريد عبوات الغاز .
4- حرائق النوع الرابع class (d) fires 
وهى الحرائق التي تحدث بالمعادن ، ولا تستخـدم المياه لعدم فاعليتها كما وأن استخدامها له مخاطرة ، كذلك الحال عند استخدام غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون أو المساحيق الكيماوية الجافة على البيكربونات ويستخدم عادة مسحوق الجرافيت أو بودرة التلك أو الرمل الجاف أو أنواع أخرى من المساحيق الكيماوية الجافة لإطفاء هذا النوع من الحرائق .
* حرائق التجهيزات الكهربائية
طبقاً للتصنيف الحديث لأنواع الحرائق لم يخصص نوع مستقل لحرائق الكهرباء ويعزى ذلك إلى أن الحرائق التي تبدأ بسبب التجهيزات الكهربائية فأنها في الواقع تنشأ بمواد تعتبر حرائقها من النوع الأول أو الثاني . ويجب لمواجهة حرائق التجهيزات الكهربائية أتباع ما يلي :
- فصل التيار الكهربائي قبل إجراء عملية الإطفاء .
- استخدام وسائل الإطفاء التي تتناسب مع نوعية المواد المشتعلة فيها النار .
- في حالة تعذر فصــل التيار الكهربائي أو عــدم التيقن من ذلك فتستخدم مواد الإطفـاء التي ليست لها خاصية التوصيل الكهربائي وأيضاً عـدم التأثير الضـار على التجهيزات وهذه لمواد تتضمن أبخرة الهالوجينات والمساحيق الكيماوية الجافة وثاني أكسيد الكربون .


----------



## خيري الشريف (7 يونيو 2010)

أجهزة ومعدات مكافحة الحريق
معدات إطفاء الحريق اليدوية المتنقلة
هي المعدات اليدوية المتنقلة " المكافحة الأولية " والتي تسـتعمل لمكافحة الحريق في أول مراحله من قبل الأشـخاص العاديين المتواجدين في المبنى ، ويجب أن تكون المطفأة اليدوية مطابقة للمواصفات القياسية والمعتمدة من الجهات المختصة ، وتعد مطفأة البودرة الجافة أفضل المطفآت المستخدمة لإطفاء حرائق المركبات على الإطلاق لكونها لا تسبب أضرارا مادية ومعنوية من جراء استخدامها ، وتنقسم أنواع المطفأت اليدوية إلى :-
1- مطفأة الماء المضغوط ( a )
عبارة عن أسطوانة معباة بالماء تحت ضغط غاز خامل ، وتستخدم لإطفاء حرائق الأخشاب والأوراق والنسيج والبلاستيك .. انتبه .. لا يمكن استخدام هذا النوع لإطفاء حرائق الأجهزة والمعدات الكهربائية المتصلة بالتيار الكهربائي الحي أو حرائق الزيوت والشحوم أو المعادن. ومطفأة الماء تعمل على تخفيض درجة حرارة المواد المشتعلة.
2- مطفأة ثاني أكسيد الكربون ( bc )
أسطوانة من الصلب تحتوي على غاز ثاني اكسيد الكربون الذي تم ضغطه لدرجة الإسالة ويستخدم لإطفاء حرائق الزيوت والشحوم والأصباغ وحرائق الكهرباء والسوائل سريعة الاشتعال . يعمل غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون على خنق اللهب وتبريد درجة الحرارة ، ينطلق بدرجة حرارة (76 تحت الصفر) ، المطفأة ضعيفة التأثير في الهواء الطلق، تتبدد بفعل الريح ،تصدر صوتاً قوياً عند الاستخدام. 
3- مطفأة الرغوة ( b )
اسطوانة معبأة بالماء ومواد عضوية تنتج الرغوة ( الفوم ) وتستخدم المطفأة لإطفاء حرائق الزيوت والبترول والشحم والأصباغ .. أنتبه .. لا يمكن استخدام المطفأة مع حرائق التجهيزات الكهربائية المتصلة بالتيار الكهربائي الحي .تعمل على عزل سطح المادة عن الأكسجين والتبريد لاحتوائه الماء. 
4- مطفأة البودرة الكيماوية الجافة ( d )
أسطوانة معبأة بالبودرة الكيماوية الجافة وتستخدم لإطفاء حرائق الكحول والبترول والأصباغ والمواد سريعة الاشتعال والمعادن ( ماغنسيوم - صوديوم - بوتاسيوم ) ، تعمل على عزل سطح المادة المشتعلة. 
5- مطفأة الهالون ( أبخرة السوائل المخمدة )
لا يفضل استخدام هذا النوع لأن الأبخرة الناتجة عنه سامة وتؤثر على مستخدميها وخاصة في الأماكن المغلقة .لأنه على قاعدة من الكلور والفلور والبروم وكلها غازات سامة وتؤثر على طبقة الأوزون . وهو مطفأ جيد لجميع أنواع الحرائق .
	6- بطانية الحريق
يستخدم غطاء الحريق ( بطانية الحريق ) في المطابخ يتم سحب البطانية من داخل العلبة وفتحها بالكامل وتغطية الحريق بها لمنع الأكسجين .
معدات إطفاء الحريق الثابتة ( التلقائية )
هي أنظمة الإطفـاء المنتجة للماء أو لوسائط الإطفاء الأخــرى التي تتناسب مع نوع المـواد المعرّضة للاحتراق ( ثاني أكسيد الكربون co2 على سبيل المثال)، تعمل آلياً على إطفاء الحرائق فور اندلاعها ولها التأثير الفاعل في حماية الموقع من تفاعل الحرائق وتطورها وانتشارها . وتعمل أنظمة الإطفاء المنتجة للماء على إطلاق كميات من رذاذ الماء لتنتشر على المادة المشتعلة فتعمل على تخفيض درجة حرارتها إلى ما دون درجة الاشتعال ، وتعمل أنظمة الإطفاء الأخرى على قواعد الخنق والتبريد وإفساد جو الاشتعال. بالإمكان تركيب أنظمة الإطفاء المنتجة للماء في كافة المواقع التي لا تتأثر بالماء ، فهي تتحكم بالحرائق بسرعة وفاعلية، ولها تأثيرها الفاعل في تخفيف درجةتركيز دخان الحريق والغازات السامة المنبعثة منه بتأثير من بخر الماء المنبعث ، ورذاذ مياه الإطفاء. 
بكرات الإطفاء: 
هي وسائل إطفاء تستخدم لمكافحة حرائق النوع الأول وتعمل على قاعدة تخفيض درجة حرارة المادة المشتعلة. مواد الإطفاء المستخدمة فيها هي الماء ويمنع استخدامها لمكافحة حرائق الأجهزة الكهربائية. وتوجد في معظم الأبنية والمنشآت ، وهي أحد تجهيزات الوقاية الرئيسية والهامة في المواقع المختلفة.


----------



## خيري الشريف (7 يونيو 2010)

استخدام أجهزة الإطفاء اليدوية
يعتبر أهم من توفير أجهزة الإطفاء في مواقـع العمل هو عملية تدريب الأشخاص كيفية قيامهم باستعمالها وعلى كيفية التشغيل والاستخدام أمراً ضرورياً ونوجز فيما يلي بعض المعلومات المتعلقة بعملية تشغيل المطفأت : -
1- عند استخدام أجهزة الإطفاء يجب اختيار الموقع القريب من الحريق بحيث يكون هذا الموقع مأموناً بحيث يسهل منه التراجع عند اللزوم دون عناء أو مشقة، ويفضـل أن يكون قريباً ما أمكن من الأبواب أو المخارج الأخرى وإذا كان الحريق خارج المبنى فيجب أن يكون موقع أجهزة الإطفاء أعلى مستوى الريح 
2- يعتبر خفض قامة الشخص عند قيامه بمكافحة الحريق من الوسائل المفيدة لتفادى خطر دخان وحرارة الحريق كما تيسر له الاقتراب من موقع الحريق 
3- يجب التأكد تماماً من إخماد الحريق قبل مغادرة الموقع بحيث لا يتوقع عودة اشتعاله مرة أخرى 
كيفية استخدام مطفأت الماء
يصوب الماء المندفع من المطفأة أسفل مواقع اللهب ويجرى تغيير الاتجاه في جميـع المساحة المشتعل فيها النار ، ويراعى غمر الأجزاء الساخنة بالماء بعد القيام بإطفاء لهب الحريق وفى حالة الحرائق التي تنتشر فى اتجاه عمودي فيجب مكافحة الأجزاء السفلي ثم الاتجاه إلى أعلى 
كيفية استخدام المطفأت الرغوية
في حالة وجود سائل مشتعل داخل إناء يراعى توجيه الرغاوى إلى الجدار الداخلي للوعاء فوق مستوى السائل حتى يمكن للرغاوى أن تتكون وتنتشر فـوق سطح السائل وعندما يكون ذلك متعذراً فانه في الإمكان أن تلقى الرغاوى أعلى موقع النيران بحيث يمكنها السقوط فوق سطح السائل حيث تستقر وتكون طبقة متماسكة ، ويراعى عدم توجيه الرغاوى مباشرة على سطح السائل لان ذلك يجعل الرغاوى تندفع اسفل سطح السائل المشتعل حيث تفقد الكثير من خواصها المؤثرة هذا بالإضافة إلى احتمال تناثر السائل المشتعل خارج الإناء .
كيفية استخدام مطفأت المسحوق الجاف وثاني أكسيد الكربون وأبخرة السوائل المخمدة
في حالة حدوث حرائق بعبوات تحوى سوائل قابلة للالتهاب أو عندما تنسكب هذه السوائل فوق الأرضيات يراعى توجيه المطفأة ( المسحوق الجاف- ثاني أكسيد الكربون- أبخرة السوائل المخمدة ) تجاه اقرب طرف للنيران ثم تجرى عملية كسح سريعة في اتجاه أبعد طرف وتعاد هذه الحركة حتى يتم إطفاء الحـريق ، أما إذا كان الحريق في سائل يتساقط من مستوى مرتفع فيجب توجيه المطفأة إلى أسفل نقطة ثم تحريكها بسرعة إلى أعلى وعند حدوث حريق بأجهزة وتركيبات كهربائية توجه المطفأة في اتجاه مستقيم ناحية الحريق ، وعندما تكون التجهيزات الكهربائية مغلقة داخل جهاز فتصوب المطفأة في اتجاه الفتحات الموجودة بجسم الغلاف حتى يمكن نفاذها إلى الداخل 
كيفية استخدام بطانية الحريق 
إمساك بطانية الحريق يكون من الطرف الأعلى بالقرب من سطح المادة المشتعلة ويتم تحريك البطانية من الجهة العليا وبحذر لتغطية الجسم المشتعل أو الوعاء .
دليل الوقاية من الحريق
وأسلوب التصرف في حالة حدوث حريق
يجب أن يلم العاملين بالتصرفات الواجب اتخاذها للوقاية من حدوث حريق وكذلك كيفية التصرف عند حدوث حريق ويتضمن ذلك إجراءات الإعلان والأخطار عن حدوث الحريق وقواعد الإخلاء وتدابير المكافحة الأولية للحريق لحين وصول رجال الإطفاء المختصين وتدريب جميع العاملين على هذه التصرفات أمر واجب للتأكد من قيامهم بواجباتهم عند حدوث حريق 
(1) التفتيش والفحص الدوري على أماكن العمل
يعتبر التفتيش الدوري على كافة مواقع العمل حتى لو كانت جميع المباني مصممة تصميماً صحيحاً ومزودة بمستلزمات الوقاية من الحريق من أهم أعمال لجنة السلامة والصحة المهنية ويجب ان يشمل التفتيش الحالات الآتية :- 
- عمليات التخزين وخاصة المواد سريعة الاشتعال أو المواد التي تساعد على الاشتعال أو المواد التي تشتعل ذاتياً 
- مصادر الشرر وغيرها من المصادر الحرارية .
- التأكد من توافر وسلامة أجهزة أطفاء الحريق وصلاحيتها للتشغيل 
- التأكد من تنفيذ تعليمات النظافة العامة وتجميع وتصريف العوادم وغيرها 
(2) النظافة ومنع التدخين وحمل أعواد الثقاب والولاعات والتخزين السليم 
- يجب منع التدخين نهائياً في أماكن العمل التي تتوافر بها مواد قابلة للاشتعال.
- وضع لافتات ( ممنوع التدخيـــن ) في المناطق المحظور فيها التدخين وتنفيذ هذه التعليمات بدقة من المشرفين والزوار والعاملين 
- يحظر حمل الكبريت والولاعات في الأماكن المحظور فيها التدخين 
- لا تخزن المواد القابلة للاشتعال في أوعية مكشوفة أو زجاجية ( جفف ما ينسكب من هذه المواد بسرعة ولا تخزنها بجوار مصادر الحرارة كالمواقد والمدافئ ).
- حافظ دائماً على ضرورة عدم وجود أي أوراق أو مخلفات فـوق الأسطح أو في الحدائق أو حول المباني لسهولة استعمالها بآي شرارة تلمسها .
- تأكد من إطفاء أعواد الثقاب أو بقايا السجاير قبل إلقائها في الأوعية المخصصة لذلك .
- يجب أن تحرق الفضـلات في محارق خاصة ولا يتم ذلك في الهـواء الطلق وخاصـة في الأيام العاصفة أو على بعـد يقل عن 50 قدماً من المباني . 
العناية بمطفأة الحريق 
يجب أن نتعرف على مكونات مطفأة الحريق وهي :-
o جسم المطفأة: هو الجسم المعدني الذي يحتوي مواد الإطفاء. 
o الخرطوم : هو الجزء الذي تمر عبره مواد الإطفاء من جسم المطفأة إلى فوهة القذف. (قد لا يوجد خرطوم في المطفآت ذات الأحجام الصغيرة ). 
o مسمار الأمان : هو الحلقة المعدنية الخاصة بتثبيت ذراع التشغيل، والمخصصة لمنع انطلاق مواد الإطفاء نتيجة الضغط الخطأ على ذراع التشغيل. 
o مقبض الحمل : هو الجزء المعدني الثابت الذي يستخدم لحمل المطفأة. 
o ذراع التشغيل : هو الجزء المعدني المتحرك الذي يعلو مقبض الحمل، وهو أداة تشغيل المطفأة وإطلاق مواد لإطفاء. 
o مؤشر الضغط : هو الجزء الذي يظهر صلاحية المطفأة ( يلاحظ وجود مؤشر الضغط في جميع المطفآت القياسية عدا مطفأة ثاني أكسيد الكربون التي تختبر صلاحيتها عن طريق الوزن أو الصيانة


----------



## خيري الشريف (7 يونيو 2010)

انتبه .. 
1- يجب التأكد من صلاحية مطفأة الحريق لأنها هي الرفيق الوفي لحمايتك من الحريق لحظة حدوثه
2 - راقب المؤشر الموجود بالمطفأة – وكذلك وزن المطفأة ثاني أكسيد الكربون .
3- راقب تاريخ الصيانة المدون على المطفأة .
4- اتصل بالشركة المتخصصة كل 3 شهور لإجراء الصيانة الوقائية للمطفأة .
5- أتصل بالشركة المتخصصة فوراً لإعادة تعبئة مطفأة الحريق عن استخدامها وإفراغ عبوتها .
6- حدد موقع أجهزة الإطفاء الموجودة لديك وضع نظام ترقيم لها.
يجب على أي شخص يكتشف حريقاً أن يفعل ما يأتي :-
1- أن يكسر زجاج إنذار الحريق لتشغيله . 
2- أن يتصل فوراً برقم هاتف الطوارئ لاستدعاء فرق الإطفاء. 
3- أن يكافح الحريق إذا أمكن باستخدام أقرب مطفأة مناسبة لنوع الحريق كما يأتي :-
- إمساك المطفأة جيداً بواسطة مقبض الحمل. 
- اسحب مسمار الأمـــان بالمطفـأة . 
- وجه فوهة المطفأة إلى قاعدة اللهب. 
- اضغط على المقبض لتشغيل المطفـأة. 
- تحريك مواد الإطفاء على قاعدة النار يميناً ويساراً 
4-أن يتأكد أن المكان الذي يقف فيه لا يشكل خطورة عليه وأنه باستطاعته الهروب إذا انتشر الحريق 
5- عند استخدام مطفأة الحريق اليدوية في الهواء الطلق يراعى الوقوف مع اتجاه الريح على مسافة مترين إلى ثلاثة أمتار من النار .
كيف تتصرف إذا شب الحريق؟
1- لا تحاول إطفاء الحريق إلا إذا كان صغيراً وكنت واثقاً أنك قادر على إخماده .
2- إذا كان الحريق كبير . غادر غرفتك وأغلق الباب خلفك وشغل جهاز الإنذار .
3- في حالة وجود دخان كثيف يكون التدحرج على الأرض أفضل وسيلة لوجود الهواء النقي .
4- تحسس الباب والمقبض بظاهر يدك فإذا لم يكن ساخناً افتح بحذر وأخرج .
5- إذا وجدت الباب ساخناً عند ملامسته فلا تفتحه .
6- انزع الستائر وافتح الغرفة لتهويتها وطرد الدخان .
اشتراطات السلامة الواجب توافرها عند إعداد مشروع الوقاية من الحريق 
بالمنشآت الصناعية والتجارية والإدارية والمدارس والمنازل
عند البدء في التفكير في إنشاء أى مبنى يجب الوضع في الاعتبار في المقام الأول قواعد السلامة بهذا المبنى الأمر الذي يتطلب دراسة جيدة لطبيعة المبنى والتعرف على مدى تعرضه لخطر الحريق ، وذلك يستوجب دراسة النشاط المزاول بداخله ومراحله وخواص المواد المستخدمة من حيث خطورتها ومدى قابليتها للاحتراق وأيضاً عدد العاملين بالمكان ا, قاطني المبنى وأماكن تواجدهم ومدى تعرضهم للخطر عند حدوث حريق . وعلى ضوء هذه الدراسة يتم أقرار التوصيات الواجب تنفيذها للوقاية من مخاطر الحريق متبعاً الأسس التالية :-
أولاً التوصيات المتعلقة بعناصر تكوين المبنى
1- تدرس ا لعناصر التي يتكون منها المبنى ومدى مقاومتها للنيران لكي تتناسب مع النشاط المزاول 
2- تحدد الفتحات الموجودة بالحوائط والأسقف والأرضيات والتي يسهل نفاذ لهب وحرارة الحريق من خلالها ثم تقرر التوصيات اللازمة لمنع انتشار الحريق بالمكان ويتضمن ذلك ما يلي :-
- تركيب أبواب مقاومة للنيران .
- استبدال أبواب ليست مقاومة للنيران بأخرى مقاومة للنيران
- غلق الأبواب تلقائياً عند حدوث حريق .
- تركيب زجاج مقاوم للنيران بالشبابيك أو ستائر معدنية في بعض الحالات .
3- جعل الأسقف أو الأرضيات من مواد مقاومة للنيران .
4-الاحتياطات اللازمة لمنع انتشار الحريق بالمناور ومواقع السلالم والمصاعد ( تبطين الحوائط بعناصر غير قابلة للاشتعال وتركيب أبواب مقاومة للحريق )
5- مواد الإنشاء الخاصة بأماكن التخزين أو استخدام السوائل البترولية أو المواد والسوائل الخطرة القابلة للالتهاب ( مواقع تخزين هذه المواد – المواد التي تصنع منها العبوات – إقامة مباني التخزين من مواد مقاومة للنيران – وسائل التهوية داخل المخزن ) .
6- تقسيم الحيز الكبير بإقامة فواصل للإقلال من حجمه حتى لا ينتشر الحريق .
ثانياً التوصيات المتعلقة بمسالك الهروب :
تعتبر مسالك الهروب من الموضوعات الحيوية لاتصالها بسلامة وأمن الأرواح داخل المباني ، لذالك ينبغى إعطائها العناية الكافية ويلزم تحديد عدد العاملين في كل جزء من أجزاء المبنى وعل ضوء ذلك تقرر مسالك النجاة التي تتناسب مع الخطورة بحيث يضمن خروج العاملين عند حدوث حريق إلى مكان يجدوا فيه الأمن والسلامة وتتضمن التوصيات التالية :-
1-أن تفتح الأبواب للخارج وتكون سهلة الفتح ولا يسمح بتثبيتها بحيث يتعذر فتحا وقد يشترط أن تترك الأبواب مفتوحة طوال فترة العمل إذا استدعى الأمر ذلك ( إذا كان النشاط المزاول شديد الخطورة )
2-ملائمة العتبات والردهات الموصلة للسلالم أو الأبواب .
3-إزالة العوائق التي تعترض المخارج .
4-توضيح مواقع المخارج المستعملة كمسالك هروب مع توضيح طريق فتح الأبواب .
5-تركيب فواصل وأبواب مانعة للدخان بالطرق الموصلة لمسالك الهروب ( من مواد مقاومة للنيران لمدة نصف ساعة على الأقل وتظل مغلقة بصفة دائمة وتعمل على سد الفتحات بإحكام ـ تركيب زجاج مقاوم للنيران للأبواب أو الفتحات ) . 
6- السلالم ومدى كفايتها وما يتطلب بها من توصيات .


----------



## خيري الشريف (7 يونيو 2010)

التوصيات المتعلقة بالإضاءة والتجهيزات الكهربائية
1- تقرر حالة التركيبات والتجهيزات الكهربائية ومدى مطابقتها للأصول الفنية .
2- تعطى أهمية للتوصيلات المؤقتة الاضطرارية .
3- تفحص لوحات المصهرات لتقدير مدى مطابقتها للأصول الفنية .
4- التوصية بتجهيز المبنى بالتركيبات الكهربائية المأمونة المانعة من حدوث إشعاعات حرارية من المصابيح أو صدور مؤثرات حرارية أخرى بالأماكن التي تحوى أبخرة أو غازات أو أتربة قابلة للاشتعال أو الانفجار .
5- التوصية بتوفير الإضاءة الاحتياطية إن لزم الأمر ذلك خاصة بمواقع مسالك الهروب .
6- الإضاءة بواسطة البطاريات المتنقلة ( اليدوية )
7- توفر وسيلة سهلة لقطع التيار الكهربائي لاستخدامها بسهولة عند اللزوم .
8- التأكد من القيام بأعمال الصيانة الدورية للتركيبات والتجهيزات الكهربائية بصفة منتظمة .
9- التوصية بإضاءة اللوحات التوضيحية لمسالك الهروب .
أجهزة إنذار الحريق
إنقاذ الأرواح هو الاعتبار الأول عند وقوع الحريق داخل المباني ، ولذا يتطلب الأمر إعلام وإنذار الأشخاص الموجودين داخل المبنى بمجرد وقوع الحريق حتى يستطيعون مغادرته قبل أن تمتد النيران وتنتشر ويتعذر عليهم الهروب، وذلك يتعين وجود وسيلة إعلان وإخطار عن الحريق داخل المباني تكفل إنذار الموجودين بوقوع الحريق ، والمهمة الأساسية لأى نظام إنذار هو تسجيل واكتشاف الحريق وتحويل ذلك إلى إشارة كهربائية تشغل جهاز الإنذار، فعند حدوث الحريق يقوم جهاز الإنذار بإرسال نبضات عبر التوجيهات الكهربائية إلى لوحة المراقبة حيث تعمل على الفور على تشغيل إشارة ضوئية وصوتية، وتدل الإشارة الضوئية على موقع صدور الإنذار في حين تدل الإشارة الصوتية لإنذار الشخص المسئول عن لوحة المراقبة الرئيسية بوجود الحريق. ويجب أن يتم تجهيز المبانـي والمنشـآت بأنظمة الإنـذار بغرض حماية المباني وشاغلييها من أخطار الحريق ، وذلك بتوفير إنذار مبكر حتى يمكن إخلاء المبنى ، ومكافحة الحريق بصورة أولية من قبل الأفراد المدربيـن أو بواسطة المعدات التلقائية ، ثم استدعاء فرق الدفاع المدني للمكافحة الفعلية والإنقاذ إذا لزم الأمر . 
وتقسم أنظمة ومعدات إنذار الحريق إلى الأنواع الرئيسية التالية :
أولاً :أنظمة الإنذار من الحريق اليدوية.
ثانياً :أنظمة الإنذار من الحريق التلقائية .
أولاً : نظام الإنذار اليدوي
عمل هذا النظام يرتكز بشكل أساسي بقيام الشخص بالضغط على زر الإنذار، وغالباً يتم توزيع الضواغط الزجاجية في كافة مكونات المبنى ويتم تشغيل جهاز الإنذار بكسر الغطاء الزجاجي ويتم إرسال الإشارة إلى لوحة التحكم. وينبغي أن يتم تغذية تركيبات أجهزة الإنذار بتيار كهربائي ثانوي خلاف التيار الكهربائي الرئيسي حتى يتمكن استعمال هذه الأجهزة في حالة انقطاع التيار الأصلي .
ويجب أن تكون اللوحة التوضيحية أو الخريطة الموضح عليها مواقع أجهزة الإنذار الموزعة داخل المبنى موجودة بجوار المدخل الرئيسي حتى يسهل تحديد مكان الحريق ويستحسن وجود لوحة أخرى بحجرة الهاتف الرئيسية أو غرفة الأمن والحراسة . ومن الأجهزة اليدوية الأخرى للإنذار ( أجهزة الإنذار الهاتفية - مكبرات الصوت - الإشارات الضوئية ).
ثانياً : نظام الإنذار الاتوماتيكي ( التلقائي )
تستخدم أنظمة الإنذار الاتوماتيكية في الأماكن والقاعات التي تتزايد احتمالات حدوث الحرائق بها وما قد تنجم عنه من خسائر كبيرة في فترة زمنية قصيرة ، وتعمل هذه الأنظمة بالتأثر بظواهر الحريق فمنها ما يتأثر باللهب أو الحرارة . وتتميز أجهزة الإنذار الاتوماتيكية عن الأجهزة اليدوية بكونها لا تعتمد على الإنسان في تشغيلها وكذلك اختصار الفترة الزمنية الواقعة بين لحظة وقوع الحريق ولحظة اكتشافه، مما يفسح المجال أمام سرعة التدخل وفعالية عمليات المكافحة والسيطرة على الحريق وبالتالي تقليل حجم الخسائر الناجمة عنه. والأجزاء التي يتكون منها نظام الإنذار التلقائي هي:


----------



## خيري الشريف (7 يونيو 2010)

1- حساسات الحريق Detectors وهي على نوعين
- حساسات تتأثر بارتفاع درجة الحرارة Heat Detectors ، ويجب أن تكون حساسة بالدرجة التي تستجيب وتتأثر بسرعة بارتفاع درجة الحرارة ، ولكن يجب إلا تكون شديدة الحساسية بحيث تتأثر بمجرد التغير الطبيعي في درجة حرارة الطقس الذي يتغير بتغير الفصول والتي تؤدي إلى إنذارات كاذبة False Alarams ، كما يجب عند تركيب أجهزة الإنذار مراعاة طبيعة المكان ، فقد يحدث ارتفاع غير عادي في درجة الحرارة نتيجة وجود مصادر للتدفئة أو استعمال الحرارة في أغراض التصنيع أو لأن المكان معرض بطبيعته لحرارة الشمس .
- حساسات للدخان Smoke Detectors وهي نوعان، الأول منها يتأثر عند تصاعد الدخان أو الأبخرة أو الغازات الناتجة من الحريق ومروها بداخل غرفة تأين، والنوع الثاني يتأثر بمجرد اعتراض الدخان أو الأبخرة أو الغازات الناتجة من الحريق لأشعة مسلطة من خلية كهربائية.
وتعتبر مكشفات الدخان أكثر حساسية من المكشفات الحرارية، إلا أن هناك بعض الاعتبارات في اختيار الأنسب من أجهزة الإنذار التلقائية ، فقد لا يتناسب في بعض الأماكن تركيب مكشفات دخان ويفضل عليها المكشفات الحرارية أو العكس . 
2- لوحة توضيحية Visual Indicating Panels
عادة يتم تركيبها في مكان مناسب توافق عليه سلطة الإطفاء المختصة ، وكل رأس مكشفة حرارية أو للدخان لها دائرة مستقلة متصلة بمبين خاص على جزء من اللوحة، بحيث يسهل الاستدلال على مكان الحريق. وهذه اللوحة مزودة بوسيلة لتجربة التوصيلات الخاصة بالنظام للتأكد من سلامتها وصلاحيتها، وبعض هذه اللوحات مزودة بوسيلة لتوضيح الإنذار الكاذب الناتج عن خلل بتوصيلات النظام.
3- وسيلة مسموعة للإنذار Audible Warning Devices
وهذه الوسائل تعطى أصواتاً مسموعة يمكن تمييزها مثل الجرس والصفارة والبوق والسرينة، ويجب أن يكون صوت الإنذار واضحاً ومسموعاً داخل المبنى أو في الجزء المعين من المبنى المطلوب إطلاق صوت الإنذار به طبقاً لمقتضيات الحال، فقد يتطلب الأمر أن يكون الإنذار شاملاً داخل أنحاء المبنى . وقد يكون الإنذار المسموع الشامل غير مناسب في بعض الأماكن التي لها صفة خاصة مثل المستشفيات والمحلات التجارية الكبرى حيث يؤدي إطلاق الإنذار بداخلها إلى وقوع فزع بين الأشخاص المترددين بالمكان، ولذا يتطلب الأمر في مثل هذه الأماكن أن يكون صوت الإنذار مسموعاً فقط في غرفة المراقبة أو الحراسة ليسمعه المشرفون والمختصين فقط ، وتركب في مثل هذه الأحوال وسائل إنذار ضوئية تعطى إشارات معينة حتى يعلم جميع المشتغلين بالمكان بوقوع الحريق ليقوم كل منهم باتخاذ الإجراءات المعلومة له والخاصة بأعمال المكافحة أو إخلاء المبنى بطريقة منظمة.
4- وسيلة لاستدعاء رجال الإطفاء المختصين
لا يؤدي نظام الإنذار التلقائي الغرض المخصص من أجله إلا إذا تم إخطار رجال الإطفاء بالسرعة المطلوبة حتى يمكنهم مكافحة الحريق ومحاصرته، ويتم ذلك بتركيب خط مباشر بين اللوحة التوضيحية وغرفة المراقبة بإدارة الدفاع المدني والحريق حيث يتم الإخطار تلقائياً بمجرد اشتغال نظام الإنذار .
5- الأسلاك والتوصيلات الأخرى الخاصة بالنظام 
ينبغي أن تكون جميع الأسلاك الخاصة بتركيبات نظام الإنذار مطابقة للمواصفات ومعتمدة من الجهة الفنية الرسمية ، كما أنه من الضروري أن يعتمد تشغيل نظام الإنذار عن موردين كهر بائيين أحدهما التيار الرئيسي الخاص بالمبنى والأخر ثانوي ( بطاريات ) يستعمل في حالة انقطاع التيار الرئيسي وذلك لضمان قيام نظام الإنذار بوظيفته في كافة الظروف.
اختبار وصيانة نظام الإنذار
* يجب التأكد بصفة مستمرة من سلامة وصلاحية نظام الإنذار وكفاية الموارد الكهربائية المغذية له ، وذلك بتجربة النظام في مواعيد منتظمة مع إعلام جميع الأشخاص الموجودين داخل المبنى بمواعيد هذه التجارب على أن تعود الأجهزة إلى حالتها بعد التجارب.
* فحص جميع التركيبات الخاصة بالنظام بمعرفة الفنيين المتخصصين في هذه الأعمال ، ويجب اختبار صلاحية البطاريات الخاصة بتغذية نظام الإنذار بالتيار الثانوي وقت انقطاع التيار الأصلي ويجرى الفحص في فترات منتظمة بصفة مستمرة ، ويجب أن يتم تدوين نتائج الفحص في سجل خاص بذلك .
* يجب مراعاة ما يأتي بالنسبة للرؤس المكشفة:
- عدم تغطية الرؤس المكشفة المركبة أسفل الاسقف باى طلاء حتى لا تفقد حساسيتها.
- يركب وقاء أو حائل حول الرؤس المكشفة لحمايتها من الصدمات المحتمل وقوعها نتيجة صدمات المنقولات بشرط أن لا يؤثر هذه الوقاء على حساسية الرؤس .


----------



## خيري الشريف (7 يونيو 2010)

حقائق تتعلق بنظام الإنذار التلقائي
1- ارتفاع الاسقف:
يعتبر أهم الاعتبارات التي تؤثر على حساسية نظام الإنذار ، فالرؤس المكشفة الخاصة بالنظام ذات حساسية تتأثر في الوقت المناسب إذا كانت الأسقف المركبة أسفلها هذه الرؤس المكشفة لا يتعدى ارتفاعها ثلاثين قدماً ( حوالي عشرة امتار ) ، فإذا تعدى ارتفاع السقف هذا الحد فإن ذلك يسبب يعض الصعوبات إذا ما أريد استعمال النظام التلقاقي . 
2- أجهزة التكييف
أجهزة تجديد أو تكييف الهواء قد تؤثر على حساسية نظام الإنذار وتعطله إذ قد تعمل هذه الأجهزة على سحب الهواء المحمل بالحرارة والدخان المتصاعد من الحريق بعيداً عن الرؤس المكشفة الحساسة فلا تؤثر على حساسية المكشفات. ولذلك ينصح بالمباني المركب بها أجهزة تجديد أو تبريد الهواء أن تزود المجاري الخاصة بمرور تيارات الهواء برؤس مكشفة للدخان حتى يضمن الإعلان عن الحريق عندما يتعذر وصول الدخان أو الحرارة إلى الرؤس الحساسة الموجودة بالأسقف.
3- الأماكن التي تحوي أشياء ذات قيمة غير سهلة الاحتراق
لا تتناسب الرؤس المكشفة الحرارية بالأماكن التي تحوي أدوات وأجهزة دقيقة ذات قيمة إذ أن اى احتراق بسيط في هذه الأجهزة قد يتسبب في خسائر فادحة وينصح في مثل هذه الأماكن تركيب رؤس مكشفة للدخان غذ أنها أقوى حساسية.
4- الإنذارات الكاذبة
يحتمل أن يعطى النظام التلقائي إنذارات كاذبة تحت ظروف معينة ـ تختلف هذه الظروف باختلاف أنواع الرؤس المكشفة، فمثلاً يمكن للرؤس المكشفة للحرارة أن تحدث إنذار كاذب نتيجة لارتفاع في درجة حرارة المكان بالنسبة لوجود أجهزة حرارية للتدفئة أو لأغراض التصنيع أو لتعرض المكان لأشعة الشمس، ويمكن تفادي ذلك بالاقلال من حساسية الرؤس حتى لا تتأثر بالارتفاع المنتظر لدرجة الحرارة المحتمل وقوعه بالمكان. وفي حالة الرؤس المكشفة للدخان فقد يحدث الإنذار الكاذب نتيجة تصاعد الدخان أو الأبخرة أو الأتربة نتيجة للنشاط العادي داخل المبنى ، ويمكن تفادي ذلك بتركيب رؤس مكشفة للدخان أقل حساسية بحيث لا تتأثر بالمؤثرات الناتجة من التشغيل العادي .
السلامة في أعمال التخزين
أماكن التخزين عادة تحوى المخزون الاستراتيجي للمنشآت من مواد خام أو منتج وغيرها من أجهزة ومعدات والآلات والتي تقدر بأموال طائلة ، لذلك كان لابد من تأمين تلك المخازن من أخطار الحريق أو السطو والسرقة للحفاظ على ما تحتويه ، وتعتمد عملية التأمين من الحريق على منع نشوبه والاستعداد التام لمواجهته في حالة حدوثه نظراً لما تشكله الحرائق من خسائر جسيمة للمواد المخزنة القابلة للاحتراق . وحتى أنه في حالة عـدم قابليتها للاحتراق فأنه يضرها التعرض للدخان أو الارتفاع في درجة الحرارة نتيجة حدوث حريق بالمواد الأخرى القابلة للاشتعال والقريبة منها، وأيضاً قد يحدث الضرر نتيجة المياه المستخدمة في عمليات مكافحة الحرائق. ويوجد ثلاثة اعتبارات واجبة الأتباع عند القيام بعملية تأمين المخازن أهمها فصل مواقع التخزين عن مواقع التصنيع ، وتفادى وجود آية مصادر للاشتعال بمواقع التخزين واتخاذ التدابير الكفيلة للحد من انتشار الحريق عند وقوعه بمواقع التخزين .
التخزين الداخلي
في كثير من الأحيان تفضل المنشآت الصناعية تخزين المواد الخام أو البضائع الغير تامة الصنع قريباً من مواقع التصنيع لتسهيل عملية النقل وتقليل تكلفة الإنتاج ، ولكن نظراً لاحتواء تلك المخازن على كميات كبيرة من المواد المخزنة القابلة للاحتراق والتي يصدر عنها عند احتراقها حمولة حرارية عالية قد تؤثر على عناصر المبنى المخزنة فيه وتشكل خطورة كبيرة على باقي عناصر المنشأة ولتفادى ذلك يجب معرفة مسببات الحرائق داخل المخازن وتدابير الوقاية منها والتي نوجزها فيما يلي :-

أولاً : أسباب نشوب الحرائق بأماكن التخزين
1- التركيبات والتجهيزات الكهربائية 
تعتبر التركيبات والتجهيزات الكهربائية من مسببات الحرائق داخل المخازن ، فالمواد الموجودة بالقرب من التجهيزات الكهربائية مثل الإضاءة أو التدفئة تتعرض للارتفاع الغير عادى في درجة الحرارة ، كذلك قد يصدر شرر كهربائي نتيجة خلل في التركيبات الكهربائية الممتدة داخل المخازن ويتوقع اتصاله بالمواد السهلة الاشتعال ويتسبب ذلك في حدوث الحرائق.

2- مواد التدخين كأعواد الثقاب وبقايا السيجارة 
يتسبب إلقاء بقايا السيجارة بأمـاكـن التخزين في حدوث حريق نتيجة اتصالها بالمواد السهلة للاحتراق.

3- عمليات اللحام أو القطع أو استخدام الأفران داخل المخازن
قد يصدر عن عمليات اللحام أو القطع أو استخدام الأفران بالقرب من المواد المخزنة شرر أو ارتفاع في درجة الحرارة ويتسبب ذلك في إحداث الحرائق داخل المخازن .

4- استخدام الأجهزة الميكانيكية التي تعمل بمحركات داخل المخازن
أجهزة رفع وتداول البضائع التي تعمل بمحركات قد يصدر عنها شرر أو ارتفاع في درجة الحرارة ويتسبب ذلك في نشوب الحرائق بالمواد المخزنة سريعة الاشتعال .

5- إعدام المخلفات والمهملات بحرقها بالقرب من المخازن
نظراً لوجود المخازن بعيدة عن أماكن التصنيع وعن رقابة المشرفين، لذلك كان واجباً عدم السماح بوجود مواد سهلة الاحتراق بجوار مباني التخزين ، ويراعي دائماً أن تكون نوافذ وأبواب المخازن محكمة الغلق بحيث يصعب نفاذ لهب وشرر الحريق عند وقوعه خارج المبنى إلى الداخل


----------



## خيري الشريف (7 يونيو 2010)

ثانياً : التدابير الواجب توافرها للوقاية من انتشار الحريق عند حدوثه
نظراً لكون المخازن تكون مكدسة بالمواد المخزونة سريعة الاشتعال فأن فرصة انتشار الحــريق عند حدوثه تكون كبيرة لذلك كان من الضروري اتخاذ التدابير التي بمنع انتشار الحريق والتي نذكر منها ما يلي:- 

1- تقسيم المبنى إلى وحدات صغيرة :يجب تقسيم المخازن ذات المساحات الكبيرة إلى وحدات صغيرة وذلك بإقامة فواصل من مواد مقاومة للنيران بحيث يصعب نفاذ الحريق منها وبذلك يمكن حصر الحريق داخل الحيز المحدود دون الانتشار إلى باقي المبنى. 

2- يجب أن تكون الأبواب والفتحات الموجودة بالفواصل من الأنواع المقاومة للنيران ، ويجب أن تظل مغلقة بصفة دائمة أو أن تكون من الأنواع التي تغلق تلقائياً عند حدوث حريق حتى لا تكون وسيلة سهلة لنفاذ الحريق منها.

3- توفير نظام للإطفاء والإنذار التلقائي للحريق : يجب أن تزود المخازن بأجهزة إطفاء الحريق التي تتناسب كماً وكيفاً مع المواد المخزونة والمساحات المخصصة لها ويمكن استخدام نظام إطفاء تلقائي بالمخازن التي تحوى مواد سريعة الاشتعال ولها درجة عالية من الخطورة مثل مخازن المواد الكيماوية0 كما يجب تجهيز المخازن بوسيلة إنذار للحريق لإعلام المتواجدين بوقوع الحريق ، ويتم توصيلها بغرفة المراقبة بالدفاع المدني لضمان أعلام الفرق المتخصصة بالدفاع المدني بمكان الحريق مما يضمن انتقالها بسرعة لإخماد الحريق.

4- التدابير الواجب توافرها لحالات خاصة من التخزين :هناك حالات من التخزين تتطلب احتياطات وقائية خاصة، مثل حالات تخزين الغازات القابلة للاشتعال والسوائل التي لها نقطة وميض منخفضة والمواد التي تنصهر وتتدفق كالسوائل بفعل الحرارة والمواد التي لها خاصية الاحتراق الذاتي والمواد التي تتفاعل مع الماء أو تتشرب به.
السوائل التي لها نقطة وميض أقل من 32م (90ف)
مثل الزيوت البترولية الخفيفة والأسيتون والكحول وهى تتميز بصدور أبخرة قابلة للالتهاب في درجات الحرارة العادية . لذلك يجب حفظ هذه السوائل داخل عبوات محكمة الغلق ويخصص لها مخـزن مستقل تتوافر به التهوية المستمرة وان يكون موقع التخزين بعيداً عن مصادر الاشتعال المسببة للحرائق .
المواد الصلبة التي تنصهر عند تسخينها وتتحول إلى السيولة مثل الشمع
يراعى وجود حاجـز بالأرضيات أمام مواقع الأبواب والفتحات الأخرى لوقف تيار السائل المشتعل ومنعه من الانتقال خارج المكان المخزن فيه.
الغازات القابلة للالتهاب
يراعى أن تخزن في أماكن مستقلة ومنفصلة تماماً عن غيرها من المخزونات وحتى إذا كانت هذه العبوات لغازات غير قابلة للاشتعال فإنه يتوقــع انفجارها عندما ترتفع درجة حرارتها.
المـــــــواد المؤكســــدة
يجب تخزين مخازن مستقلة للمواد المؤكسدة التي تسبب حرائق عند اتصالها بمواد أخرى قابلة للاحتراق من شأنها أن تزيد من شدة الحريق.
المواد التي تتفاعل مع الماء 
مثل البوتاسيوم والصـوديوم ومسحوق الألومنيوم التي تتفاعل مع الماء ويصحب التفاعل ارتفاع في درجة الحرارة أو تصدر غازات قابلة للاشتعال لذلك فأنه تشكل خطورة بالغة في حالة استخدام الماء في مكافحة الحرائق. لذلك يجب حفظ هذه المــواد داخل أوعيـة محكمة الغلق لا تسمح بنفاذ الماء إلى داخلها ويراعى عزلها عن بقية المخزونات الاخرى.
المــواد التي تتشرب بالمياه 
مثل الحبوب والأقطان والجوت وغيرها من المواد المسامية التي تتفتح عند اتصالها بالماء وهذه المواد عند تشربها بالماء يزداد حجمها بالدرجة التي تؤثر على ترتيب الرصات وتؤدى إلى سقوطها أو قد تؤثر الزيادة في الحجم على جدران المبنى. لذلك يجب مراعاة عزل هذه المواد عن بقية المخزونات الأخرى .
ثالثاً : ترتيب وضع الرصات للمواد المخزنة داخل المخازن
1- يجب أن تكون المواد المخزنة على هيئة رصات بطريقة يسهل الوصول إليها، أم بالنسبة لرصات المواد القابلة للاحتراق فيجب أن تكون بينها فواصل ذات مسافات مناسبة.
2- يجب مراعاة الترتيب الجيد عند تخزين المواد وذلك بتحديد مواقع الرصات بعلامات واضحة على الأرضيات ويتم الالتزام بها بصفة دائمة.
3- يجب ألا يبلغ ارتفاع الرصات مستوى الأسقف وأن تكون هناك مسافة لا تقل عن ثلاثة أقدام بين أعلى الرصات والسقف.
4- يجب أن يتم وضع المواد المخزنة المتوقع تلفها نتيجة تعرضها للمياه فوق قوائم ترفعها عن مستوى الأرضيات بمسافة لا تقل عن ثلاث بوصات أو بالمسافة التي تضمن عدم اتصال مياه الإطفاء المتخلفة على الأرضيات بالمواد المخزنة.
5- يجب أن يتم تخزين كل نوع مميز من المواد على حده حتى يسهل التعرف على الوسائل المناسبة لمكافحة الحريق والتي تناسب نوعية المواد المخزونة.
التخزين الخارجي بالعراء
تختلف التدابير الوقائية الواجب توافرها في حالات التخزين بالعراء عن التي يتم توافرها في حالات التخزين الداخلي ، نظراً لغياب التوصيلات الكهربائية أو الأجهزة الميكانيكية أو الحرارية في مناطق التخزين بالعراء.
أولاً : أسباب الحرائق بأماكن التخزين الخارجي بالعراء 
1- اتصال بقايا سيجارة مشتعلة بالمواد المخزنة.
2- اتصال شرر أو أجزاء متطايرة من نار قريبة من موقع التخزين.
3- غالبية الأغطية المستخدمة لحفظ البضائع من التأثيرات الجوية من مواد سهلة الاحتراق التي تساعد على انتشار الحريق بالمواد المخزونة.
4- تعرض المواد المخزنة لدرجات حرارة عالية خاصة في فصل الصيف ويساعد ذلك على اشتعال المواد المخزونة بسهولة.
5- سهولة الوصول إلى المواد المخزنة وحرقها يكون أسهل من حالات التخزين الداخلي بالأبنية المغلقة.
ثانياً : التدابير الواجب توافرها للوقاية من انتشار الحريق 
1- إقامة حواجز أو أسوار حول منطقة التخزين .. يجب إقامة هذه الحواجـز والأسوار بارتفاع مناسب يضمن عدم دخول أي من الأغراب الذين قد يتسببون في إحداث الحرائق بالمواد المخزونة أو السرقة .
2- يجب أن تكون منطقة التخزين خالية من الأعشاب الجافة والمهملات .. يراعى إزالة الأعشاب والنباتات الشيطانية ليس فقط بمكان التخزين ولكن أيضاً لمسافات بعيدة قدر الإمكان حول منطقة التخزين.
3- يجب أن تكون أغطية المواد المخزنة مقاومة للحريق .. يراعى أن تكون الأغطية التي تستخدم لوقاية المواد المخزونة من التأثيرات الجوية من الأنواع الغير قابلة للاشتعال أو مقاومة بقدر الإمكان للاشتعال.
4- ترتيب وضع الرصات وتقسيم مناطق التخزين .. يجب مراعاة وضع الرصات وتوفير المسافات الكافية لتسهيل عمليات المكافحة للحريق وإنقاذ الموجودات ، وإذا كانت منطقة التخـزين ذات مساحات كبيرة فيجب تقسيمها إلى أقسام يتخللها طرق ذات أتساع كافي لمرور سيارات ومعدات الإطفاء حتى يتيسر اختيار الموقع المناسب لمباشرة عمليات مكافحة الحريق. 
5- توفير أجهزة الإطفاء بمواقع التخزين .. يجب توفير أجهزة الإطفاء التي تتناسب كماً وكيفاً للمساحات ونوعية المواد المخــزونة ويراعى توزيعها في المواقع المناسبة وتركيب العدد المناسب من حنفيات الحـريق على جوانب الطرق الموجودة بمنطقة التخزين ويجب أن تكون جميع أجهزة ومعدات الإطفاء في مواقع ظاهرة يسهل التعرف والوصول إليها.

دليل السلامة في المخازن
أولاً : اشتراطات السلامة أثناء إنشاء المخازن
1- يجب إقامة كافة منشآت المخازن من مواد غير قابلة للاشتعال، وأن يكون للمخزن أكثر من مخرج واحد .
2- توفير فتحات الإضاءة والتهوية الطبيعية المناسبة مـع تزويـدها بسلك صلب مزدوج ضيق النسيج لمنع إلقاء أي أجسام غريبة داخل المخزن ويجب أن تكون هناك فتحات للتهوية بالأسقف وأيضاً فتحات تهوية سفلية أعلى مستوى الحاجز الأرضي لضمان التجديد الأمثل للهواء، ويجب عند استخدام الإضاءة والتهوية الصناعية أن تكون جميع التجهيزات من الأنواع المأمونة بحيث لا تكون سبباً في إحداث حريق أو انفجار داخل المخازن 
3- يجب أن تكون جميع التوصيلات والتجهيزات الكهربائية داخل المخازن مركبة وفق الأصول والمواصفات الفنية التي تضمن سلامة المخازن من خطـر الحريق ولا يسمح بأجـراء أي تعديلات أو إضافات إلا تحت أشراف المسئولين عن الكهرباء .
4- يجب تزويد كل مخزن بسكينة خارجية لفصل التيار الكهربائي عند انتهاء الدوام أو في حالات الطوارئ .
5- يجب تجهيز المخــازن بأجهزة ومعـدات الإطفاء التي تتناسب مع المساحات المخصصة لها ونوعية المواد التي سيتم تخزينها بالمخازن ، ويراعى تجهيز مخازن المواد الكيماوية بنظام للإطفاء التلقائي نظراً لان لها درجة خطورة عالية.
6- يجب تجهيز المخـازن بوسيلة لإنذار الحريق وتوصيلها بغرفة المراقبة بالدفاع المدني والحريق لضمان أعلام الفرق المتخصصة بالدفاع المدني بمكان الحريق مما يضمن انتقالها بسرعة لإخماد الحريق.
7- يجب أن تكون الأبواب والفتحـات الموجودة بالفواصـل من الأنواع المقاومة للنيران ويجب أن تظل مغلقة بصفة دائمة أو أن تكون من الأنواع التي تغلق تلقائياً عند حدوث حريق حتى لا تكون وسيلة لنفاذ النيران منها.
8- يجب أن تكون الأسوار الخارجية المحيطة بالمخازن بالارتفاع المناسب الذي يضمن عدم تسلقها وكذلك بناء غرفة للحارس عند البوابة الرئيسية للمخازن وتجهيزها بمعدات السلامة ولوحة إنذار الحريق الرئيسية ونظام للمراقبة التلفزيونية حتى يتسنى للحارس مراقبة المخازن ضد الحريق أو السرقة .
9- يجب أن تكون الأرضيات مناسبة لطبيعة المعدات المستخدمة في نقل وتخزين المواد داخل المخازن .
10- يجب تقسيم المخازن ذات المساحات الكبيرة إلى وحدات صغيرة وذلك بإقامة فواصل من مواد مقاومة للنيران بحيث يصعب نفاذ الحريق منها وبذلك يمكن حصر الحريق داخل الحيز المحدود دون الانتشار إلى باقي المبنى .


----------



## خيري الشريف (7 يونيو 2010)

ثانياً : اشتراطات السلامة أثناء التخزين
1- يجب تصنيف المواد حسب طبيعتها وخصائصها وتنفيذ التعليمات المكتوبة على الطرود الخاصة بها ومراعاة تجانسها عند التخزين بحيث يتم تخزين كل نوع مميز من المواد على حده حتى يسهل التعرف على الوسـائل المناسبة لمكافحة الحريق والتي تناسب نوعية المواد المخزونة.
2- يجب مراعاة الترتيب الجيد عند تخزين المواد وذلك بتحديد مواقع الرصات بعلامات واضحة على الأرضيات ويتم الالتزام بها بصفة مستمرة.
3- يجب إلا يبلغ ارتفاع الرصات مستوى الأسقف وأن يكون هناك مسافات لا تقل عن ثلاثة أقدام بين أعلى الرصات والسقف. 
4- يجب أن يتم وضع المواد المخزنة على قوائم وارفف معدنية ولا يتم وضعها على الأرض مباشرة لحمايتها من التلف.
5- يجب التفتيش الدوري على التركيبات والتجهيزات الكهربائية للتأكـــد من سلامتها لمنع حدوث أي شرر كهربائي نتيجة خلل بالتركيبات الكهربائية الممتدة بالمخازن .
6- يجب أن يمنع التدخين نهائياً داخل المخازن مع التشديد في تنفيذ ذلك بكل حزم ويتم تعليق العلامات التحذيرية الدالة على ذلك بمكان ظاهر.
7- يجب استخدام المفاتيح والوصلات الكهربائية التي لا تحدث شرر بأماكن تخزين المواد التي ينبعث منها أبخرة مع العناية بالتهوية المستمرة حتى لا تتراكم الأبخرة .
8- يجب أن تحفظ مفاتيح المخازن بعد انتهاء الدوام في دواليب ذات واجهة زجاجية في مكان مأمون وتحت الحراسة لفتح هذه المخازن عند حدوث حرائق أو في حالات الطوارئ وأن يتم إبلاغ الجهات المختصة فور فقدان أي منها .
9- يجب أتباع الأسس والقواعد العلمية في عمليات تسليم وتسلم المواد الواردة والمنصرفة لضمان فرض الرقابة عليها والحفاظ عليها دون فقد أو ضياع .
10- يجب منع دخول غير المختصين داخل المخازن ووضع النظام المناسب لفرض الرقابة اللازمة لعملية الدخول والخروج للمخازن لحفظ الآمن بها .
11- يجب مراعاة النظافة والترتيب والتنظيم داخل المخازن والتخلص من نفايات التخزين بصفة مستمرة لمنع حدوث إصابات للعاملين أو حرائق، ويجب المحافظة على المحيط الخارجي للمخازن نظيفاً من النفايات أو المهملات سريعة الاشتعال .
12- يجب توفير السلالم المأمونة لاستخدامها بدلاً من الصعود على الكراس أو الطاولات لتخزين المواد أو تناولها من على الأرفف كما يجب توفير مهمات الوقاية الشخصية للعاملين والتي تتناسب مع طبيعة العمل الذي يقومون به للحفاظ عليهم من إصابات العمل.
13- يجب أجراء الصيانة الدورية لأجهزة ومعدات الإطفاء الموجودة بالمخازن وتعليقها في أماكن ظاهرة يسهل الوصول إليها . 
14- يجب إجراء صيانة أجهزة إنذار الحريق بصفة دورية وتوصيلها بغرفة المراقبة بالدفاع المدني والحريق ، ويراعى تشغيلها من وقت لأخر للتأكد من صلاحيتها .
15- يجب تعليق التعليمات الإرشادية الدالة على كيفية استخدام أجهزة الإطفاء وكيفية التصرف في حالات الحريق ومسالك الهروب وعمليات الإخلاء عند الطوارئ بمكان ظاهر حتى يتم التعرف عليها وحفظها نتيجة رؤيتها بصفة مستمرة .
16- يجب توفير أجهزة ومعدات الإسعافات الأولية بالمخازن طبقاً لما ورد بقرار سعادة وزير الصحة ووضعها في مكان ظاهر داخل صندوق مكتوب عليه (عبارة إسعاف ورمز الهلال باللون الأحمر ) ويراعى تدريب مجموعة من العاملين على القيام بأعمال الإسعاف الأولى بالجهات المختصة بوزارة الصحة.
17- يجب مكافحة القوارض والحشرات بصفة مستمرة باستخدام المبيدات الحشرية أو أي طريقة أخـرى لضمان الحفاظ على المواد المخزونة وكذلك ضمان سلامـــة التركيبات والتجهيزات الكهربائية سليمة حيث أن وجود القوارض قد يتلف المـواد المخزونة أو قرض الكابلات الكهربائية مما قد يتسبب في نشوب الحرائق.
18- يجب مراعاة عدم ارتفاع الرصات أو قرب المواد المخزنة لمصادر الإضاءة الصناعية لضمان عدم حدوث حرائق بهذه المواد نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارتها.
19- يجب أن تخزن أسطوانات الهواء والغازات المضغوطة في وضع رأسي وأن يكون المحبس إلى أعلى .
20- يجب أن تخزن الأخشاب وقطع الأثاث في مكان منفصل ويراعى أن تكون الأرضيات صلبة وجافة لمنع الرشح والرطوبة الذي قد يتسبب في تلفها.
21- يجب التقيد بالسعة الحقيقية للمخازن وعدم تكدس المواد المخزنة بها بما يفوق طاقتها الاستيعابية.
22- يجب أن تكون المكاتب الإدارية للعاملين بمخازن المـواد الكيماوية والخطرة التي قد ينبعث منها أبخرة أو غازات خارج هذه المخازن لحمايتهم من الإصابة بالأمراض المهنية نتيجة التعرض المستمر لها .
23- يجب تخزين المواد المؤكسدة التي تسبب حرائق عند اتصالها بمواد أخرى قابلة للاحتراق في أماكن منفصلة. 
24- يجب حفظ المواد التي تتفاعل مع الماء مثل الصوديوم والبوتاسيوم ومسحوق الألومنيوم داخل أوعية محكمة الغلق لا تسمح بنفاذ الماء إلى داخلها ويراعى عزلها عن بقية المخزونات الأخرى.
25- يجب حفظ الصوديوم والبــوتاسيوم والكالســيوم والفوسفور الأصفر تحت أسطح السوائل وذلك لان هذه المواد تحترق ذاتياً بمجرد تعرضها للهواء ( الفوسفور يحفظ تحت سطح الماء والصوديوم يحفظ تحت سطح زيت البرافين ) .
26- يجب عند تخزين المواد الكيميائية مراعاة ما يلي :-
- عدم اتصال الكلورات مع حامض الكبريتيك أو سيانيد البوتاسيوم.
- عدم اتصال اليود بأملاح النوشادر.
- عدم اتصال زيت التربنتينا باليود.
- عدم اتصال سبائك الماغنسيوم باليود أو أى مادة قلوية.
- عدم اتصال برمنجنات البوتاسيوم مع الكحول أو الجلسرين .
وذلك لان هذه المواد لا خطر منها إذا وجدت منفصلة غير أنها تسبب حرائق عند تفاعلها مع مواد أخرى .
27- يجب تخزين نيتريت الصوديوم بعيداً عن المواد الأخرى القابلة للاشتعال أو المختزلة أو أملاح الأمونيوم وعدم تعريضها لدرجات حرارة مرتفعة.
28- يجب تخزين كلوريت الصوديوم في مكان جاف وعند درجة حـرارة (15 ) درجة مئوية ويجب أن لا تلامس المـــادة إي أحماض أو مــواد قابلة للاشتعال مثل الأخشاب ،القش، المواد الدهنية، الزيوت ، نظراً لأنها مادة مؤكسدة قوية ولا تطفأ بالماء ويمكن استخدام الماء فقط لتبريد العبوة من الخارج والعبوات القريبة من العبوة المشتعلة. ويمنـع منعاً باتاً تداول هـذه المــادة باليد أو تعرض العين لها سواء كانت في الصورة الصلبة أو السائلة لأنها تسبب حـروق كيميائية وحرارية.
29- يجب مراعاة عدم تعريض كلورات الصــودا أثنـاء التداول أو النقل لأي أحماض معدنية أو مواد مختزلة أو مواد قابلة للاشتعال.
30- يجب مراعاة الحذر الشديد عند تخزين أحماض الهيدروكلوريك والنيتريك والكبريتك لأنها من المواد الكيميائية السائلة ذات الصفات الخاصة.
31- يجب مراعاة عدم تخزين حامض الهيدروكلوريك بجوار حامض النيتريك أو أية مواد أخرى قوية التأكسد.
32- يجب مراعاة تخزين النترات فى مكان جاف مستقل بعيداً عن المواد العضوية أو المواد القابلة للاشتعال. 
33- يجب مراعاة تخزين حامض الكـروميك بعيداً عن المواد القلوية أو المواد المختزلة أو المـواد القابلة للاشتعال ونظراً لخواصه الحامضية والمؤكسدة ، وتراعى احتياطات الوقاية الشخصية فضلاً عن أنها مادة سامة وآكلة للجلد ويؤدى وصولها إلى الجهاز التنفسي أو الهضمي إلى التهابات جسيمة. 
34- يجب أن تخزن المـواد القابلة للاشتعال في أماكن باردة بعيدة عن مصادر التجهيزات الكهربائية أو الشرارات الحرارية.
35- يجب عدم استخدام حـواس اللمس أو الشم أو التذوق للتعرف على المواد الكيميائية المخزنة.
36- يجب استخدام الرمال أو التراب لامتصاص الأحماض المنسكبة على الأرض لأنها من أنسب الوسائل من وجهة نظر السلامة ويراعـى معالجة الأحماض المنسكبة على الأرض بكميات وفيرة من الجير المشبع بالماء أو مادة قلوية لأنها من الوسائل المناسبة الواجبة الأتباع .
37- يجب عدم تخزين حامض الكبريتيك مع حامض النيتريك أو أية مادة كيميائية سائلة له صفة التبخر أو تشتمل على عناصر مؤكسدة مثل البيروكسيد ومشتقاته .
38- يجب التصرف السريع فى حالة انسكاب أية مــادة ملتهبة على ملابسك أو أى من أجزاء جسمك ومن الواجب عليك استخدام تيار من الماء على موضع الإصابة مع سرعة التخلص من الملابس الملوثة وعدم الاقتراب من أماكن اللهب المكشوف وذلك لمنع تضاعف الإصابة والحد من خطورتها .
39- يجب توفير التهوية الملائمة داخل المخازن لان ذلك يضمن سلامة المواد المخزونة مع الوضع في الاعتبار مراجعة وسائلها الصناعية بصفة مستمرة .
40- يجب مراعاة وضع الحاويات المعبأة بالمواد الكيميائية الحارقة عند رصها على قواعد بلاستيكية لمنع أحد مسببات الحرائق.
41- يجب مراعاة عدم وضع الحاويات المعبأة بالمواد التي تتصف بصفة التمدد بفعل الحرارة فوق بعضها مباشرة ولكن يراعى وضعها على أرفف لتجنب حوادث انفجارها .


----------



## خيري الشريف (7 يونيو 2010)

السلامة بالمنشآت الصناعية
التطور التكنولوجي الذي يشهده العالم اليوم وما صاحبه من تطور الصناعات أفرز الكثير من الأخطار التي ينبغي على الأنسان معرفتها وأخذ الحذر والحيطة من الوقوع في مسبباتها. وليس هناك من يتمنى أن يصاب بحادث يفقده التمتع بما منّ الله به عليه من صحة وعافية وسلامة أعضاء، فقد يصاب بسبب قلة الاهتمام أو الأهمال ولو للحظات قليلة وهي كافيه لجعله يتألم لفترات طويلة قد تصل الى السنوات. وأماكن العمل من ورش ومصانع ومختبرات تعتبر بيئات غير طبيعيه من حيث درجات الحرارة العالية والآلات الدواره، والآجهزة الحساسة والتفاعلات السريعة، والمواد السامة وما الى ذلك. وهي كذلك مجمع للغازات والسوائل والمواد الصلبة.

والسلامة مسؤولية كل فرد في موقع عمله ومرتبطة بعلاقته مع من حوله كالأشخاص والآلات والأدوات والمواد وطرق التشغيل وغيرها. فالسلامة مجموعة من الأجراءات الهادفة الى منع وقوع الحوادث وإصابات العمل، وهي لاتقل عن أهمية الانتاج وجودته والتكاليف المتعلقة به. إذن فالهدف من السلامة هو إنتاج من دون حوادث وإصابات. فقد أصبحت السلامة أنظمة وقوانين يجب على العاملين معرفتها كما يجب على الأدارة تطبيقها وعدم السماح للعاملين بتجاوزها ، كما يجب أن يكون هناك تدريب وإشراف صحيح للعاملين على هذه الأنظمه حتى يمكن تلافي العديد من الأصابات والوفيات التي تحدث للعمال في بيئات العمل المختلفة، ونقدم لك عزيزي المتصفح بعض المخاطر التي قد يتعرض لها العاملون واحتياطات السلامة الواجب اتباعها والاسس العلمية التي يجب مراعاتها لضمان سلامة وصحة العاملين في كافة المجالات، وسوف نقوم بعرض موجز لمخاطر بيئة العمل وطرق الوقاية منها.
أولاً : المخاطر الفيزيائية
هي تلك المخاطر التي يتعرض لها العاملون نتيجة التعرض لمؤثرات غير ملائمة مثل الحرارة الزائدة أو الرطوبة أو البرودة الزائدة أو الإضاءة غير المناسبة أو الضوضاء أو التعرض لزيادة أو نقص في الضغط الجوى والتي تؤدى إلى حدوث أضرار صحية مختلفة للعمال 0
1- الحرارة
ويقصد بها الارتفاع في درجة الحرارة المحيطة بالإنسان عن الحد الذي لا يحتمله مما يعرضه لمخاطر عديدة قد تكون الوفاة مرحلتها الأخيرة ، وتقاس كمية الحرارة بوحدة تسمى الكالورى أو السعر وهى كمية الحرارة اللازمة لرفع درجة حرارة كيلو جرام من المادة درجة مئوية واحدة 0
الأعمال التي يتعرض فيها العمال للتأثيرات الضارة للحرارة هي :-
- العمل في العراء تحت تأثير حرارة الشمس 0
- العمل تحت سطح الأرض بالمناجم والأنفاق 0
- العمل بجوار الأفران والمواقد مثل صناعة الحديد والصلب والمسابك في صهر المعادن وفى عمليات تقطير البترول وفى صناعة الأسمدة 0
- العمل بجوار الغلايات وأمام الأفران والمخابز 0
الأضرار التي يتعرض لها العمال عند تعرضهم لدرجات الحرارة العالية:
- اضطرابات نفسية وعصبية وشعـور بالضيق ويظهر ذلك في صورة زيادة الأخطاء في العمل وزيادة احتمالات حدوث الإصابة ونقص القدرة على التركيز في العمل 0
- الشعور بالتعب والإرهاق 0
- تقلصات في العضلات الإرادية في الساقين وجدار البطن 0
- الإجهاد الحراري وسبب تمدد الأوعية الدموية بالجلد واندفاع الدم أليها وزيادة عدد ضربات القلب ، الدوخة ، الصداع ، القيء ثم الإغماء 0
- ضربة الشمس وتنشأ من التعرض لدرجات عالية مع ارتفاع نسبة الرطوبة مما يعطل الجسم عن التخلص من حرارته ويشعر المصاب بالصداع الشديد والزغللة ثم تبدأ درجة حرارة الجسم في الارتفاع ويلي ذلك التشنجات العصبية وفقد الوعي وإذا لم يسعف المصاب بالعلاج تحدث الوفاة 0
- التهابات الجلد والعيون ويحدث ذلك نتيجة التعرض المزمن للحرارة العالية 0
طرق الوقاية :
- حماية العاملين من التعرض لدرجات الحرارة العالية 0
- أبعاد العاملين المصابين بأمراض القلب والكلى عن العمل في الأماكن التي ترتفـع بها درجة الحرارة 0
- عمل نظام لتبادل العاملين الذين يتعرضون للحرارة في أماكن عملهم فمثلاً تعمل مجموعة أمام الأفران ثم تنقل للعمل داخل الورش وتعمل مجموعة الورش أمام الأفران وبذلك نقلل معدل التعرض للحرارة 0
- استخدام مهمات الوقاية الشخصية للعمال للوقاية من الحرارة العالية 0
- تقديم كميات كبيرة من السوائل والأقراص التي تحتوى على أملاح معدنية لتعويض ما يفقده الجسم من سوائل وأملاح نتيجة التعرض للحرارة 0
- عمل كشف طبي ابتدائي ودوري على العاملين المعرضين للحرارة العالية 0
- نقل المصاب إلى مكان بارد وعمل الإسعافات الأولية له في حالة ضربة الشمس 0

2- البرودة
ويقصد بها الانخفاض في درجة الحرارة إلى الحد الذي يؤثر على الإنسان الموجود في بيئة العمل ويعرضه لعدم القيام بوظائفه الحيوية بالشكل المطلوب ويتعرض لمخاطر قد تكون نهايتها الوفاة 0
الأعمال التي يتعرض فيها العمال للتأثيرات الضارة للبرودة هي :-
- العمل داخل الثلاجات ومصانع الثلج والأيس كريم وغيرها من الأماكن الباردة
- الأماكن الباردة مثل القطب الشمالي 0
الأعراض التي يتعرض لها العمال عند تعرضهم لدرجات من البرودة العالية :
- شحوب اللون وتأثيرات ضارة على الأصابع والاطراف0
- اضطراب في الدورة الدموية وهبوط حاد في القلب 0
طرق الوقاية :
- أبعاد العمال المرضى المصابين بأمراض القلب عن العمل في الأماكن الباردة
- إعطاء العمال لسوائل دافئة لرفع درجة حرارة الجسم 0
- ارتداء الملابس الواقية من البرودة 0
- نقل المصاب إلى مكان دافئ وعمل الإسعافات الأولية له 0


----------



## خيري الشريف (7 يونيو 2010)

- الإضاءة
ويقصد بها الزيادة أو النقص في شدة الإضاءة عن الحد المطلوب بما يؤثر على سلامة العين 0
الأعمال التي يتعرض فيها العمال لضعف الإضاءة :
- عمال المناجم والأنفاق والعمل تحت سطح الأرض 0
- عمال التحميض في معامل التصوير والأشعة وغيرها0
الأعمال التي يتعرض فيها العمال لشدة الإضاءة :
- التعرض للوهج أثناء عمليات القطع واللحام 0
- التعرض للإضاءة المبهرة كما يحدث للعاملين في قاعات السينما والتلفزيون بسبب شدة إضاءة كاميرات التصوير 0
الأضرار التي يتعرض لها العمال عند تعرضهم للإضاءة الغير مناسبة
- ضعف شدة الإبصار 0
- عتامة عدسة العين ( الكاتراكتا )0
طرق الوقاية : 
- توفير الإضاءة المناسبة لنوع العمل الذي تجرى مزاولته سواء كانت إضاءة طبيعية أو صناعية ويراعى فى ذلك أن يكون توزيع المنافذ والمناور وفتحات الإضاءة الطبيعية تسمح بتوزيع الضوء توزيعاً متجانساً منتظماً على أماكن العمل ويكون زجاجها نظيفاً من الداخل والخارج بصفة دائمة وإلا يكون محجوباً بأي عائق 0
- مراعاة أن تضمن مصـادر الضوء الطبيعية أو الصناعية إضاءة متجانسة وأن تتخذ الوسائل المناسبة لتجنب الوهج المنتشر والضوء المنعكس 0
- ارتداء مهمات الوقاية الشخصية مثل النظارات الخاصة بأعمال اللحام والقطع.
- استخدام ألوان الدهانات المناسبة التي توفر الإضاءة المناسبة 0 
4- الضوضاء
يقصد بها الخليط المتنافر من الأصوات والذي ينتشر في جو العمل أو في الشارع العام حيث يؤثر عل نشاط العمال فتنقص من إنتاجهم فضلاً عما تحدثه لهم عل المدى الطويل من ضعف تدريجي فى قوة السمع ربما انتهى إلى الصمم الكامل الذي لا عود فيه 0
أنواع الضوضاء :-
- ضوضاء مستمرة ( آلات الغزل والنسيج )
- ضوضاء متقطعة ( أصوات المطارق والانفجارات)
- الضوضاء الطرقية ( الاصدامات والارتطامات المتتالية )
- الضوضاء البيضاء ( انطلاق البخار من الغلايات )
الأعمال التي يتعرض فيها العمال للتأثيرات الضارة للضوضاء
- صناعة الغزل والنسيج وعمليات الحدادة والسمكرة 0
- عمليات الطحن والغربلة لتنقية المعادن والاحجار0
- العمل بالمطارات عند أماكن هبوط وصعود الطائرات0
- اختبارات الآلات المحركة في صناعة السيارات والديزل0
الأضرار التي يتعرض لها العمال نتيجة التعرض للضوضاء 
- تأثيرات غير سمعية صعوبة التخاطب والشعور بالضيق والعصبية ونقص القدرة على التركيز0
- تأثيرات سمعية وهى تصيب الجهاز السمعي وتؤدى إلى الصمم وتنقسم إلى نوعين:
تأثيرات سمعية مؤقتة: وهى تؤثر على قوة السمع ولكنها تزول بمجرد انتهاء التعرض .
تأثيرات سمعية مستديمة : وهى تحـدث نتيجة لتحلل الخلايا الحسية ويصاب الإنسان بالصمم المهني 0
طرق الوقاية : 
- منع الضوضاء من مصدرها عن طريق تحسين تصميم الماكينات والأجهزة 0
- استبدال بعض العمليات التي يصدر عنها ضوضاء بأخرى غير محدثة للضوضاء مثل اللحام بالقوس الكهربائي أو بلهب الأكسجين والاستيلين محل عمليات اللحام بالطرق ( البرشام ) 0
- عزل العمليات التي يصدر عنها الضوضاء بواسطة الحوائط العازلة 0
- تقليل مدة تعرض العمال للضوضاء 0
- تقليل الذبذبات بتركيب الماكينات على قواعد ماصة أو عازلة للصوت 0
- استخدام المواد الماصة للصوت في الأسقف والجدران للإقلال من الضوضاء غير المباشرة أو الضوضاء المنعكسة 0
- زيادة المسافة بين العامل ومصدر الضوضاء 0
- عمل الكشف الطبي الابتدائي والدوري على العاملين المعرضين للضوضاء لتحديد مستوى السمع لديهم عند بدء العمل واستبعاد من لديهم عيوب سمعية من العمل في الأماكن المعرضة للضوضاء 0
- استخدام مهمات الوقاية الشخصية للعمال مثل ( سدادات الأذن - سماعات الأذن - الخوذات التي تغضي الرأس والأذنين )0

5- الضغط الجوي
يقصد به التغير في الضغط الواقع على جسم الإنسان نتيجة التواجد في أجواء معينة أو نتيجة القيام بأعمال معينة مثل العمل داخل الأنفاق أو أعمال الغطس أو الطيران0
الأعمال التي يتعرض فيها العمال لاختلافات في الضغط
- عند الارتفاع إلى طبقات الجو العليا داخل الطائرات 0
- عند القيام بأعمال حفر الخنادق والأنفاق إلى أعماق كبيرة0
- عند القيام بأعمال الغطس إلى أعماق كبيرة 0
طرق الوقاية :
- تقليل تأثير الضغط عن طريق الصعود التدريجي للعامل من الخنادق والأنفاق إلى غرف مكيفة الضغط ويبقى العامل بها مدداً تطول كلما قل الضغط حتى يصل إلى الضغط الجوى العادي 0

6- الرطوبة
قد تكون الرطوبة عامل أساسي في بعض الصناعات مثل الغزل والنسيج وقد تنتج من بعض العمليات الصناعية مثل الصباغة والدباغة وغيرها حيث تكثر السوائل0 وتحدث الرطوبة الزائدة أمراضاً تنفسية وروماتزمية وآلاماً عصبية وذلك نتيجة زيادة رطوبة الجو أو من بلل الجسم أو الملابس 0
طرق الوقاية :
- بالنسبة لرطوبة الجو يتم التأكد أن نسبتها فى الجو لا تتعدى الحدود التي تستلزمها الصناعـة 0
- بالنسبة للرطوبة الناشئة عن البلل يتم التخلص منها عن طريق التخلص من السوائل وكذلك يمكن تقليل ضررها بتزويد العمال بالملابس غير النفاذة للسوائل كالقفازات والملابس وكذلك الأحذية المصنوعة من المطاط 
- يجب توفير التهوية المناسبة داخل أماكن العمل سواء كانت طبيعية أو صناعية 
7- التهوية
- يجب توفير التهوية المناسبة داخل أماكن العمل سواء كانت طبيعية أو صناعية .

8- الإشعاعات
هي نوع من أنواع الطاقة ( حرارية أو ضوئية أو كهربية أو ذرية ) 0
- الإشعاعات الحرارية : التي تصدر عن الشمس والنار والمعادن المنصهرة وتسبب أذئ للعين وتسبب تلف في بلورتها فتعتم وتحجب الأبصار 0
- الإشعاعات فوق الضوئية : والتي تعرف بالأشعة فوق البنفسجية والتي تنتج عن الشمس وبعض المصابيح الكهربية وهذه لها تأثير مطهر كما تستخدم في الصناعة لتعقيم المياه أو المواد الغذائية المحفوظة 0
- الإشعاعات الذرية : وهى ثلاثة أنواع تتفاوت في قوة نفاذها واختراقها لجسم الإنسان وتسبب التهابات جسيمة باليدين والأصابع وتآكل الأظافر والعظام والمفاصل كما تؤدى إلى قلة كرات الدم الحمراء والبيضاء وقد تؤدى إلى نشاط نخاع العظام في إنتاج الكرت البيضاء إلى الحد الذي يعتبر سرطاناً بالدم
طرق الوقاية :
- الفحص الطبي الدوري الشهري للعمال المعرضين لهذه الإشعاعات.
- التخزين والنقل والتشغيل للمواد المشعة في إطار قواعد خاصة للسلامة 0
- توعية العاملين بمخاطر الأشعة وكيفية الوقاية منها وارتداء أجهزة الوقاية الشخصية0
الاشتراطات الواجب توافرها لوقاية العاملين من أضرار المخاطر الفيزيائية (الطبيعية)
1- يجب توفير وسائل السلامة والصحة المهنية في أماكن العمل بما يكفـل وقاية العاملين من المخاطر الطبيعية وهى كل ما يؤثر على سلامة العامـل وصحته نتيجة تعرضه لعوامل خطر أو ضرر طبيعي من حرارة أو رطوبة وتهوية وإضاءة وضوضاء واهتزازات وإشعاعات وتغيرات الضغط الجوى وجعلها ضمن الحدود المسموح بها والموضحة بالجداول المرفقة 0

2- يجب توفير أجهزة قياس المخاطر الطبيعية الموجودة فى بيئة العمل تبعاً لنوع النشاط المزاول وإجراء القياسات الدورية اللازمة وتسجيلها ومقارنتها بصفة دورية للتأكد من أنها في الحدود المسموح بها 0

3- يجب أجراء الفحص الطبي الابتدائي على كل عامل يلتحق بعمل يعرضه للمخاطر الطبيعية لاكتشاف أي حالة مرضية ظاهرة أو كامنة تؤثر على العامـل بشدة عند تعرضه لنوع المؤثر ويحتفظ بنتيجة الكشف الطبي بملف العامل لمقارنتها بنتائج الفحوص الطبية التالية 0

4- يجب إجراء الفص الطبي الدوري على العاملين المعرضين للمخاطر الطبيعية لاكتشاف أي مرض مهني مبكراً نتيجة التعرض لها وللتأكد من استمرار لياقة لعمال الطبية للعمل 0

5- يجب توفير مهمات الوقاية الشخصية للعمال المعرضين للمخاطـر الطبيعية والتي تتناسب مع طبيعة العمل الذي يقومون به وان تكون مطابقة للمواصفات 0

6- يجب توعية العاملين بالمخاطر الموجودة فى بيئة العمل وكيفية الوقاية منها0

7- تجنب درجات الحرارة المرتفعة داخل أماكن العمل وان تتناسب درجة الحرارة مع طبيعة العمل ومقدار الجهد المبذول في أدائه مقاسه بالترمومتر المبلل الأسود 0

8- يجب أن لا تزيد درجة الرطوبة النسبية داخل أماكن العمل على % 80 0

9- يجب عند تعرض العاملين لانخفاض في درجات الحرارة مثل العمل في الثلاجات أو في العراء في المناطق الباردة أن يتم استخدام مهمات الوقاية الشخصية بحيث يغطى كافة أجزاء الجسم وكذلك توفير أماكن مزودة بالتدفئة المناسبة 0

10- يجب أن تكون التهوية داخل أماكن العمل كافية ومناسبة سواء كانت طبيعية أو صناعية ويجب اتخاذ الاحتياطات الكفيلة لوقاية العاملين التي تستدعى طبيعة عملهم التعـرض لزيادة أو نقص فى الضغط الجوى 0

11- يجب توفير الإضاءة المناسبة لطبيعة العمل المزاول سواء كانت طبيعية أو صناعية ويسترشد بمستويات الإضاءة المأمونة الموضحة بالجدول المرفق 0

12- يجب توفير الاحتياطات الكفيلة بمنع أو تقليل الضوضاء والاهتزازات ذات الخطورة على صحة العاملين بحيث لا تزيد شدة الضوضاء ومدة التعـرض لها عن المستويات الموضحة بالجدول المرفق 0

13- يجب توفير الاحتياطات الكفيلة بحماية العاملين من مخاطر المواد المشعة والإشعاعات المؤينة وتوفير وسائل قياس الإشعاعات المؤينة كلافلام الحساسة ويسترشد بالحدود المأمونة الموضحة بالجدول المرفق 0


----------



## خيري الشريف (7 يونيو 2010)

ثانياً : المخاطر الهندسية
1- مخاطر الكهرباء
تعتبر الكهرباء من أهم مصادر الطاقة والقوى المحركة وتستخدم في معظم أوجه الحياة ولكن على الرغم من الفوائد الكثيرة للكهرباء إلا إنها لها بعض المخاطر على الإنسان والمواد إذا لم يتم استخدامها حسب الأصول الفنية السليمة وحسب تعليمات السلامة الخاصة بها ، حيث أن أي تهاون في اتخاذ احتياطات الآمان والسلامة الخاصة بالكهرباء قد يؤدى إلى حوادث جسيمة للأفراد وللمنشآت .
وقبل أن نشير إلى المخاطر الكهربائية يجب أن نعلم أن هناك نوعان من الكهرباء هما :-
1- الكهرباء التيارية ( الديناميكية )
وهي التي تنتج عن المولدات الكهربائية والبطاريات بأنواعها المختلفة في صورة تيار كهربائي متغير ( متردد ) أو تيار مستمر ، ويسري التيار الكهربائي في مسالك محددة كالأسلاك والكابلات .
2- الكهرباء الاستاتيكية 
وهي التي تنشأ عن احتكاك جسمين غير موصلين للكهرباء أو جسم موصل ,آخر غير موصل ، وتتولد على شكل شحنات مختلفة تتجمع على أسطح هذه الأجسام ومن أمثلة المعدات والتجهيزات التي تتولد فيها هذا النوع من الكهرباء هي السيور الناقلة للحركة والسيور المتحركة والخلاطات الكهربائية في مجالات صناعة البويات وأحبار الطباعة وحركة بعض السوائل داخل المواسير وأثناء الشحن والتفريغ للمواد البترولية واحتكاك بعض أنواع الملابس المصنوعة من الخيوط الصناعية بجسم الإنسان .
تنقسم المخاطر الكهربائية حسب تأثيرها إلى قسمين أساسين:
1- مخاطر تؤثر على الإنسان :
نتيجة ملامسته لأجزاء حاملة للتيار الكهربائي أثناء وقوفه فوق الأرض أو ملامسته لبعض أجزاء من مبنى وحينئذ يكمل الدائرة الكهربائية ويسرى فيه التيار الكهربائي وينتج عن ذلك ما يلي :
أ- صدمات كهربائية : قد تؤدي للوفاة وتختلف شدة الصدمة التي يتعرض لها الإنسان علي عدة عوامل منها:
- شدة ونوع التيار المار بالجسم (فالتيار المستمر أقل تأثيراً من التيار المتغير). 
- مدة سريان التيار في الجسم ، فكلما زادت مـدة سريان التيار في الجسم زاد تأثيره الضار .
- العضو الذي يسرى فيه التيار فالجهاز العصبي والقلب اكثر الأعضاء تأثراً بالكهرباء 0 
- حالة الجلد - فالجلد الجاف أكثر مقاومة للإصابة بالكهرباء من الجلد الرطب. 
- مدى مقاومة الشخص لتأثير الكهرباء .
ب- حروق : تختلف شدتها من حروق بسيطة تنشأ عن تيارات ضعيفة إلى حروق شديدة تنشأ عن تيارات ذات ضغط عالي والتي تؤدي إلى تدمير لمعظم طبقات الجلد .
ج- انبهار العين : ينتج عن الصدمة الكهربائية فتحدث عتامة في العدسة كنتيجة لدخول أو سريان التيار المباشر – وينتج عن تعرض العين للوميض الكهربائي التهابات كما يحدث لعامل اللحام بالكهرباء .
2- مخاطر تؤثر على المنشآت والمواد :
وفي هذه الحالة قد تحدث انفجارات وحرائق أو تلف بالمعدات بسبب سوء استخدام الكهرباء ولقد دلت الإحصائيات على أن أسباب الحوادث الناجمة عن استعمال الكهرباء تنحصر فيما يلي 
- التحميل الزائد ، قصور الدائرة 0
- استعمال معدات أو مهمات كهربائية تالفة 0
- سوء الاستعمال للمعدات والمهمات الكهربائية 0
- لمس أجزاء مكهربة 0
- عدم توصيل الأجهزة والمعدات بالأرضي 0
طرق الوقاية من المخاطر الكهربائية 
1- يجب عند تركيب الأسلاك الكهربائية لأغراض الإنارة أن تكون في مواسير معزولة من الداخـــل ولا يجوز تركها مكشوفة حتى لا تتسرب إليها الرطوبة أو تؤثر فيها الحرارة وتؤدى إلى قصر كهربائي 0

2- يجب ألا يعقد السلك المدلى لتقصيره أو يدق عليه مسامير لتقريبه من الحوائط ولأغراض التقصير يقطع السلك حسب المقاس المطلوب 0

3- يجب أن تكون الأسلاك والكابلات المستخدمة في التوصيلات الكهربائية مناسبة للتيار المار بها وتوصيل الهياكل المعدنية للأجهزة الكهربائية بالأرض .

4- يجب عدم تحميل أي مقبس كهربائي زيادة عن حده وعند ملاحظة أي سخونة في المفاتيح أو التوصيلات الكهربائية إبلاغ الكهربائي المختص لعمل اللازم ويجب عدم القيام بأي أعمال توصيلات كهربائية أو إصلاحات إلا بمعرفة المختصين في مجال الكهرباء .

5- توصيل الأجهزة والمعدات بمجمع ارضي استاتيكى مناسب لتفريغ آي شحنات فور تولدها .

6- يجب أن تكون الأسلاك والكابلات المستخدمة في التوصيلات الكهربائية مناسبة للتيار المار بها وتوصيل الهياكل المعدنية للأجهزة الكهربائية بالأرض .

7- يجب عدم تحميل أي مقبس كهربائي زيادة عن حده وعند ملاحظة أي سخونة في المفاتيح أو التوصيلات الكهربائية إبلاغ الكهربائي المختص لعمل اللازم ويجب عدم القيام بأي أعمال توصيلات كهربائية أو إصلاحات إلا بمعرفة المختصين في مجال الكهرباء .

8- عند تركيب أي أجهزة كهربائية كالمحولات أو الموتورات أو المفاتيح الكهربائية أو التابلوهات الكهربائية في أي مكان يجب أن تكون هذه الأجهزة في حالة آمنة كذلك .

9- يجب منع أي احتمال للمس المفاجئ للموصلات الحاملة للتيار 0

10- يجب وضع الأجهزة الكهربائية في أقل مساحة ممكنة أو في حجرة خاصة بها, وإذا وضعت في العراء فيجب تسويرها بالحواجز الواقية لمنع الاقتراب منها. 

11- يجب وضع تعليمات تحذيرية بجانب الأجهزة والموصلات الحاملة للتيار الكهربائي تبين مقدار الفولت المار بهذه الأجهزة خاصة في الأجهزة التي تحمل تيار ذي ضـغط عالي 0 ويجب أن تكون هذه التعليمات واضحة بحيث يسهل قراءتها بسهولة 0

12- يجب أن يكون القائمين على أعمال الصيانة للأجهزة الكهربائية عمالاً فنيين ويجب أن لا تجرى أية إصلاحات أو تركيبات في الأجهزة الكهربائية ألا بعد التأكد من عدم مرور التيار الكهربائي فيها وتوصيلها بالأرض 0 ويجب استخدام مهمات الوقاية الشخصية المناسبة 0

14- يجب أجراء صيانة دورية للأجهزة الكهربائية وعند اكتشاف أي عطب أو آية مخاطر يجرى إصلاح العطب وإزالة أسباب المخاطر فوراً 0 

15- يجب عدم تعريض الأسلاك الكهربائية المغطاة بالمطاط أو البلاستيك للشمس أو الحرارة حتى لا يتلف المطاط إذا تعرض لها لمدة طويلة 0

16- يجب عدم لصق الأوراق الملونة أو الأشرطة على الأسلاك في الاحتفالات أو بغرض الزينة حتى لا تكون سبباً فى التقاط النار من آي شرر يحدث أو نتيجة ملامستها لمصباح ساخن 0

17- يجب أن يراعى فى وضع صناديق الأكباس ( المصهرات ) ولوحات التوزيع المفاتيح الكهربائية أن تكون خارج الغرف التي تحتوى على أبخرة أو أتربة أو مواد أو غازات قابلة للاشتعال 0

18- يجب تخصيص صندوق أكباس ( مصهرات ) لكل مجموعة من التوصيلات وسكين لقطع التيار في الحالات الاضطرارية ويجب استخدام الفاصل الكهربائي الأتوماتيكي ( سركت بريكر ) وذلك لفصل الكهرباء في حالة حدوث تماس كهربائي .

19- يجب أن تكون المفاتيح المستخدمة داخل مخازن المواد الكيميائية من النوع المعزول المميت للشرر المخصص لهذا الغرض 0

20- يجب قطع التيار الكهربائي عن جميع المنشآت في حالة إخلائها كالورش والمخازن بعد انتهاء الدوام وعند مغادرة المنزل لمدة طويلة كالسفر مثلاً يجب فصل التيار الكهربائي عن المنزل .

21- يمنع منعاً باتاً ربط أو تثبيت ( الدوايات ) أو المفاتيح الكهربائية في الحوائط والأسقف أو أي مادة موصلة للتيار مباشرة لان هناك احتمال قوى دائماً أن تكون الأسلاك الموجودة خلف هذه الدوايات أو المفايتح غير معزولة جيد فتتعرض للرطـــوبة وينجم عنها ماس كهربائي وبالتالي يتسبب في حدوث حريق 0


----------



## خيري الشريف (7 يونيو 2010)

2- المخاطر الميكانيكية
يعتبر من المخاطر الميكانيكية كل ما يتعرض له العنصر البشرى في مكان العمل من الاصطدام أو الاتصال بين جسمه وبين جسم صلب ويكون ذلك أثناء حركة أحدهما 0فالعامل الذي يسقط على الأرض يكون في حركة بينما الأرض ثابتة ، كذلك الرايش المتناثر من المخرطة أو المثقاب والذي كثيراً ما يسبب أصابه العامل ويمكن أن يكون اتصال جزء من جسم العامل بجزء متحرك سبباً مباشراً للإصابة كإدخال الأصابع بين التروس أو اتصال ملابس العامل بجزء دائر في الآلات كأعمدة المحاور والحدافات فينجذب العامل إلى الآلة وتحدث الإصابة 0
ويمكن حصر الحركات الميكانيكية في ثلاث أشكال هي :-
1- الحركة الدائرية .
2- الحركة الانزلاقية أو الترددية.
3- نقط تداخل الحركة .
طرق الوقاية من المخاطر الميكانيكية 
يجب أن تحتوى الآلات على وسائل الوقاية المناسبة مثل الحواجز المختلفة سواء ثابتة أو متحركة حسب طبيعة الآلة ويجب أن تتوفر بهذه الحواجز الشروط التالية 
- أن توفر الوقاية الكاملة من الخطر المخصصة لتلافيه .
- أن تحول دون وصول العامل أو جزء من جسمه إلى منطقة الخطر 0
- أن لا تكون سبباً في تعطيل الإنتاج 0
- أن لا تؤدى إلى عرقلة العامل عن تأدية عمله 0
- أن تقاوم الصدأ والحريق وأن تكون صيانتها بسيطة 0
- ألا يتسبب عنها حوادث أثناء العمل 0
لتجنب وقوع الحوادث والإصابات من الآلات والعدد اليدوية يجب أتباع ما يلي :-
- توفير العدد الضرورية للعمل واستخدام كل أداة في العملية المخصصة لها 0
- التفتيش على العدد والآلات اليدوية قبل استخدامها والتأكد من صلاحيتها قبل الاستخدام .
- تدريب العمال على الطرق الصحيحة والمأمونة في استخدام العدد والآلات اليدوية 0
- إعداد دواليب وارفف ولوحات مناسبة لحفظ أو تعليق العدد والآلات 0
- توفير مهمات الوقاية الشخصية المناسبة لكل عملية وكل آداه 0 
اشتراطات السلامة والأمان بالورش الميكانيكية
أولاً : عند تصميم الورشة 
- يجب أن تكون كافة عناصر إنشاء الورشة من مواد غير قابلة للأشتعال0 
- يجب أن تصب الأرضية بالخرسانة لمنع تشربها بالمواد البترولية والزيوت0
- يجب أن تكون كافة التوصيلات الكهربائية مـأمونة .
- تزود الورشة بقاطع تيار لفصل التيار الكهربائي بعـد انتهاء العمل اليومي أو عند الطوارئ0
- تزود الورشة بـمورد مائي وحوض غسيل ونظام مناسب للصـرف .
ثانياً: أثناء العمل بالورشة 
- يحظر عمل أي توصيلات كهربائية إضافية ألا بمعرفة الفني الـمختص مهما كانت الاسباب0
- يخصص مكان مناسب بكل ورشة يجهز بدواليب معدنـية لحفظ ملابس العاملين0
- يخصص مكان مناسب لحفظ العدد اليدوية مع الالتزام بالنظـام في حفظها وأعادتها بعد الاستخدام0
- يجب توفير مساحات خالية حول المعدات الجاري إصلاحها أو صيانتها لا تقل عن متر من كل جانب0
- يحظر حفظ مواد بترولية داخل الورشة0
- يحظر استخدام المواد البترولية أو الكيروسين أوالتنر000 الخ في غسل الايدى0
- يزود العمال بمهمات الوقاية المناسبة لكل عمل داخل الورشة0 
- تختبر آلات الرفع آلتي تستخدم بالورشة بصفة دورية منتظمة بمعرفة مسئولين مختصين0
- تزود الآلات بالتجهيزات الوقائية المناسبة لكل منها لمنع الأخطار الناجمة عن استخدامها0
- يحظر التدخين داخل الورشة وتعلق لافتة بذلك0
- يعنى بنظافة الأرضيات وخلوها تماماً من المخلفات والعوائق وعدم ترك الأسطبة على الارض0
- يتم توفير أجهزة الإطفاء بالسعات والأنواع والأعداد المناسبة لحجم كل ورشة0
اشتراطات السلامة والأمان بورش الطلاء والدوكو (صباغة السيارات )
أولاً : عند تصميم الورشة 
1- تنشأ كافة عناصر الورشة من مواد غير قابلة للأشتعال0
2- يجب أن تتسع ورشة دهان السيارات لأكبر سـيارة نقل علـــى أن يكون حولها فراغ لا يقل عن متر من كل جانب 0
3- تزود الورشة بمراوح شافطة لسحب الغـازات ويفضل استخدام التهوية الـموضعية بالقرب من مصادر رش الدوكو0
4- يـجب توافر فتحات الإضاءة الطبيعــية للورشة على ألا تقل مساحتها عن (سدس) مساحة الورشة0
5- يـجب توافر مورد مائي وصرف صحي بالورشة لصرف المواد المتخلفة0 
6- يـجب توافر أماكن النظافة الشخصية للعاملين بالورشة0 
7- مطابقة كافة التوصيلات والتركيبات الكهربائية للأصول الفنية المأمونة0 
8- تذود الورشة بقاطع تيار لفصل التيار الكهربائي بعد انتهاء العمل اليومي أو عند الطوارئ0 
ثانياً : أثناء العمل بالورشة 
1- يزود العمال بالكمامات المناسبة لوقاية الجهاز التنفسي من الأبخرة والغازات0 
2- تدريب العمال على استخدام مهمات الوقـاية الشخصية وحفظها بطريقة سليمة ( كمامات- جوانتيات- مرايل) .
3- ضرورة إجراء الفص الطبي الابتدائي والدوري واستبعاد المصابين بأمراض حساسية بالجلد والصدر0 
4- حظر تــخزين كميات من صفائح الزيوت أو الدهـانات أو التنر بالورشة تزيد عن حاجة العمل اليومى0 
5- حظر إلقاء الأسطبة الـملوثة بزيوت الدهانات بالورشة0
6- الحفاظ على كافة التوصيلات والتركيبات الكهربائية فى حالة سليمة ومأمونة0 
7- توعية العاملين بـمخاطر العمل وتبصيرهم بطرق الوقـاية منها 0
8- تـختبر آلات الرفع المستخدمة بالورشة بصفة دورية منتظمة بواسطة مسئولين مـختصين0 
9- توفير وسائل المكافحة الأولية للحريق ( المطفأت ) وتدريب العاملين على استخدامها0
10- توفير وسائل الإسعافات الأولية وتدريب أحد العاملـين على القيام بالإسعاف الأولى للمصابين0 
11- يحظر التدخين داخل الورشة وتعلق لافتة بذلك0 
12- يـجب الاهتمام بنظافـة الأرضيات بصفة مستمرة والتأكد من خلوها تماماً من جميع المخلفات وعدم ترك الأسطبة على الأرض سواء كانت نظيفة أو ملوثـة


----------



## خيري الشريف (7 يونيو 2010)

اشتراطات السلامة والآمان بورش شحن البطاريات
أولاً: عند تصميم الورشة
- يجب أن تكون كافة عناصر الورشة من مواد غير قابلة للاشتعال0
- يراعى توافر فتحات التهــوية الطبيعية الكافية 0على ألا تقـل مساحتها عن ( سدس) مساحة الورشة0
- جب توافر فتحات الإضاءة الطبيعية المناسبة0
- مطابقة كافة التوصيلات والتركيبات الكهربائية للأصول الفنية المأمونة0
- ينشأ مدرج من مواد غير قابلة للاحتراق لوضع البطاريات0
- تزود الورشة بقاطع للتيار الكهربي لفصل التيار بعد انتهاء العمل اليومي أو عند الطوارئ0 
ثانياً : أثناء العمل بالورشة
- يثبت جهاز الشحن فى مكان مناسب بعيداً عن حركة العمال0
- الحفاظ على كافة التوصيلات والتركيبات الكهربائية فى حالة سليمة ومأمونة0 
- يجب عدم تخزين أحماض داخل الورشة تزيد عن حاجة العمل اليومي.
- يحفظ الحامض داخل وعاء زجاجي ( جمدانة) توضع بدورها داخل حوض من البناء يفرش قاعه بالرمل الناعم0 
- توفير مهمات الوقاية الشخصية للعمال مثل الجوانتيات ضد الأحماض وغيرها0
- تزويد الورشة بأجهزة الإطفاء من نوع ثاني اكسد الكربون 0 
- توفير وسائل الإسعافات الأولية .
اشتراطات السلامة والآمان بورش الديزل
أولاً: عند التصميم
- تنشأ كافة عناصر الورشة من مواد غير قابلة للشتعال0
- تنشأ الأرضية من بلاطة خرسانية 0
- يجب أن لا تقل مساحات فتحات التهوية الطبيعية عن (سدس) مساحة الورشة، وتوفير التهوية الصناعية اذا لزم الامــر0 
- تزود الورشة بمورد مائي وحوض غسيل ووسائل صرف0
- يراعى مطابقة كافة التركيبات والتوصيلات الكهربائية للأصول الفنية السليمة والمأمون0 
- يراعى ترك فراغ لا يقل عن متر من كل جانب بالنسبة للسيارات أو الجرارت أو المعدات التى يتم أصلاحها أو صيانتها بالورشة0 
- تزود الورشة بقاطع للتيار الكهربائى لفصل التيار الكهربى بعد انتهاء العمل اليومى أو عند الطوارئ0
ثانياً: أثناء العمل بالورشة
- القيام بأعمال النظافة الوقائية وعدم ترك اسطبات ملوثة بالأرضية وحفظها داخل براميل ويتم التخلص منها يومياً0
- يحظر تخزين اى مواد بترولية بالورشة0
- يحظر استخدام المواد البترولية كالبنزين أو الكيروسين فى غسيل الأيدي بل تستعمل المواد المنظفة الصحية المأمونة0
- يراعى الحفاظ على كافة التركيبات والتوصيلات الكهربائية فى حالة سليمة ومأمونة .
احتياطات السلامة والآمان بورش لحام الكاوتشوك
أولاً: عند تصميم الورشة
1- يجب ان تكون كافة عناصر الورشة من مواد غير قابلة للاشتعال0 
2- تخصيص غرفة مستقلة من مواد غير قابلة للاشتعال لضواغط الهواء بحيث تتفق والاشتراطات الهندسية المقررة وأهمها السماح بتنفيس الموجة الانفجارية الى مكان خال ومأمون فى حالة حدوث انفجار0
3- توفير فتحات التهوية الطبيعية بالورشة بحيث لا تقل مساحتها عن (سدس) مساحة الورشة0
4- مطابقة كافة التوصيلات والتركيبات الكهربائية للأصول الفنيةالمأمونة0
5- تزود الورشة بقاطع للتيار الكهربائى لفصل التيار بعد انتهاء العمل اليومى أو عند الطوارئ . 
ثانياً: أثناء العمل بالورشة
يجب التأكد بصفة مستمرة من صلاحية صمامات الأمان والعدادت والمبينات الخاصة بضواغط الهواء0
3- المخاطر الناتجة عن أعمال الهدم والحفر والبناء والإنشاءات الهندسية المدنية
- يقصد بأعمال الحفر : جميع الأعمال التي يتم فيها حفر الأساس والخنادق والأنفاق وغيرها 0
- أعمال الهدم : هي جميع أعمال إزالة الأبنية والإنشاءات المدنية بمختلف أنواعها 0
- أعمال البناء : تعنى عمليات إنشاء البنايات أو ترميمها أو صيانتها أو الطـلاء وتجديد الزخرفة والتنظيف الخارجي 0
- أعمال الإنشاءات الهندسية المدنية : تعنى جميع أعمال إقامة الإنشاءات الحديدية أو الخرسانية المسلحة وتشمل أعمال الطرق ومدارج الطائرات والمواني وأحواض السفن .

إحيتاطات السلامة لوقاية العاملين من أخطار أعمال الهدم والحفر والبناء
1- عند حفـر خندق أو حفرة يجب أن تبدأ عملية الحفر من أعلى إلى اسفل وان تكون الجدران بميل مناسب وتدعيم جوانب الحفر بعوارض خشبية لمنع انهيارها على عمال الحفر وان تجهز ممرات آمنة لعمال رفع الأتربة كما يحب وضع إشارات تحذير على حواف الحفرة للوقاية من خطر السقوط فيها

2- يجب البدء في عمليات الهدم من الأدوار العليا مع اتخاذ اللازم نحو صلب الجـدران والأجزاء البارزة من المباني التي يخشى سقوطها 0

3- يجب عدم إلقاء أنقاض المباني من أعلى والعمل على إزالتها بواسطة آلات رافعة أو مجارى مائلة محاطة بأسوار كما يجب أحاطه مكان الأنقاض بالأسوار لمنع اقتراب المارة 0 

4- يجب أن تكون السقالات والمشايات بعرض كاف يسمح بمرور العمال عليها بأمان دون التعرض للسقوط 0 كما يجب إحاطة هذه السقالات أو المشايات بحواجز جانبية إذا كان ارتفاعها يزيد على (8)أمتار من مستوى سطــح الأرض ، كما يجب تزويد العمال بأحزمة الآمان لوقايتهم من حوادث السقوط 0

5- يجب عمل مظلات واقية متينة بعرض كاف وحواجز بارتفاع مناسب تعمل على حماية العاملين أو المارين أسفلها من خطر سقوط الأشياء عليهم 0

6- يجب توفير مهمات الوقاية الشخصية المناسبة لوقاية العاملين من مخــاطر السقوط أو الانزلاق أو سقوط الأجسام الصلبة عليهم 0


----------



## خيري الشريف (7 يونيو 2010)

ثالثا : المخاطر الكيميائية
تلعب المواد الكيميائية دوراً كبيراً في حياة الأفراد والشعوب حتى أصبحت رفاهية وتقدم الشعوب تقاس بما توصلت إليه من اكتشاف المواد الكيميائية واستخدامها في شتى مجالات الحياة ، واستخدام المواد الكيميائية سلاح ذو حدين فأذا أحسن استخدامه كانت تعبر عن الوجه المضيء والمفيد للبشرية00 أما إذا أسئ استخدام هذه المواد فأنها تفصح عن الوجه القبيح الذي يسبب دمار البشرية ويهدر حياة الأفراد وتوجد المادة الكيميائية في بيئة العمل فى إحدى الصور التالية :-
- الغازات والأبخرة 0
- الأتربة ( عضوية -غير عضوية )0
- السوائل( الأحماض - القلويات - المذيبات)0
لذلك تعتبر المواد الكيميائية من أشد وأخطر ما يواجه الإنسان لأسباب كثيرة نذكر منها ما يلي :-
- أن المواد الكيميائية تأخذ أكثر من شكل فهى تتواجد على صورة ( سائلة - غازية - صلبة ) 0
- أن قدرة نفاذها إلى جسد الإنسان سريعة وعن طــريق ( الجهاز التنفسي والهضمي وملامسة الجلد ) 0
- أن تأثيرها على أعضاء الجسد يتم بتفاعلها مع بعض أعضاء الجسم وبالتالي فأنها تؤثر فيه تأثيراً سيئا مثل تليف الرئة وتسمم الدم 0
- أن درجة التأثير الحاد الذي ينتج عن هذه المادة بالجسد قد يحدث فور دخولها للجسد أو يحدث بعد فترة زمنية 0
- أن بعض هذه المـواد ليس لها طعم ولا لون ولا رائحة وبالتالي يصعب على الإنسان الإحساس بها أو سرعة اكتشافها 0
- أن سرعة انتشار هذه المواد من أماكـن تواجدها يوسع قاعدة تأثيرها وما تحدثه من أضرار 0
- أن وجود هذه المواد بالجسم يؤدى إلى عدم الاتزان وتؤثر على كفاءة بعض أعضـاء الجسم 0
- قد تحدث تأثيراً في بعض أجهزة ومعدات العمل مثل الصدأ أو التآكل والانفجار والحريق الذاتي 0

اشتراطات السلامة والصحة المهنيةالواجب توافرها لوقاية العاملين من مخاطر المواد الكيميائية
1- يجب توفير الاحتياطات الكفيلة بحماية العمال المعرضين لخطر التعرض للمواد الكيميائية المستخدمة سواء أكانت هذه المادة في الحالة الغازية أو السائلة أو الصلبة وجعلها ضمن الحدود المسموح بها والموضحة بالجدول المرفق 0

2- يجب أجراء الفحص الطبي الابتدائي على العمال عند التحاقهم بعمل يعرضهم للمخاطر الكيميائية لاكتشاف أي حالة مرضية ظاهرة أو كامنة تؤثر على العمال بشدة عند تعرضهم للملوث الكيميائي ويحتفظ بنتيجة الكشف الطبي بملف العامل لمقارنتها بنتائج الفحوص التالية 0

3- يجب أجراء الفص الطبي الدوري على العمال المعرضين للمخاطر الكيميائية لاكتشاف أي مرض مهني مبكراً نتيجة التعرض لها والتأكد من استمرار لياقة العمال الطبية لطبيعة العمل 0

4- يجب توفير الوسائل الفنية الفعالة للوقاية من المواد الكيميائية الضارة مثل: 
- استبدال العمليات الصناعية التي تستخدم مواداً ضارة بالصحة بأخـرى غير ضارة أو أقل ضرراً .
- عزل العمليات الصناعية الضارة بالصحة فى أماكن خاصة بها لتقليل عدد العمال المعرضين مع تدبير وسائل الوقاية لهذا العدد القليل من العمال 0
- استخدام الماكينات المقفلة تماماً والتي لا ينتج عن استعمالها أي شوائب ولا تحتاج لملامسة العاملين لمكان الضرر كلما أمكن ذلك 0
- اختيار الآلات التي تدار ميكانيكياً ولا تحتاج للأشراف المباشر من العمال على إدارتها بحيث يمكن تشغيلها مع بقاء العامل على بعد مأمون حتى لا يتعرض لاستنشاق الغازات أو الأبخرة أو الأتربة الضارة أو طرطشة السوائل المتصاعدة من الماكينات0
- استخدام طرق الترسيب أو الترطيب للتخلص من الأتربة أو الأدخنة الضارة0
- استخدام التهوية سواء كانت تهوية عـامة أو تهوية موضعية بجوار مكان تصاعد الغازات والأبخرة أو الأدخنة أو الأتربة الضارة لتجميعها والتخلص منها قبل أن تصل إلى محيط تنفس العمال 0
- استخدام الكنس بالشفط أو بعد الترطيب لإزالة الأتربة أو الشوائب من أماكن ترسبها حتى لا تتصاعد إلى الهواء مرة أخرى ويستنشقها العمال إذا استخدمت طريق الكنس العادية 0
5- يجب إجراء القياسات الدورية اللازمة للمخاطر الكيميائية فى بيئة العمل تبعاً لنوع النشاط المزاول وتسجيلها ومقارنتها بصفة دورية للتأكد من أنها ضمن الحدود المسموح بها 0

6- يجب توفير مهمات الوقاية الشخصية للعاملين والتي تتناسب مع طبيعة العمل الذي يقوموا به وان تكون مطابقة للمواصفات الفنية لذلك 0

7- يجب توفير المياه الكافية للاغتسال أو الاستحمام للعمال بعد انتهاء الدوام وقبل مغادرتهم مكان العمل لإزالة ما يعلق بالجسم من ملوثات كيميائية ضارة مع توفير معدات النظافة مثل ( الصابون والمناشف وغيرها ) ويجب تأمين أد شاش للطوارئ في أماكن العمل بحيث يسهل الوصول إليها 0

8- يجب توفير مكان خاص لاستبدال ملابس العمال بملابس العمل أو العكس حسب طبيعة العمل على أن تكون هذه الأماكن بعيدة عن أماكن التعرض 0

9- يجب توفير أماكن لتناول العمال للطعام بعيداً عن أماكن العمل ( التعرض) ويمنع تناول الطعام أو الشراب أو التدخين داخل أماكن العمل 0

10- يجب توعية العاملين بمخاطر المواد الكيميائية الموجودة في بيئة العمل وكيفية حماية أنفسهم منها 0 والالتزام بالتنبيهات والتحذيرات التي تصدر عن الشركات المنتجة للمواد الكيميائية 0

11- توفير التهوية الملائمة داخل المخازن أتمر يضمن سلامة المواد المخزونة مع الوضع في الاعتبار مراجعة وسائلها الصناعية تباعا وتشغيلها في إطار قواعدها الفنية 0

12- عند انسكاب أية مواد ملتهبة على ملابسك أو اى من اجزاء جسمك فمن الواجب عليك استخدام تيار من الماء على موضع الاصابة مع سرعة التخلص من الملابس الملوثة وعدم الاقتراب من أماكن اللهب المكشوف وذلك لمنع تضاعف الإصابة والحد من خطورتها 0

13- أحماض الهيدروكلوريك والنتريك والكبريتك من المواد الكيميائية السائلة ذات الصفات الخاصة لذا يجب وضعها فى الاعتبار عند تخزينها او التعامل معها 0

14- عند تخفيف الأحماض المشار إليها يراعى إضافتها للماء وليس العكس منعا لحوادث الانفجارات ودرء أحد مسببات الحرائق بالمختبرات الكيميائية0

15- يحظر تخزين حامض الهيدروكلوريك بجوار حامض النيتريك او أية مواد أخرى قوية التأكسد 0

16- يحظر تخزين حامض الكبريتيك مع حامض النيتريك أو مع أية مواد كيميائية سائلة لها صفة التبخر أو تشتمل على عناصر مؤكسدة مثل البيروكسيد ومشتقاته .

17- استخدام الرمال والتراب لامتصاص الأحماض المنسكبة على الأرض من انسب الوسائل من وجهة نظر السلامة 0

18- معالجة الأحماض المسكوبة على الأرض بكميات وفيرة بالجير المشبع بالماء او مادة قلوية من الوسائل المناسبة واجبة الاتباع 0

19- استعمال محلول كربونات الصودا المركز بنسبة من 10 الى 20 0/0 من انسب الوسائل لتنظيف الأرضيات من الأحماض المسكوبة عليها 0

20- منع دخول غير المختصين إلى داخل مخزن المواد الكيماوية وفرض الرقابة على أماكن تخزينها آمر في غاية الأهمية 0

21- اتباع تعليمات استلام وتسلم المواد الكيميائية بإثباتها في السجلات المعدة لذلك لمكافحة الفقد والضياع أمر في غاية الأهمية 0

22- توفير وسائل المكافحة الأولية للحريق والتدرب على كيفية استعمالها من احتياطات السلامة الواجبة الاتباع 0

23- يتفادى سقوط العبوات الزجاجية 0

24- يجب عدم استخدام حواس اللمس او الشم أو التذوق في التعرف المواد الكيماوية 0

25- يجب ان تحفظ المواد القابلة للاشتعال في أماكن باردة بعيدة عن مصادر التجهيزات الكهربائية او الشرارات الحرارية 0

26- يجب معرفة الخواص الفيزيائية والكيميائية للمواد المستخدمة فى التجارب بالمختبرات وكذلك معرفة خواص المواد الناتجة من التفاعلات وعلى ضوئها يتم اختيار مهمات الوقاية الشخصية من نظارات وكمامات وقفازات 0

27- يجب ارتداء المعطف الخاص بالمختبرات الكيميائية أثناء إجراء التجارب وحظر ارتداء الملابس الفضفاضة أمر هام لمنع حدوث إصابات او حوادث داخل المختبرات .

28- يجب ان تكون أعداد الطلاب داخل المختبر تتناسب مع مساحة المختبر وذلك بوضع الفراغ المخصص لكل فرد فى الاعتبار 0

29- يجب على الطلبة الالتزام بتعليمات المعلم وذلك بالنسب لخطوات إجراء التجارب 0

30- يجب على المعلم كتابة تعليمات السلامة التى يحب على الطلبة اتباعها اثناء تواجدهم بالمختبر والتأكيد على تنفيذها 0

31- يجب على المعلم معرفة مكان مفتاح التحكم في الغاز وان يكون سهل الوصول اليه بحيث لا يوجد أمامه عوائق تمنع الوصول إليه بسرعة وذلك لمنع تدفق الغاز فى حالات الطوارئ 0

32- يجب حفظ الفسفور الأبيض والأصفر تحت سطح الماء لمنع اشتعالها تلقائيا حيث انها تشتعل بمجرد تعرضها للهواء 0

33- يجب تخزين النترات فى مكان جاف مستقل بعيداً عن المواد العضوية او المواد القابلة للاشتعال 0

34- يجب حفظ البوتاسيوم والصوديوم ومسحوق الالمنيوم داخل اوعية محكمة الغلق لا تسمح بنفاذ الماء الى داخلها نظراً لانها تتفاعل مع الماء ويصحب ذلك ارتفاع فى درجة الحرارة او تصدر غازات قابلة للاشتعال 0

35- يجب حفظ الأكسيد فوق العضوية بمكان مظلم فى درجة حرارة لا تزيد عن 24 درجة مئوية ويحذر إشعال النار أو التدخين بالمكان0

36- عند تخزين كلوريت الصوديوم يجب تخزينها فى مكان جاف وعند درجة الحرارة العادية (فى حدود 15درجة مئوية)0 ويجب أن لا تلامس المادة اى أحماض او مواد قابلة للاشتعال مثل الأخشاب ، القش، المنسوجات، المواد الدهنية، الزيوت نظراً لأنها مادة مؤكسدة قوية0

37- لا تطفأ بالماء ويمكن استخدام الماء فقط لتبريد العبوة من الخارج والعبوات القريبة من العبوة المشتعلة0

38- اذا تعرضت المادة لحامض قوى ينطلق غاز ثاني أكسيد الكلور وهو غاز سام جدا ويسبب تآكل المواد المعدنية وقد يؤدى الى انفجارات نظرا لقابليته للاشتعال اذا زاد تركيزه فى الجو ولهذا تخزن بعيدا عن الأحماض

39- فى حالة تعرض أى جزء من أجزاء الجسم للمواد الكيماوية يغسل جيداً بالماء وتعرض الحالة على الطبيب لإجراء الإسعافات السريعة 0

40- عند تحضير محلول بيروكسيد الصوديوم يضاف البيروكسيد للماء مع التقليب وليس العكس 0

41- يتم تخزين بيرسلفات الامونيوم بعيدا عن المواد المختزلة او الأحماض المعدنية او المواد القابلة للاشتعال0 ويجب مراعاة عدم تعريضها لمواد منشطة للتحلل مثل الحديد والنحاس والرصاص00الخ ويجب عدم ملامسة المادة او محاليلها للجلد او العين حيث انها تسبب حروق كيماوية وحرارية شديدة ويراعى لبس مهمات الوقاية مثل النظارات - الجوانتى - وإذا تعرض الجسم او الملابس لها تغسل جيدا بالماء الوفير 0

42- يجب تخزين نيتريت الصوديوم بعيدا عن المواد الأخرى القابلة للاشتعال او المختزلة او أملاح الأمونيوم وعدم تعريضها لدرجات حرارة مرتفعة0

43- يجب عدم تعريض كلورات الصودا أثناء التداول او الاستخدام او النقل لآي أحماض معدنية او مواد مختزلة او مواد قابلة للاشتعال ، وعند تحضير محاليل كلورات يراعى استخدام ماء بارد ولا تستخدم مياه ساخنة حتى لا تحدث انفجارات0

44- يجب تخزين حامض الكروميك بعيدا عن المواد القلوية او المختزلة او المواد القابلة للاشتعال ، ونظرا لخواصه الحامضية والمؤكسدة تراعى احتياطات الوقاية الشخصية فضلا عن انها مادة سامة وآكلة للجلد ويؤدى وصولها الى الجهاز التنفسي او الهضمي الى التهابات جسيمة 0


----------



## خيري الشريف (7 يونيو 2010)

الحــروق الكيماويـــة
تصيب المواد الكيماوية جسم الإنسان بحروق نتيجة تأثيرها المباشر وليس نتيجة للحرارة وهذه المواد قد تكــون فى أحدى الصور التالية :
1) الاحماض : حمض الكبريتك - حمض الكلوريك - حمض النتريك - حمض الخليك الثلجى 0000 الخ 0
2) القلويات : الصودا الكاوية - محلول البوتاسيوم ، الأمونيا ، والكلس ، والنشادر 0
3) الاملاح : أملاح بعض العناصر مثل الزئبق - الفسفور - الأنتيمون - البرومايد - السلينيوم 0
4) الغازات : غاز الكلور - غاز النشادر 0
5) مساحيق إزالة الالوان والمطهرات 0
وتتطلب الحروق بالمـــواد الكيميائية الاسعــاف الفورى وذلك لان مرور الوقت ليس فى مصلحة المصاب لأن ذلك يؤدى الى ضرراً أكبر للأنسان ، ويعتبر المـــــاء من أفضل الوسائل لمعالجــة الحـروق الكيميائية بشرط ان يسكب على الجزء المصاب بكميات كبيرة وبأسرع وقت ممكن 0
ومن خلال تعاملنا مع المواد الكيماوية بالمختبرات المدرســـية سواء فى عمليات التداول و التخزين أو التحضير لاجراء التجارب أو اثناء أجراء الطلبة للتجارب المقررة بالمناهـج الدراسية فقد يصاب أى فرد نتيجة عدم أتباع اجراءات السلامة والصحة المهنية مما ينتج عنه حروق للجلد أو اصابات للعين والتى نوضحها فيما يلى:

أولاً : حروق الجلد الكيماوية
وتحدث الاصابة نتيجة تلامس مباشر لجسم الانسان أو التعرض للمواد الكيماوية سالفة الذكر والتى من اهمها
الاحماض والقلويات والغازات0
1) الاحماض :
ونقسم حسب تأثيرها على جسم الانسان الى نوعين هما :
أ- الاحماض ذات التأثير السريع والتى تسبب للأنسان المصاب حــروق مباشر فى للجـزء المصاب بالاضافة الى ظهور فقاعات أو نقط فى نفس الجزء 0..
ب- الاحماض ذات التأثير البطئ والتى لا تسبب للإنسان المصاب الم بعد التعرض مباشرة للحامض وإنما يشعر
به بعد فترة تترواح بين ( 4/1-2/1ساعة) والتى تكون كافية لاختراق الحامض الجلد الى مساحة عميقة0
2) القلويات
الحروق الناتجة عن التعــرض للقلــويات لها تأثير ر علـى الانسـان أكبر من التى تسببه الاحماض وذلك لأنها لها قدرة أسرع على النفاذ الى الانسجة الداخلية وخــلايا الجلد ، كما أن تأثـــيرها السيئ على الانسجة يبقى لمدة أطول حتى بعد غسلها بالماء أو معادلتها بالمواد المضادة ، وفى هذه الحــالة وبعد نفاذ المحلول القلوى الى داخل
أنسجة الجلد ، فالجلد يبدو شاحباً وكأنه مشبع بالماء بعدها يحدث ألتئام سصحى لتقرح عميق

الإسعافات الأولية للإصابة بالحروق الكيميائية
1- يجب ازالة المسبب للحرق فوراً وذلك بغسل الجزء المصاب بماء جـــار بأســـرع ما يمكن ويجب أ، تستمر
عملية غسل الجزء المصاب بالماء مدة لا تقل عن عشر دقائق 0

2- يجب تجنب أستعمال مياه تحت ضغط حتى لا تضر جلد المصاب ولكن يجب سكب الماء بهدوء0

3- يجب خلع ملابس المصاب فى حالة تعرضها للمواد الكيماوية اذا أمكن ذلك والا فيجب سكب كمية من 
الماء أو المضاد للمادة الكيميائية على الملابس0

4- يجب معادلة المادة الكيميائية للتخفيف من تأثير ها على الجزء المصاب كما يلى :
* الحروق الناتجة عن التعرض للأحماض تعادل بوضع قلويات ضعيفة مثل بيكربونات الصـــودا على الجزء
المصاب 0
* الحروق الناتجة عن التعرض للقلويات تعادل بوضع احماض ضعيفة مثل الخل الخفيف أو حامض الليمون
أو عصير الليمون ( ما عــدا اصـابة العين فلا يستعمل فى العين تعادل ) ويستخـدم ايضــاً محلول يسمى 
محلول الفوسفيت المتعادل الذى له قدرة فى تعادل الاحماض والقلويات 0

5- بعد الانتهاء من معادلة المادة الكيميائية المسببة للحرق يتم غسل الجزء المصاب بالماء مرة اخــرى وينشف 
ويربط بأستعمال شاش معقم مع مراعاة عدم فتح الفقاقيع الجلدية حتى تقلل من مساحة اجزء المعـــرض
للميكـــرروبات 0

6- يجب اسعاف المصاب فى حالى تعرضه لمضاعفات اخرى مثل الالم او الصدمة العصبية 0

7- يجب نقل المصاب بعد اجراء عمليات الاسعافات الاولية الى المستشفى اذا لزم الامر لمعالجة المصاب 0

أصابات العين بالمواد الكيميائية
تسبب المواد الكيميائية تأثير كبير على العين فى حالة الاصـــابة بها، لذلك فأن عملية الاسعاف بشكل صحيح وبسرعة امر مهم جداً للحفاظ على العين وانقاذها من تلف محقق وخاصــة فى حالى الاصــابة بالمواد القلــوية نظراً لقدرتها على اختراق انسجة العين واحداث الحروق العميقة والضرر الشديد بها 0 
الإسعافات الأولية للعين فى حالة الاصابة بالمواد الكيميائية
1- يجب غسل العين المصابة بالماء النقى وذلك بوضع رأس المصاب تحت صنبور الماء مباشــــرة أو غمر رأس
المصاب بالمـــاء 0

2- يجب ان يقوم المصاب بفتح وغلق عينه داخل الماء بقــوة وقد لا يستطيع نتيجة الألم فبيجب على المسعف
القيام بفتحها لاجراء عملية الغسيل 0

3- يجب عدم استعمال أى مواد كيميائية للمعادلة داخل العين إلا محلـــــول الفوسفيت المتعادل ( إن وجد ) 
كما لا يجوز وضع أى نوع من القطران أو المراهم ولكن يتم وضــع غيار معقم على عين المصاب ونقله 
إلى المستشفى للعلاج 0 
حوادث وإصابات العمل والآثار المترتبة عليها
إن توفير بيئة عمل آمنة من مخاطر الصناعات المختلفة ورفع مستوى كفاءة ووسائل الوقاية سيؤدي بلا شك إلى الحد من الإصابات والإمراض المهنية وحماية العاملين من الحوادث ومن ثم خفض عدد ساعات العمل المفقودة نتيجة الغياب بسبب المرض أو الإصابة، وكذلك الحد من تكاليف العلاج والتأهيل والتعويض عن الإمراض والإصابات المهنية مما سينعكس على تحسين وزيادة مستوى الإنتاج ودفع القوة الاقتصادية للدولة.

إصابة العمل 
يعرف الضرر الذي يصيب العامل بسبب وقوع حادث معين بأنه (( إصابة )) أي أن الإصابة هي النتيجة المباشرة للحادث الذي يتعرض له العامل ، وتعرف إصابة العمل بأنها الإصابة التي تحدث للعامل في مكان العمل أو بسببه وكذلك تعتبر الإصابات التي تقع للعمال في طريق ذهابهم إلى العمل أو طريق الرجوع من العمل إصابات عمل بشرط أن يكون الطريق الذي سلكه العامل هو الطريق المباشر دون توقف أو انحراف، وتعتبر الأمراض المهنية من إصابات العمل.

الأمراض المهنية : هي أمراض محددة، ناتجة عن التأثير المباشر للعمليات الإنتاجية وما تحدثه من تلوث لبيئة العمل بما يصدر عنها من مخلفات ومواد وغيرها من الآثار وكذلك نتيجة تأثير الظروف الطبيعية المتواجدة في بيئة العمل عن الأفراد ( الضوضاء ، الاهتزازات، الإشعاعات، الحرارة ، الرطوبة .. الخ ) 
تصنيف النتائج المترتبة على إصابات العمل
1- النتائج المباشرة
تعتبر إصابات العمل والأمراض المهنية التي تصيب العمال بالعجز الكلي أو ألجزئي ، وحالات الوفاة الناجمة عن حوادث العمل المختلفة ، هي نتائج مباشرة لظروف العمل الخطرة التي افتقرت لاشتراطات السلامة والصحة المهنية.
2- النتائج غي المباشرة
هذه النتائج ذات طابع اقتصادي ، حيث تظهر الخسائر المادية التي تتكبدها المنشاة أو الدولة بشكل عام نتيجة حوادث العمل والإصابات والأمراض المهنية التي تنتج عن ظروف بيئة العمل غير الآمنة ، ويظهر ذلك في أيام العمل الضائعة ( المفقودة ) بسبب إصابات العمل والأمراض المهنية وبالإضافة إلى النتائج السلبية المترتبة عن عدم كفاية إجراءات السلامة والصحة المهنية في المنشأة والتي تظهر آثارها على العمال .

مفهوم الحادث
يمكن تعريف الحادث بأنه حدث مفاجئ يقع أثناء العمل وبسببه ، وقد يؤدي الحادث إلى أضرار وتلفيات بالمنشأة أو وسائل الإنتاج دون إصابة أحد من العاملين. أو قد يؤدي إلى إصابة عامل أو أكثر بالإضافة إلى تلفيات المنشأة ووسائل الإنتاج.
معاينة وتحليل الحوادث 
إنه من الضروري إجراء بحث وتحليل للحوادث التي تقع مهما كانت بسيطة وذلك لمعرفة أسبابها ووضع الاحتياطات واتخاذ أفضل الوسائل الكفيلة بمنع تكرارها مستقبلاً، ولا يجب أن يكون هدفنا من بحث وتحليل الحادث هو تحديد المسئولية لمعرفة المتسبب في الضرر فحسب، بل يجب أن يكون الهدف الأساسي هو الكشف عن أسباب الحادث لتحديد وسائل تصحيح الأوضاع .
ما هي عناصر البحث في الحادث؟
للحادث شقين أساسين هما ( السبب ، النتيجة )
قد تكون نتيجة بحث حاد ث نتج عنه إصابة بسيطة جداً مفيدة تمتماً كما لو كان هذا الحادث قد أدى إلى إصابة قاتلة.
المسئول عن معاينة الحادث
ملاحظ العمل أو رئيس القسم المباشر هو أول من يقوم بمعاينة الحوادث .
وقت معاينة الحادث
يجب بحث الحادث عقب وقوعه مباشرة أو باسرع ما يمكن.
كيف نبحث الحادث
إن السبب الثابت الذي لا يتغير في اى حادث هو ( أن شخصاً ما قد قام بعمل شئ ما لم يكن له أهمية ) أو ( أن شخصاً ما قد اخفق في عمل شئ كان يجب أ، يعمله )، وقد يكون هذا الشخص هنا العامل أو رئيس القسم أو مدير المنشأة أو صاحب العمل نفسه وفي كل حالة يجب أن يصل المسئول عن معاينة الحادث إلى أكبر قدر من المعلومات التي أدت إلى وقوع الحادث وهي :-
1- الحادث
2- الشخص المصاب نفسه.
3- الإصابة نفسها
مهمات الوقاية الشخصية
لقد سبق لنا شرح مخاطر بيئة العمل ، وطرق الوقاية الهندسية والتشريعية والطبية الواجب إتباعها لوقاية العمال من هذه المخاطر وحمايتهم من إصابات العمل ، مثل تصميم وتركيب أنظمة السلامة في الآلات والمعدات والمنشآت التي تشكل خطراً على الأشخاص العاملين فيها ومن أمثلة ذلك الحواجز الواقية المركبة على آلة الخراطة وتعتبر هذه المعدات والأنظمة خط الدفاع الأول للسلامة ، ورغم أن مهمات الوقاية الشخصية يتم وضعها في تصنيف أساليب الوقاية من مخاطر العمل بأنها خط الدفاع الأخير لوقاية العاملين من عوامل الضرر الذي قد يتعرضون له بسبب ظروف العمل الذي يقومون به ، إلا أنه وفي بعض الأحيان تعد مهمات الوقاية بمثابة خط الدفاع الأول لحماية العاملين من المخاطر كما هو الحال في ارتداء النظارات الواقية للعاملين في أعمال اللحام وتشغيل المعادن أو عند تناول وتداول المواد الكيماوية ... الخ. وتعتبر مهمات الوقاية الشخصية وسيلة وقائية إضافية ومكملة لمجموعة الإجراءات والاحتياطات التي تتخذ لتأمين وحماية العمال المعرضين لمخاطر وحوادث العمل.


----------



## خيري الشريف (7 يونيو 2010)

الشروط الواجب توافرها بمهمات الوقاية الشخصية
1- يجب أن يتم اختيار مهمات الوقاية الشخصية بحيث تكون مطابقة للمواصفات العالمية حتى تقلل الإخطار التي تستخدم من أجلها لأقل حد ممكن ، أي أنها يجب أن تكون فعالة في الوقاية من المخاطر التي يتعرض لها العامل.

2- يجب أن تكون مناسبة للجسم ومريحة للعامل وسهلة الاستخدام ، بمعنى أن تمكن العامل من القيام بالحركات الضرورية لأداء العمل وإنجاز المهام بدون صعوبة وحتى لا يتم إهمال استخدامها من قبل العامل.

3- يجب أن يكون حجمها مناسباً وشكلها مقبولاً، وأن تتحمل ظروف العمل بحيث لا تتلف بسهولة.

واجبات العامل تجاه مهمات الوقاية الشخصية
- يجب تدريب العامل على الاستخدام الصحيح لمهمات الوقاية الشخصية لتوفير الألفة بينهما حتى تكون جزء من برنامج عمله اليومي .

- يجب تطبيق لوائح وأنظمة السلامة بالمنشأة لإلزام العاملين على استخدام مهمات الوقاية الشخصية وتنظيم برامج التوعية لهم لتوضيح فوائدها في تجنب وقوع الإصابات لهم بجانب عمليات الفحص والصيانة والنظافة المستمر لهذه المهمات.

أنواع مهمات الوقاية الشخصية
توجد عدة أنواع من مهمات الوقاية الشخصية والتي تغطي جميع أعضاء الجسم تقريباً ، ويعتمد كل نوع من هذه المهمات على طبيعة المخاطر الموجودة في بيئة العمل والغاية التي تستخدم هذه المهمات من أجلها.
1- الملابس الواقية
تستخدم الملابس الواقية مثل ( الأفرول ، المراييل ، الصداري، الأحزمة الواقية .. الخ ) في حماية جسم العامل من الأضرار المختلفة في بيئة العمل والتي لا توفرها الملابس العادية والتي قد تكون هي ذاتها سبباً لوقوع الإصابات .
المراييل والصداري تستخدم لحماية الجسم من تأثير المواد الكيماوية ومن الإشعاعات التي تصدر عن بعض المواد المستخدمة في الصناعات. وتتناسب مواد صنع هذه الملابس مع طبيعة العمل والمخاطر التي قد تنجم عنه فمنها ما هو مصنوع من الجلد أو من مادة الأسبست أو غير ذلك من المواد الخاصة والتي تقدم الحماية المطلوبة من مخاطر معينة ومحددة، ويوضح الجدول التالي بعض أنواع الملابس الواقية ومادة التصنيع والهدف من استعمالها وكذلك الأعمال التي تستخدم فيها.
حماية الصدر والبطن
تستخدم لهذا الغرض المرايل Aprons وتوجد منها أنواع تختلف في المواد المصنعة منها ونظام عملها حسب نوعية الوقاية المطلوبة وحسب نوعية التعرض ، ففي حالة التعرض للحرارة يمكن توفير الوقاية باستخدام مرايل من الاسبستوس أو الجلد كروم المرن ، ويمكن استخدام الاسبستوس المنسوج مع خيوط الألمنيوم . وفي حالة التعرض للمواد الكيماوية كالأحماض أو القلويات يمكن استخدام مرايل بلاستيك مقاومة للكيماويات .
ولوقاية الصدر يمكن استخدام معاطف واقية بأطوال مختلفة حسب طبيعة العمل .
حماية الأذرع والكتف
في حالة التعرض للأتربة الضارة فإنه يمكن وقاية الأذرع من هذه المواد الضارة باستخدام ( أكمام واقية ) من بعض أنواع القماش الثقيل ، وتصل هذه الأكمام من نهاية الذراع حتى الكتف وهي مزودة بوسيلة لتعليقها بالرقبة . ولحماية الكتف بالنسبة لأعمال حمل الشكاير والصناديق فإنه يمكن استخدام وسادة من اللباد أو الإسفنج .
اسم المعدة	مادة التصنيع	الهدف من الاستعمال	الفئة المستعملة
أفرول ومرايل	1- اسبست مطلي بالألمنيوم
2- الجلد
3- القماش
4- البلاستيك المرن
5- مرايل الاسبست	الوقاية من الحرارة
الوقاية من الحرارة
الوقاية من الأتربة والأوساخ
الوقاية من الكيماويات والسوائل
الوقاية من مخاطر الحرارة	رجال الإطفاء وصهر المعادن
عمال الصهر واللحام
الورش المختلفة
عمال الصناعات الكيماوية
عمال صهر المعادن وأمام ألأفران

2- معدات حماية الرأس
لحماية الرأس من الأجســام الصلبة التي قد تسقط فوقها أو اصطدامها بالمــواد والأجهــزة ، تستخدم القبعات ( خوذات ) والتي يوجد منها أنواع كثيرة تعتمد على المواد الداخلة في تركيبها ونوعية المخاطر المحتمل وقوعها وكذلك ملائمتها لحجم الرأس ، فغالبيتها يقاوم الصدمات وبعضها يقاوم الحرارة والمواد الكيماوية كالأحماض والقلويات والمذيبات والزيوت وغيرها .
في الأعمال الميكانيكية وأعمال الإنشاءات والكهرباء وفي المناجم وغيرها من الأعمال التي يخشى عندها تساقط المواد والعدد أو أجزاء الآلات التي عادة ما تكون على ارتفاع عالي ، تستخدم الخوذة الواقية للرأس .
شروط ومواصفات خاصة لابد أن تتوافر في واقيات الرأس:
- تصنع الخوذات من مواد خفيفة لكنها مقاومة للصدمات بحيث لا تشكل ثقلاً على الرأس . 
- لكي تكون فعالة في توفير الحماية فإنها مزودة من الداخل بحامل مرن يمكن ضبطه بما يريح الرأس ، ويوجد بين الحامل والغلاف الخارجي للخوذة مسافة حوالي 2 سم حتى يكون الغلاف الخارجي الصلب للخوذة بعيداً عن الرأس عند التعرض لجسم صلب. وحينئذ يمكن حماية الرأس من انتقال تأثير الصدمة . وتتصل نهايات الحامل بإطار داخلي مرن يستقر حول الرأس ، وعموماً يعتبر الإطار مع الحامل بمثابة ماص للصدمات.
- يجب أن تكون الخوذة مزودة بسير جلدي يمكن تثبيتها بواسطته أثناء لبسها حتى لا تكون عرضة للسقوط خصوصاً عند العمل بأماكن مرتفعة مثل أعمال البناء.
- أن تكون المواد المصنعة منها الخوذة لها القدرة على العزل الكهربائي .
- أن لا تسمح بنفاذ السوائل من خلالها .
- في أماكن العمل ذات المخاطر المزدوجة والتي تكون الضجيج وأحداً منها يجب أن يسمح تصميم الخوذة بتركيب واقيات الضجيج عليها.
- في الأماكن التي يتعرض فيها العمال لمخاطر الحرارة المنخفضة ، يجب أن تحتوي الخوذة على مادة من الصوف بداخلها بالإضافة إلى غطاء للرقبة يركب تحت الخوذة مباشرة .
- إمكانية تركيب وسائل ألإنارة على الخوذة عند الأ‘عمال في المناطق المظلمة مثل الأنفاق والمناجم .
- الخوذة التي تستخدم لوقاية الرأس عند الإعمال التي يصدر عنها انطلاق أجزاء معدنية أو كيماوية إلى الوجه يجب أن يسمح تصميمها بتركيب واقيات وجه البلاستيك الشفاف .
- واقيات للوجه تركب على الخوذ للوقاية من الضوء المبهر في أعمال صهر المعادن ، اللحام ، القطع بالأكسجين ، لا بد لهذه الخوذ أن تكون مقاومة لهذه المواد وأن لا تتأثر بها .
- يجب تمييز القبعات المخصصة لكل فئة من العمال بلون محدد على حسب طبيعة العمل .
- يجب توفير أغطية رأس تغطى شعر السيدات كاملاً وتوفر الحماية لهن بالإضافة إلى أنه يجب أن كون مناسبة من حيث الشكل .
اسم المعدة	مادة التصنيع	الهدف من الاستعمال	الفئة المستعملة
القبعة ( الخوذة)	
1- البلاستيك
2- الفيبر جلاس
3- البلاستيك الخفيف
4- البلاستيك المقوى بشبك فولاذي
5- الألمنيوم العاكس للحرارة
6- النحاس
7- القطن	الوقاية من:
سقوط المواد الثقيلة والحادة
الحرارة وسقوط المواد الساخنة
الصدمات الخفيفة
سقوط المواد والاصطدام بها 
الحرارة وأشعة الشمس
اللهب والحرارة 
الوقاية من البرد	
التنقيب عن المعادن
الكهرباء والإنشاءات
الأماكن الضيقة والمغلقة
الأعمال الإنشائية والتركيبات
البترول والإنشاءات
رجال الإطفاء
عمال الإنشاءات في الشتاء

3- معدات حماية السمع


----------



## خيري الشريف (7 يونيو 2010)

3- معدات حماية السمع
تستخدم معدات حماية السمع ( سدادات أو أغطية للأذن ) للوقاية من التأثيرات السلبية الضارة للضجيج على الجهاز السمعي وعلى الجسم بشكل عام، حيث تعمل هذه المعدات على خفض مستوى الضجيج إلى الحد الذي يعتبر فيه آماناً ( الحد المسوح به 85 ديسبل )
- سدادات الأذن
تعمل سدادات ألأذن على خفض مستوى الضجيج ـ وتصنع من الدائن المعالج كيميائياً ( مطاط أو بلاستيك ) أو من القطن الممزوج بالمشع. ويشترط في سدادات ألأذن أن تنطبق تماماً بالأذنين الخارجية حتى لا يسمح بمرور الهواء إليها.
- أغطية الأذن
تستعمل أغطية الأذن بحيث تغطي الأذنين بإحكام وتستخدم في الأماكن ذات الضجيج العالي ، مثل المطارات ومحطات القوى الكهربائية ، وبأماكن التدريب على إطلاق النيران من الأسلحة المختلفة ، واختبار المفرقعات وما شابه ذلك .
شروط ومواصفات خاصة لابد أن تتوافر في واقيات السمع:
- يجب إجراء القياسات لمستوى الضجيج بمكان العمل وإجراء تحليل الصوت الذي يصدر عنه لمعرفة مقدار تردده حتى نتمكن من اختيار نوع الوسيلة المناسبة للحماية .
- اختيار أكثر من نوع لسدادات الأذن أو أغطية الأذن التي تناسب مستوى الضجيج في موقع العمل وعرضها على العمال لاختيار الوسيلة التي تؤمن لهم الراحة عند الاستخدام .
- يجب التنبيه على العمال بضرورة تطهير سدادات الأذن المصنوعة من الدائن قبل استخدامها ، لكي لا يتسبب عنه أضرار مثل التهابات الأذن .

4- معدات حماية الجهاز التنفسي
تختلف وسائل وقاية الجهاز التنفسي حسب نوعية الملوثات ، وهي قد تكون في صورة أتربة أو غازات أو أبخرة أو أدخنة التي قد يتعرض لها العاملون في بيئات العمل المختلفة والتي تسبب لهم تليف أو تحجر رئوي أو التسمم نتيجة لاستنشاق الأبخرة الملوثة ، أو الوفاة لاستنشاق الغازات السامة. وهذه المعدات تكون على هيئة كمامات وأقنعة توضع على الوجه بحيث يغطي الفم والأنف أو الوجه بأكمله ومنها ما يغطي الرأس بالكامل . وقد يكون القناع أو الكمامة جزء من بدلة عمل كاملة أو منفصل عنها . وتصمم هذه المعدات بطريقة تلائم نوع المخاطر وتحمي الجهاز التنفسي من ملوثات هواء بيئة العمل ( غازات سامة وخانقة ذات التراكيز المختلفة ، الأبخرة والأدخنة والأـربة ) وذلك عن طريق تأمين الهواء النقي اللازم لعملية التنفس وتصفية الهواء من الملوثات الضارة . وتختلف أنواع وأشكال واقيات الجهاز التنفسي باختلاف نوع وطبيعة العمل وأماكن التلوث وهي كالتالي:-
كمامات الأتربة ( قناع ) Dust Masks
تستخدم في حالة تداول المواد التي في صورة أتربة كيماوية دقيقة وهي عبارة عن مرشحات من القطن والشاش أو الإسفنج يمكن تثبيتها وفكها بسهولة عند اللزوم فتمنع وصول الأتربة إلى الأنف ويصل الهواء إلى الجهاز التنفسي نظيفاً .

الجهاز الواقي الكيماوي Chemical Cartridge Respirator
يستخدم هذا القناع لوقاية الجهاز التنفسي من الأبخرة والغازات الضارة، ويمكن إيجاز عمل القناع في أنه يحتوي مادة كيماوية تتميز بقدرتها على امتصاص الكميات المحدودة من الملوثات الضارة ، أما إذا كانت كمية الملوثات كبيرة ويتم التعرض لها فترة طويلة فإنه يمكن استخدام ( كمامة كانيستر ) ويمكن أن تزود هذه الكمامة بقناع واقي لحماية الوجه والعينين . وهذا الجهاز غير مناسب في الأماكن المغلقة مثل خزانات المذيبات العضوية. ويمكن استخدامه في أماكن غير مغلقة ، ومن المواد التي يمكن استخدامها في هذه الأجهزة كمادة امتصاص ( الكربون النشط ) في شكل مسحوق.

الكمامات الشاملة All Service Masks 
وهذا النوع يمكن استخدامه للوقاية من مختلف الملوثات مثل الأبخرة والغازات والأدخنة وهي مناسبة للوقاية من أول أكسيد الكربون، وهي مزودة بوسيلة لتوضيح الوقت الزمني عند الاستخدام .

أجهزة التزويد بالهواء Supplied Air Respirator
يوجد منه أنواع نذكر منها ما يلي :-
- جهاز الوقاية الهوائي Air Line Respirator
يتصل الجهاز بخرطوم لتوصيل الهواء المضغوط بدرجة معينة ويستخدم في حالة التعرض لتركيزات ضئيلة من الملوثات .
- الخوذة والقناع الكاشط
يستخدم هذا النوع في أعمال تنظيف المعادن بالرمال وصقل أسطح الزجاج بالتيارات الهوائية المحملة بالرمال وغيرها من العمليات التي يتعرض فيها العاملون لتأثير الرمال .
- أجهزة التنفس الكاملة Full Face Masks
تستخدم هذه الأجهزة في حالة التعرض للغازات السامة أو الحاجة غلى الأكسجين مثل أعمال الغوص . ويحتوي الجهاز على اسطوانة أكسجين بوزن مناسب مزود بصمام تحكم ووسيلة للتنفس، كما تحتوي على خرطوشة ( اسطوانة صغيرة ) بها مادة كيماوية لامتصاص ثاني أكسيد الكربون الناتج من عملية التنفس .

كمامات ورقية وقطنية
تستخدم في صناعة الإنشاءات والنسيج والصناعات الخشبية ، للوقاية من الأتربة والأبخرة التي تزيد عن ( 3 ) ميكرون .

5- معدات حماية اليدين
تستخدم في هذه الحالة القفازات Gloves المتنوعة وتختلف أنواع القفازات حسب نوعية التعرض للملوثات الضارة وغيرها من المخاطر المختلفة التي تتعرض لها اليدين كونهما الوسيلة المباشرة التي يتم العمل بواسطتها. ففي حالة التعرض للأجسام الصلبة التي تسبب أضراراً بالأيدي نتيجة الاحتكاك بها فإنه يمكن استخدام قفازات من القماش المبطن من الداخل بالقطن أو قفازات من الجلد الخفيف المرن التي تسمح بحركة الأصابع . ويستخدم هذا النوع عمال المخازن وفي أعمال الشحن والتفريغ بوجه عام بالإضافة إلى التعرض لأجسام مدببة .
وفي حالة التعرض للحرارة فإنه يمكن استخدام القفازات المرنة والمصنوعة من مواد مقاومة للحرارة مثل الاسبستوس أو بعض أنواع الجلد مثل أعمال اللحام وصهر المعادن .
وفي حالة التعرض لمواد كيماوية مثل العمل بالمختبرات الكيماوية فإنه يمكن استخدام قفازات بلاستيك خفيفة مقاوم للكيماويات.
وفي حالة التعرض لتأثير كيمياويات خطرة مثل الأحماض والقلويات فإنه يمكن استخدام قفازات من المطاط بطول مناسب لحماية الأذرع أيضاً .
وفي حالة العمل بالكهرباء فإنه يمكن استخدام قفازات عازلة للكهرباء ، والتي تصنع من المطاط الخالي من الكربون ، ولكل قفاز قدرة محددة على العزل الكهربائي . ويلخص الجدول التالي بعض أنواع القفازات:-

المعدة	مادة التصنيع	الهدف من الاستعمال	الفئة المستعملة
القفازات	القماش	الوقاية من الأوساخ	للاستعمال العام
الجلود	الوقاية من الأطراف الحادة	لنقل المواد ذات الأطراف الحادة
البلاستيك	الوقاية من المواد الكيماوية	صناعة الكيماويات
الصوف والقطن	الوقاية من الجروح والخدش	الإنشاءات 
المطاط	الوقاية من الكهرباء والبيولوجية	عمال الكهرباء
الاسبست أو الامينت	الوقاية من الحرارة	عمال الصهر واللحام
الجلود ذات النسيج الفولاذي	التأثيرات الميكانيكية	عمال تشكيل المعادن بالضغط
القماش القطني	الاهتزازات	العاملون على الآلات الرجاجة


----------



## خيري الشريف (7 يونيو 2010)

6- معدات حماية القدمين
لحماية القدمين من خطر سقوط المواد عليها أو تعرضها للاصطدام بالمواد ، تستخدم الأحذية الواقية المصنوعة بمواصفات خاصة تلائم طبيعة المخاطر المتواجدة في أماكن العمل المختلفة .
أنواع الأحذية الوافية
- الأحذية المصنوعة من الجلد الطبيعي أو الصناعي المقوى بمقدمة فولاذية لحماية القدم من سقوط المواد عليها، ويصمم النعل بحيث يحتوي على طبقة فولاذية للوقاية عند السير على الأجزاء الحادة والواخزة من وصول هذه الأجزاء للقدم . ويستخدمها العاملون بورش الحدادة والنجارة وتشكيل المعادن .

- أحذية مانعة للتزحلق : مصنوعة من الجلد ذات أرضيات تمنع الانزلاق والسقوط خاصة في أماكن العمل التي تتلوث بها الأرضيات والممرات بالزيوت والشحوم وغيرها من السوائل .

- أحذية ذات ساق طويلة أو توضع بداخلها واقية جلدية تغطي الساق ، تستخدم في أماكن العمل التي يتواجد فيها أجسام معدنية متناثرة على الأرض .

- أحذية تصنع من مادة ألأمينيت ومغطى بالكامل من الجلد مع واقية لحماية الساقين ، وتستخدم للحماية من سقوط مواد حارقة أو منصهرة على القدم وتعمل واقية الساق لحمايته من طرطشة المواد المعدنية المنصهرة .والتي تستخدم لوقاية العاملين بالمسابك. 
- أحذية مصنوعة من المطاط الصناعي أو الطبيعي أو من مادة البلاستيك المقاوم للتآكل ، وتستخدم لحماية القدمين من تأثير الأحماض والمحاليل والسوائل والزيوت والشحوم ، وتفحص هذه الأحذية بشكل دوري للتأكد من سلامتها وعدم نفاذيتها .

- أحذية عازلة للتيار الكهربائي وتختلف قدرة الحذاء على العزل الكهربائي فبعضها يمكن استخدامه عند العمل في معدات كهربائية يصل جدها إلى ( 550 ) فولت والبعض الأخر يمكن استخدامه عند العمل بمعدات كهربائية يصل جهدها إلى ( 1000 ) فوت أو أكثر وكلما ذات قدرة الحذاء على العزل الكهربائي كان سعره أعلى ، وغالباً تصنع هذه الأحذية من المطاط الخالي من الكربون مع بعض الإضافات الأخرى وعادة تكون خالية من المسامير تماماً .

7- معدات حماية الوجه والعينين
وهي عبارة عن أقنعة بلاستيكية أو معدنية أو نظارات زجاجية تستخدم لحماية الوجه والعينين من الأجزاء المتطايرة والأشعة ومن طرطشة المواد الساخنة والحارقة وكذلك حماية العينين والوجه من الغازات والأبخرة والأدخنة والأتربة المنطلقة من العمليات الصناعية المختلفة . ويبين الجدول التالي نماذج من المعدات المستخدمة لحماية الوجه والعينين .

المعدة	مادة التصنيع	الهدف من الاستعمال	الفئة المستعملة
النظارات	البلاستيك الشفاف	احماية العينين من تطاير الغبار والأجسام الدقيقة	صناعة الأخشاب
البلاستيك المقاوم للحرارة والخدش	حماية العينين من تطاير الشرر والأجسام الدقيقة الساخنة	عمليات اللحام
الواقيات	البلاستيك الشفاف	الوقاية من الرايش المتطاير بسرعة بطيئة وأحجام صغيرة	عمليات الخراطة والجلخ
الشبك المعدني والفولاذي	الوقاية من نطاير الأجسام المعدنية ذات الأحجام الكبيرة وبسرعة عالية	الصناعات المعدنية
الفيبرجلاس أو مواد معدنية عاكسة للحرارة	الحماية من الحرارة العالية والإشعاعات وطرطشة المواد المنصهرة	اللحام والقطع المعدني باستخدام الاكسي استلين وعمليات السكب والصهر

8- أحزمة الأمان
تستخدم هذه الأحزمة لوقاية العمال من مخاطر السقوط من أماكن مرتفعة مثل عمال البناء وغيرهم ممن يستدعي طبيعة عملهم الصعود إلى أماكن عالية .
ويستخدم لذلك أحزمة مزودة بوسيلة تثبيت بجسم العامل ووسيلة تثبيت أخرى يتم تثبيتها بجسم ثابت بمكان العمل .

9- الوقاية من درجات الحرارة المنخفضة
يوجد أنواع من الملابس الواقية المصنعة بوسائل علمية لتقاوم درجات الحرارة الأقل من الصفر ، وتستخدم هذه الملابس في ألاماكن شديدة البرودة ، وهي مصنوعة من النايلون مع البوليستر المعزول كلياً . كما تتميز بخفتها وسهولة استخدامها بالإضافة إلى وقاية الجسم كاملاً بما فيه الرأس .
خطة إدارة الأزمات والإخلاء في حالات الطوارئ
إن مواجهة الأزمات والحالات الطارئة سواء بالاستعداد لها أو توقعها أو التعامل معها إذا ما حدثت يضع على كاهل وحدة السلامة والصحة المهنية بالوزارة العبء الأكبر في هذا المجال لضمان توفير الحماية الشاملة للأفراد والمنشآت ، لذلك كان لزاما عليهاً إعداد خطة شاملة لمواجهة الكوارث والحالات الطارئة التي قد تتعرض لها منشآت ومدارس الوزارة ، تتضمن كيفية إخلاء تلك المباني والمدارس من شاغليها في الحالات الطارئة واتخاذ كافة الإجراءات اللازمة لتأمين سلامتهم وكفالة الطمأنينة والاستقرار والأمن لهم ، وسوف نستعرض في هذا الدليل مجموعة من التعليمات والإرشادات الواجب تنفيذها لضمان نجاح عمليات الإخلاء في حالات الطوارئ .

أولاً : أهداف الخطة 
تستهدف خطة مواجهة الأزمات والحالات الطارئة بمباني الوزارة والمدارس ما يلي :-
إخلاء المباني والمدارس من شاغليها فور سماع جرس إنذار الحريق وذلك بتوجههم إلى نقاط التجمع المحددة سلفاً بكل مبنى أو مدرسة .
تشكيل وتدريب فريق إدارة الأزمات والحالات الطارئة بكل مبنى أو مدرسة وتحديد الواجبات والمهام المنوطة بكل منها لتكون بمثابة إطار عام لتنفيذ خطط الإخلاء ومكافحة الحرائق وعمليات الإنقاذ ودليلاً مرشداً في سبيل حماية الأفراد بالتنسيق والتعاون مع إدارة الدفاع المدني والحريق ووزارة الصحة .
 السيطرة على الخطر ومنع انتشار الحرائق والعمل على تقليل الخسائر الناجمة عنها بالقدر الكافي من خلال استخدام الوسائل الفعالة لمكافحة الحرائق .

ثانياً : عناصر خطة الإخلاء
متطلبات نجاح خطة مواجهة الأزمات والحالات الطارئة تعتمد بشكل أساسي على فريق إدارة الأزمة ومدى تدريبه على كيفية اكتشاف إشارات الإنذار بالأزمة واتخاذ الإجراءات الوقائية والمواجهة الفعلية واحتواء الضرر وتعتمد أيضاً على الوسائل والمعدات المتوفرة ودليل التعليمات التي تنظم أسلوب تنفيذ الخطة ويمكن تصنيفها إلى :-
1- واجبات فريق إدارة الأزمات:-
يتم تشكيل فريق إدارة الأزمة من شاغلي المبنى أو المدرسة وتكليف أعضائه بالواجبات التالية :-
إرشاد شاغلي المدرسة أو المبنى إلى طريق مسالك الهروب ومخارج الطوارئ ونقاط التجمع .
 نقل الوثائق والأشياء ذات القيمة .
تقديم الإسعافات الأولية ورفع الروح المعنوية لشاغلي المبنى أو المدرسة وبخاصة الطلاب .
 مكافحة الحرائق ومساعدة فرق الإطفاء والإنقاذ والصحة .

2- واجبات المدرسين والمدرسات والطلاب والموظفين في حالات الطوارئ:-
التحلي بالهدوء وعدم الارتباك .
إيقاف العمل فوراً .
قطع التيار الكهربائي عن المكان .
عدم استخدام المصاعد الكهربائية .
التوجه إلى نقاط التجمع من خلال (مسالك الهروب ومخارج الطوارئ ) .
 التنبيه على الطلاب بعدم الركض أو تجاوز زملائهم حتى لا تقع إصابات بينهم .
لا تجازف ولا تخاطر بحياتك ولا ترجع إلى المبنى مهما كانت الأسباب إلا بعد أن يؤذن لك بذلك من المسئولين .

3- كيفية التصرف في حالة الحريق:- 
كسر زجاج إنذار الحريق لتشغيله . 
إبلاغ غرفة المطافئ فوراً على الرقم ( الطوارئ ) .
مكافحة الحريق إذا أمكن باستخدام أقرب مطفأة مناسبة لنوع الحريق كما يأتي :-
- اسحب مسمار الأمـــان بالمطفـأة . 
- وجه فوهة المطفأة إلى مكـان الحريق . 
- اضغط على المقبض لتشغيل المطفـأة . 
تأكد أن المكان الذي تقف فيه لا يشكل خطورة عليك وأنه باستطاعتك الهروب إذا انتشر الحريق . 

4- واجبات فرق مكافحة الحرائق في المدارس ومباني الوزارة:-
تحديد مكان الحرائق من خلال ملاحظة اللوحة التوضيحية لنظام إنذار الحريق .
القيام بمكافحة الحــريق بوسائل الإطفاء المتوفرة بالمبنى أو المدرسة ( مطفآت الماء ذات اللون الأحمر – مطفآت ثاني أكسيد الكربون ذات اللون الأسود ) .
التأكد من غلق النوافذ والأبواب وذلك لمنع انتشار الحريق بباقي مكونات المبنى .
التعاون مع الفرق المتخصصة التابعة لإدارة الدفاع المدني والحريق بإرشادهم إلى موقع الحريق ونوعه وأجهزة ووسائل الإطفاء المتوفرة .

5- واجبات رؤساء الأقسام والوحدات بكافة الإدارات والمدارس:-
التأكد من إغلاق الأبواب والنوافذ فيما عدا المخارج المخصصة لعمليات الإخلاء .
التأكد من فصل التيار الكهربائي .
الإشراف على عمليات الإخلاء .
التأكد من عمليات الاتصال بالجهات المختصة ( الدفاع المدني – وزارة الصحة ) .
التأكد من وصول الفرق المتخصصة لإدارة الدفاع المدني والحريق . 
التوجه إلى نقطة التجمع للتأكد من وجود جميع العاملين وعدم تخلف أي منهم داخل المبنى .

6- مسئوليات ومهام مدراء المدارس والإدارات بالوزارة:-
التأكد من أن جميع شاغلي المبنى على دارية تامة بمسالك الهروب وأن تكون لديهم الألفة على استخدامها .
التأكد من أن جميع الأبواب المركبة على مخارج الطوارئ والممرات المؤدية إليها مفتوحة طيلة فترات الدوام الرسمي وأن تكون سهلة الفتح للخارج ( اتجاه اندفاع الأشخاص ).
التأكد من خلو كافة مسالك الهروب من العوائق وأن تكون واضحة تماماً لشاغلي المبنى أو المدرسة ومثبت عليها اللوحات الإرشادية الدالة عليها .

7- واجبات الحراس:-
تأمين المبنى وحفظ النظام .
منع دخول أي أفراد غير المختصين داخل المبنى .
منع خروج أحد من البوابة الرئيسية لمباني الوزارة إلى أن تنتهي عمليات الإخلاء والسيطرة على الأزمة وانتهاء الحالة الطارئة .
انتظار الفرق المتخصصة من رجال الدفاع المدني وإرشادهم لموقع الحريق .

ثالثاً : الوسائل والمعدات المطلوب توافرها بالمدارس ومباني الوزارة
إن توفير الوسائل والمعدات اللازمة لمواجهة الكوارث والأزمات ( نقطة التجمع - لوحات إرشادية - أجهزة إطفاء وإنذار - إسعافات أولية ) تلعب دور كبير بصورة مباشرة في الحد من الخسائر الناجمة عن الأزمة لذلك كان من الضروري التأكد من توافر البنود التالية :-
 يجب تحديد نقاط التجمع الخاصة بكل مبنى أو مدرسة .
التأكد من توافر أجهزة المكافحة الأولية لجميع أنواع الحرائق وأن تكون صالحة للاستخدام الفوري .
التأكد من توافر الأدوية والمهمات والأدوات الطبية اللازمة لعمليات الإسعافات الأولية .
التأكد من توافر مخارج وأبواب الطوارئ الكافية وكافة اللوحات الإرشادية التي تسهل عمليات الإخلاء وتدل شاغلي المبنى على مسالك الهروب ومخارج الطوارئ ونقاط التجمع .


----------



## خيري الشريف (7 يونيو 2010)

رابعاً : التجارب والاختبارات
إعداد سيناريو للازمة والبدء في تنفيذه باستخدام نقاط الإنذار المبكر ومراقبة ردة الفعل للفرق المشكلة لإدارة الأزمة وسلوك وتصرفات شاغلي المبنى أو المدرسة وذلك من خلال التنسيق المباشر بين الجهات المختصة بالوزارة والجهات المعنية بالدولة مثل الدفاع المدني والحريق ووزارة الصحة .. الخ .

خامساً : تقييم النتائــــــــــج 
تحليل وتقييم مستوى أداء فريق إدارة الأزمة والأخطاء التي وقعت للوقوف على أوجه القصور بها والاستفادة مما قد يظهر من مشكلات لوضع الحلول العاجلة لها لتلافيها مستقبلاً . 

خلاصة خطة الإخلاء في حالات الطوارئ 
- عند نشوب حريق داخل موقع العمل يجب أن يكون هناك تصرف سريع وفعال وآمن للخروج من المبنى ويجب أن يكون في كل مبنى فريق معد للطوارئ يترأسه أحد الموظفين ومن مهام هذا الفريق تحديد موقع الخطر وتوجيه بقية الموظفين الى الخروج من المبنى بسرعه ومن أقرب المخارج، والتأكد من خروج الجميع قبل مغادرتها المبنى، ومن ثم التجمع في منطقة التجمع المتفق عليها مسبقاً والتأكد من وجود الجميع، ولايسمح بعدها لأحد بالرجوع الى موقع الخطر الا بعد الأذن من الشخص المسؤول. وذلك بعد التأكد من عدم وجود مخاطر.

- في حالة الطوارئ على كل شخص في المبنى أن يكون سريعاً في إستجابته ويؤمن منطقتة قبل الخروج منها مثل إطفاء الأجهزة وإغلاق إسطوانات الغاز.

- من الضروري وجود خطة واضحة وسهلة للأخلاء أثناء حوادث الحريق ولايكتفى بوجودها بل يجب أن يدرب عليها جميع العاملين.

- كما يجب إن تحتوي الخطه على رسم للموقع يبين فيه مواقع الأبواب والشبابيك والممرات والسلالم. مع ملاحظة أن المصاعد الكهربائيه قد تأخذك الى موقع النار بدلاً من الهروب منها بالاضافة الى أمكانية تأخرها بالحريق فتكون حبيساً فيها.

- يجب الا توضع هذه المصاعد ضمن الخطة مطلقاً ولابد من دراسة الحاجة الى وجود سلم خارجي للإخلاء اذا كان المبنى متعدد الأدوار ، والتأكد من أن المسار الذي يتخذ للأخلاء سليم وآمن وخال مما يعيق سرعة الحركة. وان تكون الشبابيك سهلة الفتح.

- يجب ان تشمل الخطة طريقتين ( على الأقل ) للاخلاء من كل مكتب خاصة المواقع التي يكثر فيها عدد العمال. مع تحديد موقع للتجمع للتأكد من وجود الجميع بدون إصابات ولابد أن يوضح في الخطة أرقام هواتف أقسام الأطفاء والعياده والأمن يجب أن تكون معلومه لدى الجميع، ومكتوبه في موقع بارز كي لاتنسى لاستخدامها عند الحاجه.

- اذا كان الشخص في وضعيه تمنعه من مغادرة المبنى نظراً لمحاصرة النار فعليه أن يلجأ الى مكتب له نافذه الى الخارج ويغلق الباب جيداً ويحاول وضع قطعة قماش حول الباب كي لاينفذ الدخان اليه ويقف بجانب النافذه ويطلب المساعده.

*مع تحياتي : خيري عبد الحليم عبد الحي الشريف
بنغازي - ليبيا
مركز المظلة لمنظومات الإطفاء والسلامة المهنية
[email protected]
نلتقي في مشاركة جديدة إن شاء الله*


----------



## خيري الشريف (7 يونيو 2010)

المحاضرة الاولى : 14 فبراير 2009 :
نظريه الاشتعال
1 – مادة قابله للاشتعال : مادة سائله , مادة غازية , مادة صلبه
2 –أكسجين جوى من 15% الى 21 % : لان الاكسجين ممكن يزيد صناعى أو يقل صناعى ولو زاد عن 21 % صناعى أو قل عن 15 % صناعى لايحدث أشتعال وهذا كله يكون قبل قيام النار ولكن بعد قيام التار تكون من العناصر 
المؤثرة لزيادة أشتعال النار .
3 – درجة حرارة كافيه لتوصيل المادة الى درجة الاشتعال : مثل ( عود كبريت مشتعل , شرارة كهرباء , ولاعه ) .
نظريه الاطفاء
1 – العزل : عزل الجسم السليم عن الجسم المشتعل ( تجويع النار ) .
2 – الخنق : عزل الهواء عن النار بوسيله من وسائل الاطفاء وهى " المادة الرغويه " فى 
الحرائق الملتهبه والصادرة من البترول ومشتقاته .
3 – التبريد : بواسطه المياه فى الحرائق العاديه والصادرة من : خشب , ورق , قطن .
أنواع الحرائق
1 - الحريق العادى : وصادر من أشتعال جميع المواد الصلبه مثل : خشب , قطن , ورق , أقمشه . 
وسيله الإطفاء : المياة , لان المياة تمتص درجة الحرارة .

2 - الحريق الملتهب : وصادر من أشتعال البترول ومشتقاته , وكذلك من الكحوليات والزيوت النباتيه .
وسيله الإطفاء : المادة الرغويه ( لاستخدام وسيله الخنق ) .
ولا تصلح المياه للاطفاء هنا , لان كثافه المياه أثقل من كثافه البترول فالنار تزيد , ولابد من معرفه أن المادة ذاتها لاتشتعل 
و إنما الذى يشتعل هى الابخرة المتصاعدة من البترول ومشتقاته أو الكحوليات أو الزيوت النباتيه .
كيفيه الإطفاء : 1 - يقف رجل الاطفاء فى إتجاة الريح , بمعنى أن يكون الريح خلفة وفى ظهرة .
2 - خرطوم المادة الرغويه يضرب فى الجدار المقابل للبرميل المشتعل .
3 - أما إذا كانت النار على الارض يكون الإطفاء بالرمال .
‏3 - حريق الكهرباء : وصادر من أشتعال التركيبات الكهربائيه والمواتير , وأى جهاز يعمل بالكهرباء .
وسيله الإطفاء : أولآ : وأهم من أى شئ وقبل كل شيئ نفصل أو نعزل التيارالكهربائى فوراً.

ثانياً - نستخدم وسيلة من الثلاث وسائل الآتيه : ثانى أكسيد الكربون , أو البودرة , أو الرمال .
كيفيه الإطفاء : لابد أن نتأكد من أن المكان الذى به حريق ليس به كهرباء ونتأكد من ذلك من خلال شكل ولون النار المشتعله , فأذا كانت لون النار المشتعله زرقاء أو خضراء وكان الدخان المتصاعد من اللهب لونه أبيض هنا يوجد فى مكان الحريق كهرباء وبالتالى لابد من عزلها أو فصلها على الفور , ونبدأ نتعامل مع النار المشتعله على هذا الأساس .أما إذا كانت النار المشتعله لونها حمراء , والدخان المصاعد من اللهب لونة أسود هنا لا يوجد كهرباء , وهنا نتعامل مع النار المشتعله على هذا الأساس .
ملاحظة هامه : إن أى آلة تعمل بالكهرباء تحتفظ بشحنه بالكهرباء بداخلهوذلك بعد فصل التيار الكهربائى عنها ولذلك لاتستخدم المياة فى الاطفاء أو المادة الرغويه "لان أساسها مياه " عند قيام حرائق الكهرباء .
الى هنا أنتهت المحاضرةالاولى الاولى

المحاضرة الثانيه : 15 فبراير 2009 :
إذا حدثت الحرائق الثلاثه فى مكان واحد يتم التعامل مع الحريق بالطريقه التاليه :
أولاً - أذا كان الحريق بداخل شقه مثلاً : 1 – فصل الكهرباء بمكان الحريق على الفور .
2 – إستخدام المياه للإطفاء .
ثانياً - إذا كان الحريق بداخل سيارة : نستخدم البـــــودرة فقط , ولا نستخدم المياه فى إطفاء 
حريق السيارة على الاطلاق , وكذلك ممنوع منعا باتاً 
إستخدام المادة الرغويه فى إطفاء حريق السيارة .
ملاحظة هامه : البودرة تستخدم فى إطفاء أربعه أنواع من الحرائق وهى : الحرائق العاديه , 
وحرائق الكهرباء , والحرائق الملتهبه , والحرائق الكيماويه . 
4 - حريق الكيماويات : وهى الحرائق الصادرة فى شركات الأدويه والصيدليات .
وممنوع منعاً باتاً إطفاءها بالمياه أو المادة الرغويه أو ثانى أكسيد الكربون , لا،ن أى منهم يحدث تفاعل كيماوى مع المواد الكيماويه مما يزيد من درجه الحرارة , الامر الذى يزيد النار أشتعالاً .
وسيله الإطفاء : بالبـــــــــــــــودرة .
5 - حريق المعادن : وهى الحرائق الصادرة من أشتعال القطع المعدنية مثل :
الحديد , والنحاس , و الالمونيوم .
وحريق المعادن يقصد به الانصهار وليس الاشتعال .
وممنوع منعاً باتاً إطفاءها بالمياه أو المادة الرغويه أو ثانى أكسيد الكربون .
وسيله الإطفاء : مادة الجرافيت والبديل لها هى : الرمال .
الحرائق الاضافيه
1 - حريق ذات الطبع الخاص : ( وهو الحريق الصادر عن أوراق مهمه جداً كاوراق البنكنوت " 
النقود الورقيه " )
وهنا ممنوع إستخدام المياه فى عمليه الإطفاء ولكن نستخدم فقط البــــــودرة .
2-حريق الإشتعال الذاتى : أى يتم الاشتعال بدون مصدر حرارة خارجيه ولكن يكون الاشتعال ناتج عن عدم توافر شروط الامن الصناعى فى المخازن , ولان عدم وجود مصادر جيدة للتهويه يؤدى الى تعفن المخزون , ويتولد عن هذا التعفن توالد وتكاثر البكتيريا , ممايؤدى الى أرتفاع درجة الحرارة بالمخزن , الأمر الذى يؤدى الى أشتعال الحرائق , ولذلك يجب أن يراعى عند وضع أيه مواد بداخل المخازن سواء كانت مواد غذائيه أو غيرها توافر 
شروط الامن الصناعى الآتيه :
1- وجود طبالى خشب على الأرض .
2- المخزون يكون بعيد عن الحائط بمسافه نصف متر .
3 - وجود ممرات واسعه لحريه حركه مستخدم المخزن وكذلك لرجل الأمن الصناعى وكذلك يستفاد منها للتهويه . 
4 - يوجد مسافه نصف متر تقريباً بين السقف والمخزون أيضا لابعاد المخزون عن الرطوبه والحرارة الصادرة من 
سقف المخزن .
5 - أجهزة إطفاء خاصه بالمخزون الداخلى مثال ذلك : 
•إذا كان مخزن للقطن أو للورق يكون الاطفاء بالماء ولذلك لابد من توافر شبكه مواسير مياة داخليه بالمخزن .
•أما أذا كان مخزن مواد كيماويه لابد أن يكون به شبكه للمواد الرغويه تشبه تماما شبكة مواسير المياه بمخزن القطن 
أوالورق .
•أما أذا كان مخزن للجهزة الكهربائيه أو الالكترونيه تكون وسيله الاطفاء بالبودرة , والرمال , وثانى أكسيد الكربون , ولذلك لابد من توافرهما بكثافه داخل مخزن الادوات الكهربائيه أو الالكترونيه, وبجوار بعضهما بشكل يسهل إستخدامهما بسهوله ويسر سواء لرجل الامن الصناعى أو رجل الاطفاء .

أنبوبه البوتجاز
أختبارات الانبوبه
1 – نزع الغطاء البلاستيك .
2 – أجراء أختبار مبدئى : عن طريق رغوة الصابون أو الرابسو , وممنوع إجراء 
إختبار بالكبريت , فأذا حدثت فقاقيع تعتبر الانبوبه فاسدة ولاتصلح للاستخدام .
3 – بعد تركيب المنظم والخرطوم : نفتح الانبوبه بدون تشغيل البوتجاز وإجراء 
الاختبار عن طريق رغوة الصابون أو الرابسو أيضاً , فأذا كانت الفقاقيع فى المنظم نركب له جلدة ونضغط عليه سنه صغيرة بالمفتاح البلدى أو أذا كان تالف نستبدله بمنظم آخر جديد , وأذا كانت الفقاقيع فى الخرطوم نبدل الخرطوم بآخر جديد على الفور .
أحتياطيات أمن الانبوبه :
1 – لابد أن تكون إتجاة الانبوبه بنفس إتجاة لاكور البوتجاز الموجود خلف البوتجاز سواء من ناحيه اليمين أو من ناحيه 
اليسار , وذلك ليكون بعيد عن درجه حرارة فرن البوتجاز أذا وضع فى أى إتجاة آخر .
2 – عزل رطوبه الارض عن رطوبه الغاز وذلك بوضع الانبوبه على قاعدة خشبيه أو قاعدة معدنيه بعجل بلاستيك أو 
أرجل مغطاة بالكاوتش أو حتى ورق كرتون تحت الانبوبه .
3 – لابد من فتح وقفل الانبوبه مع كل أستعمال للبوتجاز لانه من الخطر ترك الانبوبه مفتوحه بعد استخدام البوتجاز .
كيف نتصرف فى حاله إشتعال الانبوبه ؟
1 - إذاكانت النار المشتعله من الانبوبه بعيدة عنا بمسافه تتراوح من 5 : 10 سم نمسك بقطعه قماش مبلله ونغلق بها الانبوبه ثم نضعها تحت حنفيه المياة .
2- إذا كانت النار المشتعله من الانبوبه ملاصقه لفتحة منظم الانبوبه هنا نحاول أن نرطب الانبوبه بالمياة بالرش عليها سواء بخرطوم مياة منزلى أو بإناء مملوء بالمياة وذلك حتى تبعد النار عن الانبوبه بنفس المسافه السابق ذكرها , ثم نغلق الانبوبه ممسكا بقطعه قماش مبلله ثم نضعها تحت حنفيه المياة أو نرشها بالخرطوم .
الغاز الطبيعى هو أخف من الهواء , وعند أشتعال النار لابد من قفل أقرب محبس للغاز 
بمكان الحريق ثم نتعامل مع النار المشتعله حسب نوعها ووسيله إطفائها .
الى هنا أنتهت المحاضرةالثانيه

المحاضرة الثالثه : 16 فبراير 2009 :
أجهزة الاطفاء اليدويه
وهى ثلاثه أنواع وهى :
الجهاز الاول : جهاز إطفاء كيماوى رغوى
ويستخدم هذا الجهاز فى إطفاء الحريق الملتهب البسيط 
والمادة الرغويه ثلاثه أنواع : 1 – يوجد فى تنك سيارة المطافى رغوة سائله لإطفاء حرائق شركات البترول . 
2 – يوجد مادة رغويه فى جهاز عالـــــــى الانتشار ويستخدم لاطفاء حرائق الناتجه عن المواد الغذائيه .
3 – مادة رغويه لجهاز يدوى { طفايـــة } .
وينقسم الى ثلاثه أجزاء :
الجزء الاول : الاسطوانه وتصنع من الصاج المتين القوى , وتجلفن من الداخل بالرصاص أو القصدير منعاً للصدأ .
الجزء الثانى : أسطوانه داخليه صغيرة مصنوعة من الفيبر أو البلاستيك ولها ثلاث فتحات .
الجزء الثالث : مجموعه غطاء الرأس من النحاس وبه : 
1 – يد لحامل الجهاز . 2– صمام فتح وقفل . 3 – مصفاة تقفل على الاسطوانه الداخليه .
عبوة الجهاز : أثنان جالون مياه ( ما يعادل 8 لتر مياة ) وهذا يمثل ¾ الاسطوانه الخارجيه وتوزع على النحو التالى : 
•( 7 ) لتر مياة تضاف اليه حوالى (750 جم )بيكربونات + مثبت العرقسوس ( مخصوص لهذه العبوة وغير صالح للاستخدام الآدمى ) , وتملى به الاسطوانه الخارجيه .
•( 1 لتر ) مياة يضاف اليه حوالى (850 جم ) كبريتات الالمونيوم وتملى به الاسطوانه الداخليه الصغيرة . 
أختبار العبوة :
يتم عمل أختبار للعبوة قبل إغلاقها , وذلك بأخذ معلقه من الاسطوانه الصغيرة + 7 ملاعق من الاسطوانه الكبيرة , فأذا حدث تفاعل كانت العبوة سليمه وتقفل الاسطوانه , واذا لم يحدث تفاعل تكون العبوه غير سليمه . وعند إجراء أختبار الصلاحيه فى أى وقت وقبل فتح مجموعه غطاء الرأس نجعل الجهاز مائلاً للامام بزاويه 45 درجه وذلك لعد إندفاع الغاز أو غطاء الرأس فى وجه المستخدم , ويتم هذا الاختبار كل ثلاثه شهور , ولكن لابد من تغيير العبوة كل سنه .
كيفيه إستعمال الجهاز : 1 - فتح الصمام .
2 - قلب الجهاز حيث تكون مجموعة الرأس لاسفل .
3 - الجهاز يعمل أوتوماتيكياً وبسرعه شديدة وتكون قوه القذف من 6 الى 8 متراً .
4 - ويكون القذف بأتجاة الريح بمعنى : أن يكون الهواء فى ظهر رجل الاطفاء وخلفه ويكون القذف فى الحائط المقابل 
للبرميل وليس أمامه .
أحجام الجهاز : يتوافر فى ثلاثه أحجام : (2) جالون , (10 ) جالون , (34 ) جالون .
الجهازالثانى : جهاز إطفاء بودرة
والبودرة عبارة عن : بودرة كيمائيه جافه .
أنواع الجهاز : يوجد ثلاثه أنواع فى أجهزة البودرة :
1 – جهاز بودرة مع ضغط الهواء ( له أمبير " عداد " ) .
2 - جهاز بودرة مع أسطوانه غاز ثانى أكسيد الكربون .
3 - جهاز بودرة مع خرطوشه هواء داخليه . 
أولاً – جهاز بودرة معضغط الهواء ( وله أمبير " عداد " ) .
وينقسم الى جزئين : الجزء الاول : أسطوانه 
الجزء الثانى : مجموعه غطاء الرأس وتتكون من :
1- يد لحامل الجهاز 2 - يد تشغيل الجهــــــــــــاز 
3 - أمبير ولو كان المؤشر على الاحمر يعتبر الجهاز فاضى , و لو كان على الاخضر يكون الجهاز مليان .
عبوة الجهازحسب حجمه : 3 , 6 , 9 , 12 كجم .

طريقه الاستخدام 
بعد فتح صمام الأمان يكون القذف فى الحرائق العاديهبطريق دائريه , أما فى الحريق الملتهب البسيط يكون القذف من البدايه مع التحريك يمين وشمال والبودرة تعمل كسح للنار . أما فى حريق الكهرباء يتم أولا فصل التيار الكهربائى ويكون الاطفاء بثانى أكسيد الكربون من أعلى اللهب وثابت وبدون تحريك اليد , أما فى حاله الاطفاء بالبودرة يكون الاطفاء من أسفل الى أعلى , أما فى الحريق الكيماوى يكون الاطفاء بالبودرة من بدايه النار الى نهايتها .
مدة الصلاحية 
للجهاز ( 5 ) سنوات أما البودرة ليس لها مدة صلاحيه , والجهاز يستخدم مرة واحده فقط , ويستخدم الجهاز معتدلا بخط مستقيم , ولكن الجهاز يمكن أن يستخدم أكثر من مرة , ولكن فى وقت واحد .
ثانياً – جهاز بودرة مع أسطوانه ثانى أكسيد الكربون
أستعمال هذا الجهاز خطأ يضرب مثل أنبوبه البوتجاز
طريق الاستعمال : 1 - فتح أسطوانه ثانى أكسيد الكربون .
2 - فوراً فى خلال 5 ثوانىأضغط على يد التشغيل مع رفــــــــــع الخرطوم لأعلى قليلاً .
3 - بعد الاستعمال نقفل أسطوانه ثانى أكسيد الكربـــــــــون وأنا مستمر فى الضغط على يدالتشغيل 
وبعد قفل الاسطــــــوانه نرفع يدى من على يد التشغيل وننظف الخرطوم بالتنفيض .
الصلاحيـــــــــه : يمكن أستخدام الجهاز أكثر من مرة فى أى وقت .
عبوة الجهـــــــاز: الجهاز اليدوى : 3 , 6 , 9 ,12 كجم .
أما أذا كان الجهاز محمول على عجل : 25 , 50 , 100 , 200 , 250 كجم . 

ثالثاً - جهاز بودرة مع خرطوشه هواء
يستخدم مرة واحدة فقط .و لحرائق السيارات
الجهازالثالث : جهاز ثانى أكسيد الكربون
إستخداماتــــــــــــــه : فى الحرائق الناتجه عن أشتعال الكهرباء .
طريقه الاستخـــدام : لابد أولا وقبل كل شئ فصل الكهرباء فى مكان الحريق وهذا الجهاز يعمل فى أى وضع " مقلوباً أو مستقيماً , أو جانباً " لانه عبوة واحدة وأسطوانه واحدة ويستخدم أكثر من مرة فى أى وقت 
أحجامــــــــــــــــــــــه : من 6 كجم , و 10 كجم , و 15 كجم , و25 كجم .
مكوناتــــــــــــــــه : 1 - أسطوانه من الحديد الصلب .
2 - مجموعه غطاء الرأس بها خرطوم كاوتش ينتهى ببشبورى مصنوع من الفيبر أو الكاوتش , وليس من المعدن وذلك لان درجه رطوبه الغاز من 60 : 80 تحت الصفر فالكاوتش أو الفيبر عازل جيد للرطو به عكس المعدن .
الى هنا أنتهت المحاضرةالثالثه


المحاضرة الرابعه 17 فبرايـــر 2009
مصــــــــــــادر الميــــــــــــــــــاة
الخاصة برجال الاطفاء
مصادر طبيعيه : الانهار - الترع - المصارف - المستنقعات - الآبار
مصادر صناعيه : أى مياة داخل مواسير , وبالنسبه للمطافى حنفيات أرضى وللمصانع حنفيات عمودى .
خراطيم المطافـى
نوعــــان : شفــط و طـرد
خرطوم الشفط : وهو الوصله ما بين مصدر المياه وسياره المطافى , ومصنـــــــوع من 
الكاوتش المضغوط , وبداخله سلك حلزونى نحاسى من الداخل والخارج وأطواله لا تزيد عن
24قدم أى حوالى 7,25 متر , وقطر الخرطوم يبدأ من 3 بوصه , و4 بوصه , 6 بوصه .
خرطوم الطـرد : يتوافر منه ثلاثه أنواع: خرطوم كتان - وخرطوم كاوتش فقط و خرطوم كاوتش 
واليــاف صناعيه 
وتتوافر أطواله خرطــوم الطــــــــرد من 15 متر و 20 متر و 30 متر 
وأقطار خرطوم الطرد تتوافر حسب قطر حنفيه المياه : ½ 1 بوصه و ¾2 بوصه , و½2 بوصه .
كيفيه حمل الخرطوم : 
1 – لابد أن يكون الخرطوم محمولاً تحت الإبــــــط الايمـــن و ممسوكاً باليد اليمنى .
2 – متجهاً نحو حنفيه المياه بسرعه .
3 – نركب اللاكور الامامى للخرطوم فى الحنفيه .
4 – نفرد الخرطوم بإتجاه النار ممسكا بأيدى اللكور البارزة من لف5ه الخرطوم حتى لانصاب بأى أذى .
5 – بعد فرد الخرطوم بركب الباشبورى فى اللاكور الثانى .
6 – نمسك الباشبورى بعد ربطه بالخرطوم بأتجاة جانبى اليمين ملاصقاً لحزام البنطلون , واليد اليمنى ممسكه بمؤخرة الباشبورى واليد اليسرى ممسكه بمقدمه الباشبورى وتكون القدم اليسرى فى وضع الوقوف للامام والقد اليمنى للخلف , مع تحريك اليد اليسرى الممسكه بمقدمه الباشبورى يميناً ويساراً بأتجاة النار , أما عند التحرك سواء للامام أو الخلف يتكون الحركه بطيئه جداً وذلك بزحف وش القدم على الارض سواء للامام أو الخلف .


----------



## خيري الشريف (7 يونيو 2010)

Copyright NFPA
NFPA 13
Standard for the Installation of Sprinkler Systems
1999 Edition
Copyright © 1999 NFPA, All Rights Reserved
This edition of NFPA 13, Standard for the Installation of Sprinkler Systems, was prepared by the
Technical Committee on Hanging and Bracing of Water-Based Fire Protection Systems, the
Technical Committee on Sprinkler System Discharge Criteria, and the Technical Committee on
Sprinkler System Installation Criteria, released by the Technical Correlating Committee on
Automatic Sprinkler Systems, and acted on by the National Fire Protection Association, Inc., at
its May Meeting held May 17-20, 1999, in Baltimore, MD. It was issued by the Standards
Council on July 22, 1999, with an effective date of August 13, 1999, and supersedes all previous
editions.
Changes other than editorial are indicated by a vertical rule in the margin of the pages on which
they appear. These lines are included as an aid to the user in identifying changes from the
previous edition.
This edition of NFPA 13 was approved as an American National Standard on August 13, 1999.
Origin and Development of NFPA 13
NFPA 13 represents the first standard published under the auspices of the NFPA Committee on
Automatic Sprinklers. Originally titled Rules and Regulations of the National Board of Fire
Underwriters for Sprinkler Equipments, Automatic and Open Systems, the standard has been
continuously updated to keep in step with change.
Full information about the NFPA actions on various changes will be found in the NFPA
Proceedings. The dates of successive editions are as follows: 1896, 1899, 1902, 1905, 1907,
1908, 1912, 1913, 1915, 1916, 1917, 1919, 1920, 1921, 1922, 1923, 1924, 1925, 1926, 1927,
1928, 1929. In 1930, a separate standard was published on Class B systems. This was integrated
into the 1931 edition. Further revisions were adopted in 1934, 1935, and 1936. A two-step
revision was presented in the form of a progress report in 1939 and finally adopted in 1940.
Further amendments were made in 1947, 1950, 1953, 1956, 1958, 1960, 1961, 1963, 1964, 1965,
1966, 1968, 1969, 1971, 1972, 1973, 1974, 1975, 1976, 1978, 1980, 1982, 1984, 1986, and 1989.
The 1991 edition incorporated an entire rewrite of the standard to make the overall format user


----------



## خيري الشريف (7 يونيو 2010)

101–17
1997 Edition
NFPA 101®
Code for Safety to Life from Fire
in Buildings and Structures
1997 Edition
NOTICE: An asterisk (*) following the number or letter designating
a paragraph indicates that explanatory material on the paragraph
can be found in Appendix A.
Information on referenced publications can be found in Chapter
33 and Appendix B.
CHAPTER 1* GENERAL
SECTION 1-1 TITLE
1-1.1 Title. NFPA 101®, Code for Safety to Life from Fire in
Buildings and Structures, shall be known as the Life Safety Code, is
cited as such, and shall be referred to herein as “this Code” or “the
Code.”
SECTION 1-2 SCOPE
1-2.1 This Code addresses life safety from fire. Its provisions
will also aid life safety in similar emergencies.
1-2.2* The Code addresses those construction, protection, and
occupancy features necessary to minimize danger to life from fire,
including smoke, fumes, or panic.
1-2.3 The Code identifies the minimum criteria for the design of
egress facilities so as to permit prompt escape of occupants from
buildings or, where desirable, into safe areas within buildings.
1-2.4 The Code recognizes that life safety is more than a matter
of egress and, accordingly, deals with other considerations that are
essential to life safety.
1-2.5 Vehicles, vessels, or other similar conveyances, as defined
in Section 32-6, shall be treated as a building.
1-2.6 The Code does not attempt to address all those general fire
prevention or building construction features that are normally a
function of fire prevention and building codes.
1-2.7 The prevention of personal injuries incurred by an individual’s
own negligence, and the preservation of property from loss by
fire have not been considered as the basis for any of the provisions
of this Code.
SECTION 1-3* APPLICATION
1-3.1 New and Existing Buildings. The Code applies to both
new construction and existing buildings. In various chapters there
are specific provisions for existing buildings that might differ from
those for new construction.
1-3.2 Time Allowed for Compliance. A limited but reasonable
time shall be allowed for compliance with any part of this Code for
existing buildings commensurate with the magnitude of expenditure,
disruption of services, and degree of hazard.
1-3.3 Authority Having Jurisdiction. The authority having jurisdiction
shall determine the adequacy of means of egress and
other measures for life safety from fire in accordance with the provisions
of this Code.
1-3.4* Modification of Requirements for Existing Buildings.
The requirements for existing buildings shall be permitted to be
modified if their application clearly would be impractical in the
judgment of the authority having jurisdiction, but only where it is
clearly evident that a reasonable degree of safety is provided.
1-3.5 Referenced Publications. Existing buildings or installations
that do not comply with the provisions of the referenced standards
contained in this document (see Chapter 33) shall be
permitted to be continued in service provided the lack of conformity
with these standards does not present a serious hazard to the
occupants as determined by the authority having jurisdiction.
1-3.6 Additions. Additions shall conform to the provisions for
new construction.
1-3.7* Modernization or Renovation. Any alteration or any
installation of new equipment shall be accomplished as nearly as
practicable with the requirements for new construction. Only the
altered, renovated, or modernized portion of an existing building,
system, or individual component shall be required to meet the provisions
of this Code applicable to new construction. If the alteration,
renovation, or modernization adversely impacts required life
safety features, additional upgrading shall be required. Existing life
safety features that do not meet the requirements for new buildings,
but exceed the requirements for existing buildings, shall not be diminished
further. In no case shall the resulting life safety features
be less than those required for existing buildings.
1-3.8 Priority of Chapter Requirements. Where specific requirements
contained in Chapters 8 through 32 differ from general
requirements contained in Chapters 1 through 7, the requirements
of Chapters 8 through 32 shall govern.
1-3.9 Provisions in Excess of Code Requirements. Nothing in
this Code shall be construed to prohibit a better type of building
construction, additional means of egress, or otherwise safer conditions
than those specified by the minimum requirements of this
Code.
1-3.10 Conditions for Occupancy. No new construction or existing
building shall be occupied in whole or in part in violation of
the provisions of this Code.
Exception: Buildings shall be permitted to remain in use, provided
that
(a) A plan of correction has been approved, and
(b) The occupancy classification remains the same, and
(c) No serious life safety hazard exists as judged by the authority
having jurisdiction.
1-3.11 Construction, Repair, and Improvement Operations.
1-3.11.1* Buildings or portions of buildings shall be permitted to
be occupied during construction, repair, alterations, or additions
only if all required means of egress and all required fire protection
features are in place and continuously maintained for the portion
occupied.
1-3.11.2* In buildings under construction, adequate escape facilities
shall be maintained at all times for the use of construction
workers. Escape facilities shall consist of doors, walkways, stairs,
ramps, fire escapes, ladders, or other approved means or devices
arranged in accordance with the general principles of the Code insofar
as they can reasonably be applied to buildings under construction.


----------



## خيري الشريف (7 يونيو 2010)

921
Report of the Committee on
Fire Safety Symbols
Thomas R. Wood, Chair
Boca Raton Fire Rescue Services, FL [E]
Phillip A. Brown, American Fire Sprinkler Association, Inc., TX [IM]
Randal G. Brown, Randal Brown & Associates, Ltd, Canada [SE]
Randall S. Chaney, LMG Property Engineering, CA _
Rep. Alliance of American Insurers
Scott D. Corrin, University of California-Riverside, CA [SE]
David C. Cox, Fire Safety Displays Company, MI [M]
August F. DiManno, Jr., Fireman’s Fund Insurance Company, NY 
William P. MacDonald, New York Power Authority, NY 
James M. Mundy, Jr., Siemens Cerberus Division, NY [IM]
Rep. Automatic Fire Alarm Association, Inc.
Edward P. Quinn, Jr., General Accident Insurance, NY 
George R. Riggs, Engineered Fire Systems, Inc., AK [IM]
Rep. Fire Suppression Systems Association
Brad Schiffer, Brad Schiffer/Taxis, Inc., FL [SE]
John Stofa, Simplex Time Recorder Co., VT [IM]
James J. Vorce, Johnson Controls Inc., M14, WI [IM]
Harry J. Walsh, Pennsylvania Lumbermens Mutual Insurance Co.,
PA 
Don N. Whittaker, Bechtel BWXT Idaho, LLC (BBWI), ID 
Jo A. Ziegler, Duke Engineering & Services, NV [SE]
Alternates
David Johnson, Randal Brown & Associates Limited, Canada [SE]
(Alt. to R. G. Brown)
Kenneth Saks, American Fire Sprinkler Association, Inc., TX [IM]
(Alt. to P. A. Brown)
Staff Liaison: David R. Hague
Committee Scope: This Committee shall have primary responsibility
for documents on fire safety symbols including those for building
design plans, investigation diagrams, maps, and for public fire safety.
It shall coordinate its work with NFPA technical committees and
other groups dealing with subjects to which fire safety symbols apply.
This list represents the membership at the time the Committee was balloted on
the text of this edition. Since that time, changes in the membership may have
occurred. A key to classifications is found at the front of this book.
The Report of the Technical Committee on Fire Safety Symbols is
presented for adoption.
This Report was prepared by the Technical Committee on Fire
Safety Symbols and proposes for adoption, amendments to NFPA
170-1999, Standard for Fire Safety Symbols, 1999 edition. NFPA 170-
1999 is published in Volume 6 of the 2001 National Fire Codes and in
separate pamphlet form.
This Report has been submitted to letter ballot of the Technical
Committee on Fire Safety Symbols, which consists of 17 voting
members. The results of the balloting, after circulation of any
negative votes, can be found in the report._


----------



## خيري الشريف (8 يونيو 2010)

*ارشادات أمن وسلامة من مركز المظلة بنغازي - ليبيا*

ارشادات أمن وسلامة


----------



## خيري الشريف (8 يونيو 2010)

*ارشادات أمن وسلامة من مركز المظلة بنغازي - ليبيا*

ارشادات أمن وسلامة 2


----------



## خيري الشريف (8 يونيو 2010)

*مركز المظلة لمنظومات الإطفاء والسلامة المهنية (بنغازي - ليبيا )*

دليل التفتيش للأمن الصناعي والسلامة العامة للشركات والمواقع الصناعية :
( خاص بمركز المظلة )
أسم الموقع...................................................................................................
عنوان الموقع.....................................................................................................
نوع النشاط .......................................................................................................
هاتف الشركة...................................... الفاكس:......................
البريد الالكتروني...................................................................................................
اسم منسق الأمن والسلامة : ..................................................................................
الهاتف................................. فاكس:.................................................
البريد الالكتروني.....................................................................................................

أولاً : أجهزة إنذار الحريق بالموقع 
1.	هل يوجد جهاز إنذار حريق بالموقع ؟................................................................
2.	هل الجهاز يدوي / أم تلقائي ؟.........................................................................
3.	هل يوجد شركة صيانة تتعامل معها في هذا المجال ؟.............................................
4. ما اسم شركة الصيانة ؟................................................................................
5.	ما هو آخر تاريخ صيانة لأجهزة الإنذار بالموقع؟................................................
6.	هل الضواغط الزجاجية موزعة بالورشة ومخازن الموقع بالكامل ؟...........................
7.	هل العاملين لديهم إلمام بفائدة الجهاز وطريقة تشغيله ؟............................................
ثانياً : أجهزة إطفاء الحريق
1. أسطوانات إطفاء الحريق
- هل أجهزة إطفاء الحريق تتم لها الصيانة بصفة دورية ؟...............................................
- ما اسم شركة الصيانة التي تتعامل معها ؟................................................................
- ما هو آخر تاريخ صيانة مدون على بطاقة الصيانة ؟.....................................................
- هل أجهزة الإطفاء موزعة بالموقع في أماكن يسهل الوصول إليها بسرعة ؟……………….. 
- هل عدد أجهزة إطفاء الحريق مناسب لحجم الموقع ؟.....................................................
- هل يتم تدريب العاملين والموظفين بالموقع على استخدام مطفأة الحريق ؟...........................
- هل يوجد وعاء رمل جاف بالموقع خاصة بإطفاء الحريق ؟...........................................

2. أجهزة إطفاء الحريق الثابتة( الصناديق المائية والرغوة الكيميائية)
- هل أجهزة إطفاء الحريق تتم لها الصيانة بصفة دورية ؟...............................................
- ما اسم شركة الصيانة التي تتعامل معها ؟................................................................
- ما هو آخر تاريخ صيانة مدون على كتيب الصيانة ؟.....................................................
- هل أجهزة الإطفاء يتم اختبارها بشكل دوري ؟............................................................. 
- هل ضغط المضخات الخاصة بمنظومة الصناديق المائية ثابت بصفة مستمرة ؟...................
- هل يتم تدريب العاملين والموظفين بالموقع على استخدام صناديق الإطفاء ؟.........................
- هل يوجد جدول لفترات الاختبار وتدوين ضغط المضخات ؟...........................................

3. أجهزة إطفاء الحريق التلقائية( الرشاشات المائية والرغوة الكيميائية)
- هل أجهزة إطفاء الحريق تتم لها الصيانة بصفة دورية ؟...............................................
- ما اسم شركة الصيانة التي تتعامل معها ؟................................................................
- ما هو آخر تاريخ صيانة مدون على كتيب الصيانة ؟.....................................................
- هل أجهزة الإطفاء يتم اختبارها بشكل دوري ؟............................................................. 
- هل ضغط المضخات الخاصة بمنظومة الرشاشات المائية ثابت بصفة مستمرة ؟.................
- هل يتم تدريب العاملين والموظفين بالموقع على استخدام منظومة الرشاشات ؟.....................
- هل يوجد جدول لفترات الاختبار وتدوين ضغط المضخات ؟...........................................
- ما هي درجة حرارة الرشاشات الموجودة بشبكة الإطفاء بالموقع؟.....................................
- ما هو عدد الرشاشات المائية بالموقع بالكامل؟.............................................................
- ما هو عدد الرشاشات المائية لأكبر مساحة بالموقع ؟....................................................
- ما هي مواصفات الرشاش المستخدمة بشبكة الإطفاء بالموقع؟................................... 
- ما هي مواصفات منظومة المضخات المستخدمة بشبكة الإطفاء؟..............................
- كم عدد الرشاشات الاحتياطية لشبكة الإطفاء بالكامل؟............................................
- ما هي أنواع الاختبارات التي تتم على شبكة الإطفاء بشكل دوري؟...........................

ثالثاً : المخارج ومسالك الهروب وخطة الإخلاء في حالات الطوارئ
-	هل يوجد أكثر من مخرج بالموقع ؟................................................................
- هل يوجد على المخارج علامة إرشادية ( مخرج للطوارئ ) ؟................................
- هل جميع المسالك المؤدية للمخرج خالية من المعوقات ؟.........................................
-	هل كافة المخارج مفتوحة أثناء فترة الدوام الرسمي ؟...........................................
- هل توجد خطة للإخلاء في حالات الطوارئ وتم التدريب على تنفيذها ؟......................
- هل توجد أماكن أو مواقع غير آمنة لتجنبها في الخروج الطوارئ ؟.............................
-	هل يوجد بالموقع فرد أمن وسلامة بالفترة المسائية؟............................................
-	هل يوجد وسيلة اتصال بالدفاع المدني لدى فرد المناوبة ؟.....................................
-	هل هناك زيارات تفقدية من شركات الحماية و الدفاع المدني ؟.................................
-	هل تلتزم بتنفيذ التعليمات الصادرة من شركات الحماية والدفاع المدني ؟...................
-	ما أسم شركة الحماية التي تتعامل معها.؟..........................................................
-	هل يوجد سجل لتدوين تعليمات الشركة بالموقع؟.................................................
رابعاً : الخدمات الصحية للعاملين بالموقع
- هل العاملين بالموقع لديهم شهادات صحية ؟ ...............................................................
- هل يتم استبدال فلاتر ) مرشحات ) مبردات مياه الشرب ؟.............................................
- هل يتم التأكد من صلاحية المياه ونسبة الملوحة بها بصفة دورية ؟....................................
- هل يتم نظافة خزانات مياه الشرب باستمرار ؟ ...........................................................
- هل جميع خطوط المياه سليمة ولا يوجد بها تسرب للمياه ؟...............................................
- هل يتم توزيع الحليب بشكل مستمر على العاملين ( الصناعات الكيميائية خاصة)؟..................


خامساً : الإسعافات الأولية وتدابير الصحة المهنية
-	هل يوجد صندوق إسعافات أولية يحتوي على وسائل الإسعافات اللازمة ؟................
- هل الصندوق موجود بمكان ظاهر يمكن الوصول إليه بسهولة ؟..........................
- هل يوجد بعض العاملين مدربين على عملية الإسعاف الأولي ؟............................
- هل يتم كشف طبي دوري بالجهة المختصة للعاملين بالموقع ؟.............................

سادساً : مخاطر بيئة العمل .. الضوضاء / التهوية / الإضاءة .....
-	هل شدة الإضاءة تتفق وطبيعة العمل طبقاً لمستويات ومعايير حدود الأمان ؟..................
- هل التهوية بجميع أقسام الموقع مناسبة ؟....................................................................
- هل يوجد نظام شفط ( للأدخنة ، الأتربة ، الغازات ..... بالموقع ؟..............................
- هل يوجد مصدر للضوضاء بالموقع ( أعلى من الحد المسوح به ) ؟...........................
- هل يتم قياس ملوثات بيئة العمل بصفة دورية ؟....................................................



سابعاً : تدابير السلامة من مخاطر الكهرباء
- هل يوجد توصيلات كهربائية مكشوفة أو مخالفة لقواعد السلامة ؟...........................
- هل جميع الأجهزة موصلة بنظام التسريب الأرضي للكهرباء ؟..............................
- هل يوجد نظام قاطع كهربائي رئيسي بالموقع ؟.................................................
- هل يوجد مفتاح لقطع الكهرباء خاص بكل معدة أو آلة ؟........................................
- هل يوجد مجوفات كهرباء مكسورة ؟...............................................................
- هل يوجد فيش كهرباء كافية بالموقع لتشغيل الأجهزة والمعدات ؟.............................
- هل يوجد توصيلات كهربائية ثانوية على الأرض أو مخالفة لقواعد السلامة ؟..............
- هل مجمع الكهرباء بالموقع لا يوجد به مواد مخزنة أو أوساخ وأتربة ؟.......................

ثامناً : ترتيب الماكينات والمعدات والأجهزة والنظافة العامة بالموقع
- هل الأرضيات والممرات خالية من إي معوقات قد تسبب إصابات للعاملين ؟.........................
- هل مواقع العمل مرتبة ومنظمة طبقاً لقواعد العمل بما يحقق السلامة لشاغلييها ؟....................
- هل يوجد أوعية محكمة الغلق لجمع النفايات ويتم تفريغها باستمرار ؟..................................
تاسعاً : نقل وتداول المواد وأعمال التخزين
- هل يوجد مخازن بالموقع كافية للمواد المراد تخزينها ؟..................................................
- هل تتم أعمال تخزين المواد الخام والعدد والآلات طبقاً لاشتراطات التخزين ؟.......................
- هل يتم تخزين المواد الكيماوية وسريعة الاشتعال في مخازن منفصلة ؟................................
- هل يتم تخزين أسطوانات الغاز والأكسجين ..... بطريقة سليمة ؟........................................
- هل يتم إغلاق المخازن بصفة مستمرة ؟ .............................................................
- هل يوجد سجلات خاصة بعملية التسليم والتسلم بالمخازن ؟.......................................
- هل يتم استخدام معدات لرفع ونقل المواد الثقيلة ؟ ..................................................
- هل يوجد لها نظام صيانة لمعدات الرفع والنقل؟.................................................... 
- هل الذي يعمل عليها شخص مدرب ؟..............................................................
عاشراً : مهمات الوقاية الشخصية

- هل تم توفير مهمات الوقاية الشخصية المناسبة لنوعية العمل بالموقع؟.............................
- هل يتم استخدام مهمات الوقاية الشخصية من قبل العاملين بانتظام؟.................................
- هل توجد ملصقات توعية توضح أهمية استخدام مهمات الوقاية الشخصية ؟......................
- ما هي نوعية مهمات الوقاية الشخصية المستخدمة من الأنواع التالية :-
( أفرول - حذاء سلامة – واقي لحام – نظارة شفافة – كمامة ( طبقاً لنوع العمل )
- خوزة – مريلة لحام – قفازات واقية ( طبقاً لنوع العمل ) - واقيات سمع ......

حادي عشر : مساحة الموقع وعمليات التشغيل والصيانة للمعدات والماكينات

- هل يوجد كارت التشغيل والصيانة مثبت بجوار كل آلة أو ماكينة ؟.................................
- هل حواجز الوقاية الخاصة بالسيور والتروس ... مثبتة على الماكينات ؟...........................
- هل يوجد سجل خاص بصيانة المعدات والماكينات ؟..................................................
- هل يتم فصل الكهرباء عن المعدات والماكينات بعد ساعات الدوام ؟..................................
- هل تنظيم الماكينات يسمح بوجود ممرات ومساحات كافية للتحرك بالموقع ؟.......................









نصائح وتوصيات عامة

اشتراطات السلامة والأمان بالورش الميكانيكية 
أولاً : عند تصميم الورشة 
- يجب أن تكون كافة عناصر إنشاء الورشة من مواد غير قابلة للاشتعال 
- يجب أن تصب الأرضية بالخرسانة لمنع تشربها بالمواد البترولية والزيوت
- يجب أن تكون كافة التوصيلات الكهربائية مـأمونة .
- تزود الورشة بقاطع تيار لفصل التيار الكهربائي بعـد انتهاء العمل اليومي أو عند الطوارئ
- تزود الورشة بـمورد مائي وحوض غسيل ونظام مناسب للصـرف .
ثانياً: أثناء العمل بالورشة 
- يحظر عمل أي توصيلات كهربائية إضافية ألا بمعرفة الفني الـمختص مهما كانت الأسباب
- يخصص مكان مناسب بكل ورشة يجهز بدواليب معدنـية لحفظ ملابس العاملين ، بحيث يخصص دولاب لكل عامل ، وعدم استخدام الملابس ألا من قبل فرد واحد فقط ولا يتم تداولها بين الجميع.
- يخصص مكان مناسب لحفظ العدد اليدوية مع الالتزام بالنظـام في حفظها وأعادتها بعد الاستخدام
- يجب توفير مساحات خالية حول المعدات الجاري إصلاحها أو صيانتها لا تقل عن متر من كل جانب
- يحظر حفظ مواد بترولية داخل الورشة
- يحظر استخدام المواد البترولية أو الكيروسين أوالتنر......... الخ في غسل الايدى
- يزود العمال بمهمات الوقاية المناسبة لكل عمل داخل الورشة 
- تختبر آلات الرفع آلتي تستخدم بالورشة بصفة دورية منتظمة بمعرفة مسئولين مختصين
- تزود الآلات بالتجهيزات الوقائية المناسبة لكل منها لمنع الأخطار الناجمة عن استخدامها
- يحظر التدخين داخل الورشة وتعلق لافتة بذلك
- يعنى بنظافة الأرضيات وخلوها تماماً من المخلفات والعوائق وعدم ترك الأوسخ على الأرض
- يتم توفير أجهزة الإطفاء بالسعات والأنواع والأعداد المناسبة لحجم كل ورشة


اشتراطات السلامة والأمان بورش الطلاء (طلاء السيارات )
أولاً : عند تصميم الورشة 
- تنشأ كافة عناصر الورشة من مواد غير قابلة للاشتعال
- يجب أن تتسع ورشة دهان السيارات لأكبر سـيارة علـــى أن يكون حولها فراغ لا يقل عن متر من كل جانب 
- تزود الورشة بمراوح شافطة لسحب الغـازات ويفضل استخدام التهوية الـموضعية بالقرب من مصادر رش الطلاء ( أعمال الطلاء للسيارات ) .
- يـجب توافر فتحات الإضاءة الطبيعــية للورشة على ألا تقل مساحتها عن (سدس) مساحة الورشة
- يـجب توافر مورد مائي وصرف صحي بالورشة لصرف المواد المتخلفة
- يـجب توافر أماكن النظافة الشخصية للعاملين بالورشة 
- مطابقة كافة التوصيلات والتركيبات الكهربائية للأصول الفنية المأمونة
- تذود الورشة بقاطع تيار لفصل التيار الكهربائي بعد انتهاء العمل اليومي أو عند الطوارئ 
ثانياً : أثناء العمل بالورشة 
- يزود العمال بالكمامات المناسبة لوقاية الجهاز التنفسي من الأبخرة والغازات 
- تدريب العمال على استخدام مهمات الوقـاية وحفظها بطريقة سليمة ( كمامات- قفازات - مرايل) .
- ضرورة إجراء الفحص الطبي الابتدائي والدوري واستبعاد المصابين بأمراض حساسية بالجلد والصدر 
- حظر تــخزين كميات من صفائح الزيوت أو الدهـانات أو التنر بالورشة تزيد عن حاجة العمل اليومي
-	حظر إلقاء الأسطبة الـملوثة بزيوت الدهانات بالورشة
- الحفاظ على كافة التوصيلات والتركيبات الكهربائية في حالة سليمة ومأمونة 
- توعية العاملين بـمخاطر العمل وتبصيرهم بطرق الوقـاية منها 
- تـختبر آلات الرفع المستخدمة بالورشة بصفة دورية منتظمة بواسطة مسئولين مـختصين 
- توفير وسائل المكافحة الأولية للحريق ( طفايات الحريق ) وتدريب العاملين على استخدامها
- توفير وسائل الإسعافات الأولية وتدريب أحد العاملـين على القيام بالإسعاف الأولى للمصابين 
- يحظر التدخين داخل الورشة وتعلق لافتة بذلك 
- يـجب الاهتمام بنظافـة الأرضيات بصفة مستمرة والتأكد من خلوها تماماً من جميع المخلفات وعدم ترك الأسطبة على الأرض سواء كانت نظيفة أو ملوثـة
اشتراطات السلامة والآمان بورش شحن البطاريات
أولاً: عند تصميم الورشة
- يجب أن تكون كافة عناصر الورشة من مواد غير قابلة للاشتعال.
- يراعى توافر فتحات التهــوية الطبيعية الكافية ، على ألا تقـل مساحتها عن ( سدس) مساحة الورشة.
- يجب توافر فتحات الإضاءة الطبيعية المناسبة.
- مطابقة كافة التوصيلات والتركيبات الكهربائية للأصول الفنية المأمونة.
- ينشأ مدرج من مواد غير قابلة للاحتراق لوضع البطاريات.
- تزود الورشة بقاطع للتيار الكهربي لفصل التيار بعد انتهاء العمل اليومي أو عند الطوارئ.
ثانياً : أثناء العمل بالورشة
- يثبت جهاز الشحن في مكان مناسب بعيداً عن حركة العمال
- الحفاظ على كافة التوصيلات والتركيبات الكهربائية فى حالة سليمة ومأمونة 
- يجب عدم تخزين أحماض داخل الورشة تزيد عن حاجة العمل اليومي.
- يحفظ الحامض داخل وعاء زجاجي توضع بدورها داخل حوض من البناء يفرش قاعه بالرمل الناعم 
- توفير مهمات الوقاية الشخصية للعمال مثل القفازات ضد الأحماض وغيرها
- تزويد الورشة بأجهزة الإطفاء من نوع ثاني أكسد الكربون 
- توفير وسائل الإسعافات الأولية .

اشتراطات السلامة والآمان بورش الديزل
أولاً: عند التصميم
- تنشأ كافة عناصر الورشة من مواد غير قابلة للاشتعال
- تنشأ الأرضية من بلاطة خرسانية 
- يجب أن لا تقل مساحات فتحات التهوية الطبيعية عن (سدس) مساحة الورشة، وتوفير التهوية الصناعية إذا لزم الامــر 
- تزود الورشة بمورد مائي وحوض غسيل ووسائل صرف
- يراعى مطابقة كافة التركيبات والتوصيلات الكهربائية للأصول الفنية السليمة والمأمون 
- يراعى ترك فراغ لا يقل عن متر من كل جانب بالنسبة للسيارات أو الجرارات أو المعدات التي يتم إصلاحها أو صيانتها بالورشة 
- تزود الورشة بقاطع للتيار الكهربائي لفصل التيار الكهربائي بعد انتهاء العمل اليومي أو عند الطوارئ
ثانياً: أثناء العمل بالورشة
- القيام بأعمال النظافة وعدم ترك أوساخ ملوثة للأرضية وحفظها داخل براميل ويتم التخلص منها يومياً
- يحظر تخزين اى مواد بترولية بالورشة
- يحظر استخدام المواد البترولية كالبنزين أو الكيروسين في غسيل الأيدي بل تستعمل المواد المنظفة الصحية المأمونة
- يراعى الحفاظ على كافة التركيبات والتوصيلات الكهربائية في حالة سليمة ومأمونة .


احتياطات السلامة والآمان بورش لحام المواد المطاطية

أولاً: عند تصميم الورشة
- يجب أن تكون كافة عناصر الورشة من مواد غير قابلة للاشتعال 
- تخصيص غرفة مستقلة من مواد غير قابلة للاشتعال لضواغط الهواء بحيث تتفق والاشتراطات الهندسية المقررة وأهمها السماح بتنفيس الموجة الانفجارية إلى مكان خال ومأمون في حالة حدوث انفجار
- توفير فتحات التهوية الطبيعية بالورشة بحيث لا تقل مساحتها عن (سدس) مساحة الورشة
- مطابقة كافة التوصيلات والتركيبات الكهربائية للأصول الفنية المأمونة
- تزود الورشة بقاطع للتيار الكهربائي لفصل التيار بعد انتهاء العمل اليومي أو عند الطوارئ .
ي​[/right][/size]


----------



## خيري الشريف (8 يونيو 2010)

Residential
Sprinkler System
Design Handbook
A Step-By-Step
Introduction to
Design and Installation
The Irrigation Innovators


----------



## خيري الشريف (8 يونيو 2010)

*نظام المرشات المائية*

Residential
Sprinkler System
Design Handbook
A Step-By-Step
Introduction to
Design and Installation
The Irrigation Innovators


----------



## خيري الشريف (8 يونيو 2010)

*طفاية الحريق وخطوات اطفاء الحريق (الرفيق الذي لا استغناء عنه)*

منقول للفائدة واشكر صاحب المشاركة الاصلية


----------



## خيري الشريف (8 يونيو 2010)

إلي اللقاء في مشاركات قادمة


----------



## ايمن حسين (18 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 000000000


----------



## eng_b_zidan (27 أغسطس 2010)

سلمت يداك


----------



## ashraf_said1973 (28 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
باختصار​ 
المواسير seamless (غير الملحومة) طولياً
والمواسير الاخري بها seam ( لحام طولي أو حلزونياً )

شاهد الرسم المرفق


----------



## fox5 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير والبركه والعافيه


----------



## fox5 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع القيم


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (10 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## \نضال (30 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع هام ووقانا الله جميعاً شر الحريق


----------



## أبو نور المصري (27 نوفمبر 2010)

الله ينور


----------



## nasreengameel (9 يناير 2011)

مشكور يااخي على هده المشاركه


----------



## عادل ابراهيم 60 (10 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## amrabdrabou (17 يناير 2011)

مششششششششششششششششششكورين


----------



## ايمن ابوالمجد (17 يناير 2011)

شكر كبير على هذا المجهود الرائع 
ونتمنى لكم النجاح ومزيد من العطاء


----------



## عادل 1980 (28 مارس 2011)

مشكووووور جداً


----------



## abdelsalamn (31 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

